# What the hells happening to Charles County?????



## Disco Stu

Every freakin' news article is about some robbery or assualut or worse. What the hells going on with this place? 

It wasn't this bad back in the late 80s/early 90s. Must be the influx of PG County and DC section 8 housing people who got kicked out for some reason.

On a bigger note, the black community needs to step up to the plate and hold its young men accountable and responsible for their actions. Too much of this "Tyrone ain't nuthin' but a victim" crap is being used as an excuse for bad criminal behavior.

I am sorry your ancestors were slaves, but that does NOT give you an excuse or validation to live a criminal lifestyle!!!!!!!!!!

Selfish young jerks, only care about their immediate needs and dont give two cents about anyone else.


----------



## Lilypad

Robberies and assaults aren't limited just to Blacks- 
Population of Charles Co.
White persons- 62.3%  
Black persons-  32.8%


----------



## AK-74me

Lilypad said:
			
		

> Robberies and assaults aren't limited just to Blacks-
> White persons- 62.3%
> Black persons-  32.8%



Agreed but do you have a source for those stats? I would like to see it.


----------



## Bustem' Down

AK-74me said:
			
		

> Agreed but do you have a source for those stats? I would like to see it.


134.6774% of all statistics are made up.


----------



## AK-74me

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> 134.6774% of all statistics are made up.



Agreed also.


----------



## jayden0405

YOU CANT BASE IT ON RACE THAT IS THE PROBLEM THIS DAY IN AGE NOW, THE PEOPLE OUT HERE THAT ARE RACIST AND SCARED OF BLACK PEOPLE, WE ARE ALL THE SAME, NO MATTER WHAT THE COLOR OF OUR SKIN IS, THEIR ARE WHITE, BLACK, ASIAN, MEXICAN AND EVERYONE ELSE OUT THERE COMMITTING CRIMES TOO.  IT'S EVERYONE THAT NEEDS TO ACCEPT RESPONSIBILITY AND STOP ACTING LIKE FOOLS.  

AND WHO THE HELL SAID THAT THEY WERE BLAMING IT ON THEIR ANCESTORS BEING SLAVES, COME ON NOW THAT IS WHERE THE PROBLEM ALWAYS STARTS WITH SOMEONE COMING OUT OF THEIR MOUTH WITH SOME STUPID COMMENTS.




			
				Disco Stu said:
			
		

> Every freakin' news article is about some robbery or assualut or worse. What the hells going on with this place?
> 
> It wasn't this bad back in the late 80s/early 90s. Must be the influx of PG County and DC section 8 housing people who got kicked out for some reason.
> 
> On a bigger note, the black community needs to step up to the plate and hold its young me n accountable and responsible for their actions. Too much of this "Tyrone ain't nuthin' but a victim" crap is being used as an excuse for bad criminal behavior.
> 
> I am sorry your ancestors were slaves, but that does NOT give you an excuse or validation to live a criminal lifestyle!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Selfish young jerks, only care about their immediate needs and dont give two cents about anyone else.


----------



## Bustem' Down

jayden0405 said:
			
		

> YOU CANT BASE IT ON RACE THAT IS THE PROBLEM THIS DAY IN AGE NOW, THE PEOPLE OUT HERE THAT ARE RACIST AND SCARED OF BLACK PEOPLE, WE ARE ALL THE SAME, NO MATTER WHAT THE COLOR OF OUR SKIN IS, THEIR ARE WHITE, BLACK, ASIAN, MEXICAN AND EVERYONE ELSE OUT THERE COMMITTING CRIMES TOO.  IT'S EVERYONE THAT NEEDS TO ACCEPT RESPONSIBILITY AND STOP ACTING LIKE FOOLS.
> 
> AND WHO THE HELL SAID THAT THEY WERE BLAMING IT ON THEIR ANCESTORS BEING SLAVES, COME ON NOW THAT IS WHERE THE PROBLEM ALWAYS STARTS WITH SOMEONE COMING OUT OF THEIR MOUTH WITH SOME STUPID COMMENTS.


No need to yell.


----------



## Azzy

I don't know how I ever make it out of the house living in PG County since it's WAY worse than Charles.


----------



## johnjrval424

I don't think it matters where you are when you have the "haves" and "have nots" in a society.

Historically, there have always been "categories" in society which most people accept - wealthy, upper middle class, middle class, lower middle class, poverty.  How each person achieves that category is based upon their work ethic and business acumen.  Some people do fall into being wealthy (old family money, inheriting large parcels of land, etc.) but they still have to work at keeping that status.

I think where the problems lie are the morals and ethics being taught to the subsequent generations.  It's not enough that minorities are offered incredible opportunities to help themselves (and yes, statistically, it is proven that minorities have a tremendous advantage over the white population with regard to college tuition assistance, housing, public assistance, etc.)  Somehow, they got the impression that it should be given to them simply because of their minority status.  It's because of that mindset that the race card gets played and the tension exists between the many races in this country.

I would give my right arm for some of the opportunities afforded to minorities in this country but I don't qualify.  Did I feel resentment when I was told that there was no low-interest tuition assistance for me because I was white while a black co-worker was able to get a very low interest loan to complete her degree?  Yes.  The difference is that I didn't go burn the college down or shoot the finance officer for it.  I didn't break into someone's house and steal items to get money.  I didn't hold up a bank or rob a liquor store.

Whites tend to not say anything when they are denied something.  When was the last time you heard of a white person suing a restaurant because they didn't think they were served fast enough?  I guess the squeaky wheel gets the grease...


----------



## aps45819

jayden0405 said:
			
		

> YOU CANT BASE IT ON RACE THAT IS THE PROBLEM THIS DAY IN AGE NOW, THE PEOPLE OUT HERE THAT ARE RACIST AND SCARED OF BLACK PEOPLE, WE ARE ALL THE SAME, NO MATTER WHAT THE COLOR OF OUR SKIN IS, THEIR ARE WHITE, BLACK, ASIAN, MEXICAN AND EVERYONE ELSE OUT THERE COMMITTING CRIMES TOO.  IT'S EVERYONE THAT NEEDS TO ACCEPT RESPONSIBILITY AND STOP ACTING LIKE FOOLS.


  Watch the news and see if you can figure out why YBMs get singled out for being robbers and rapists.


----------



## Speedy70

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Watch the news and see if you can figure out why YBMs get singled out for being robbers and rapists.


----------



## mike44md

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> I don't think it matters where you are when you have the "haves" and "have nots" in a society.
> 
> Historically, there have always been "categories" in society which most people accept - wealthy, upper middle class, middle class, lower middle class, poverty.  How each person achieves that category is based upon their work ethic and business acumen.  Some people do fall into being wealthy (old family money, inheriting large parcels of land, etc.) but they still have to work at keeping that status.
> 
> I think where the problems lie are the morals and ethics being taught to the subsequent generations.  It's not enough that minorities are offered incredible opportunities to help themselves (and yes, statistically, it is proven that minorities have a tremendous advantage over the white population with regard to college tuition assistance, housing, public assistance, etc.)  Somehow, they got the impression that it should be given to them simply because of their minority status.  It's because of that mindset that the race card gets played and the tension exists between the many races in this country.
> 
> I would give my right arm for some of the opportunities afforded to minorities in this country but I don't qualify.  Did I feel resentment when I was told that there was no low-interest tuition assistance for me because I was white while a black co-worker was able to get a very low interest loan to complete her degree?  Yes.  The difference is that I didn't go burn the college down or shoot the finance officer for it.  I didn't break into someone's house and steal items to get money.  I didn't hold up a bank or rob a liquor store.
> 
> Whites tend to not say anything when they are denied something.  When was the last time you heard of a white person suing a restaurant because they didn't think they were served fast enough?  I guess the squeaky wheel gets the grease...



I was the victim of so called reverse discrimination, lost my job back in 2001, went to the Department of Social Services for help on the rent, was told to put my wife and kids in the shelter and for me to live in the street and in about 9 months they may have something for me. I was floored and basically told the nice non white person where she could put it and how to put it there. What made me irate was I watched as an african american male go to the window explained that he had lost his job and was in need of help on the rent, and he was issued emergency funds on the spot, there was no difference in our cases. Interesting.......


----------



## slotted

Can't wait for the day when we're all mutts.


----------



## Seamaid

DC moved folks out of housing projects to PG County and now it has spread to Charles Co.


----------



## flomaster

I grew up in a minority neighborhood in Washington Heights, NYC.  We had just about every race in my neighborhood grewing up.  Before I was 17, seeing a "white" person meant it was a cop or welfare social worker or teacher.  As the black hispanic/population grew so did the crime.  I moved to Waldorf in 1995 and I loved the fact that it was your typical white American area where things were quite and the biggest headline in the local paper was that a deer ran through a plate glass window at the local store.  Fact of the matter is that I moved here because it was a quite "white bread" area with minimal crime compared to where I grew up.  As we have become the hood here in Chuck County, and the minority population has grown, it has turned into the $H!THOLE that Waldorf is today.  Nothing screws up an area more than the minorities that come in and destroy it.  I am not making a racist coment here.  Its just a fact.  Of course if you ask the NAACP/Hispanic Heritage Organizations, we are just being put down by the white man.  That's a bunch of crap.  Not that there isn't any racial bigotry that exists because I would be stupid to think there isn't, but if you put yourself out there and create the hood like environment that Waldorf has become then we need to face the fact and own up to the fact that we as hiapanics and blacks have done this to our town.  Yes I said we, because as a Puerto Rican from the Bronx, I get lumped into the minorities that make up Waldorf who have destroyed what used to be a great place to live.


----------



## chernmax

flomaster said:
			
		

> I grew up in a minority neighborhood in Washington Heights, NYC.  We had just about every race in my neighborhood grewing up.  Before I was 17, seeing a "white" person meant it was a cop or welfare social worker or teacher.  As the black hispanic/population grew so did the crime.  I moved to Waldorf in 1995 and I loved the fact that it was your typical white American area where things were quite and the biggest headline in the local paper was that a deer ran through a plate glass window at the local store.  Fact of the matter is that I moved here because it was a quite "white bread" area with minimal crime compared to where I grew up.  As we have become the hood here in Chuck County, and the minority population has grown, it has turned into the $H!THOLE that Waldorf is today.  Nothing screws up an area more than the minorities that come in and destroy it.  I am not making a racist coment here.  Its just a fact.  Of course if you ask the NAACP/Hispanic Heritage Organizations, we are just being put down by the white man.  That's a bunch of crap.  Not that there isn't any racial bigotry that exists because I would be stupid to think there isn't, but if you put yourself out there and create the hood like environment that Waldorf has become then we need to face the fact and own up to the fact that we as hiapanics and blacks have done this to our town.  Yes I said we, because as a Puerto Rican from the Bronx, I get lumped into the minorities that make up Waldorf who have destroyed what used to be a great place to live.



Well said!!!


----------



## mike44md

chernmax said:
			
		

> Well said!!!


----------



## aubriana

flomaster said:
			
		

> I grew up in a minority neighborhood in Washington Heights, NYC.  We had just about every race in my neighborhood grewing up.  Before I was 17, seeing a "white" person meant it was a cop or welfare social worker or teacher.  As the black hispanic/population grew so did the crime.  I moved to Waldorf in 1995 and I loved the fact that it was your typical white American area where things were quite and the biggest headline in the local paper was that a deer ran through a plate glass window at the local store.  Fact of the matter is that I moved here because it was a quite "white bread" area with minimal crime compared to where I grew up.  As we have become the hood here in Chuck County, and the minority population has grown, it has turned into the $H!THOLE that Waldorf is today.  Nothing screws up an area more than the minorities that come in and destroy it.  I am not making a racist coment here.  Its just a fact.  Of course if you ask the NAACP/Hispanic Heritage Organizations, we are just being put down by the white man.  That's a bunch of crap.  Not that there isn't any racial bigotry that exists because I would be stupid to think there isn't, but if you put yourself out there and create the hood like environment that Waldorf has become then we need to face the fact and own up to the fact that we as hiapanics and blacks have done this to our town.  Yes I said we, because as a Puerto Rican from the Bronx, I get lumped into the minorities that make up Waldorf who have destroyed what used to be a great place to live.




Very, well said


----------



## CandyRain

Seamaid said:
			
		

> DC moved folks out of housing projects to PG County and now it has spread to Charles Co.


 and it will spill over into neighboring counties eventually.  I just wonder if white folk will then move back closer to DC or keep moving further out.  :shrug:


----------



## aubriana

Just wait and see. When Dyson gets his wish and Metrorail builds a station down here we'll have all those nice people visiting our area!


----------



## aps45819

CandyRain said:
			
		

> and it will spill over into neighboring counties eventually.  I just wonder if white folk will then move back closer to DC or keep moving further out.  :shrug:


Since lower income people have a government sponsered breeding program, I think it's safe to assume that we will only see an increase in the people that think that it's OK to just take what they want instead of working for it.


----------



## flomaster

Funny you should say that because I used to have to drive to the DC bus station all the time and I used to drive up Rt5 up to Pennsylvania Avenue and then over the bridge into DC.  That area used to be nasty and has since been cleaned up and it seems like a nicer type if people have moved there and taken control of the area.


----------



## nachomama

A woman from LaPlata called DC101 this morning and said that there was a "double" bomb threat at McDonough High School.  (whatever that means).  She said she called the police and all they could tell her was that there were police in the vicinity of the school.  Anyone heard anything about that?


----------



## SamSpade

Lilypad said:
			
		

> Robberies and assaults aren't limited just to Blacks-
> White persons- 62.3%
> Black persons- 32.8%


 
Actually, your numbers *confirm* what's been said, rather than refute it.

2004 Charles County
White 62.3%
Black 32.8%

2000 Charles County
White 68.4%
Black 26.1%

1990 Charles County
White 79.3%
Black 18.2%


White population 1990 - 80,234
2000 - 82,582
2004 - 86,486

The White population in Charles has barely grown at all in 14 years - less than .5% per year. If crime has gone up substantially in Charles County because of the white population, either the people already living there suddenly took to crime in the last 14 years, or it's attributable to newcomers. Further, any population over that kind of period is fluid - people are born, move away, die. For a population to shift that dramatically, it can only be because of white flight.


----------



## Hessian

*Pc*

SAM...
your deductions are 100% accurate.
BUT...there is NO liberal news source that would dare to touch that reality. It is far more interesting to investigate some church indiscretion, or demand more funding for broken schools.

PC is dangerous...it muzzles deduction & rationalism.
The PC crowd keeps hammering excuses, more funding, and the dark menace of racism. Certain topics cannot even be taught in class anymore because of the fear of "offending" and possible lawsuits.


----------



## flomaster

White or black or hispanic.  The area has gone to heck in a hand basket.  Its overpopulated and all I ever moved here for is pretty much gone.  Looking forward to bailing out of here in the nxt year or two.  There isn't a politician or sheriff on the planet that's gonna fix it now.  Al Smith's big thing was that he wanted to stop all off the building here in Charles County.  Just a little late for that.  Should have happened years ago.


----------



## rdkarob

CandyRain said:
			
		

> and it will spill over into neighboring counties eventually.  I just wonder if white folk will then move back closer to DC or keep moving further out.  :shrug:




I WILL MOVE ANYWHERE TO GET OUT OF THIS PLACE....SO SAD!!!! and in the Maryland Indpendent, I quote 2 robbed on Smallwood Drive, suspects described as black males...blah blah blah....who didn't know that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnjrval424

CandyRain said:
			
		

> and it will spill over into neighboring counties eventually.  I just wonder if white folk will then move back closer to DC or keep moving further out.  :shrug:




Most likely, the whites will keep moving further south and west until, at some point, we can't out run them anymore and then we will move back to our original childhood neighborhoods - the ones that have been trashed and destroyed, buy them as rehab properties and revitalize the areas.

Isn't that the pattern happening now?


----------



## rdkarob

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> Most likely, the whites will keep moving further south and west until, at some point, we can't out run them anymore and then we will move back to our original childhood neighborhoods - the ones that have been trashed and destroyed, buy them as rehab properties and revitalize the areas.
> 
> Isn't that the pattern happening now?




READ THE CHARLES COUNTY SHERIFFS REPORT....How many white suspects do you see....NONE...so what is the stats on that....100%


----------



## chernmax

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> Most likely, the whites will keep moving further south and west until, at some point, we can't out run them anymore and then we will move back to our original childhood neighborhoods - the ones that have been trashed and destroyed, buy them as rehab properties and revitalize the areas.
> 
> Isn't that the pattern happening now?



They went through that cycle in the flattops here in Lexington Park, now it's in the tear-down phase after being dually destroyed by the former residents...


----------



## Qurious

It is so easy to blame black folks and those living in section 8.....  

Im just gonna sit back for this one.


----------



## chernmax

LA PLATA, Md. - The Charles County Sheriff’s Office and Charles County Crime Solvers are asking for the public’s assistance in identifying the suspect involved in a shooting that occurred in the parking lot of Village Square Shopping Center in Waldorf on Oct. 26.


<img src="http://somd.com/news/headlines/2006/images/2006-11-13-Tommys-Market-sketch.jpg">


----------



## Qurious

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> and its so easy to ignore it for PC reasons.
> 
> If the White population has been stagnant (based on the earlier cited statistics)
> And if the instances White involved with a crime have gone down (based on the earlier cited statistics)
> Yet the instances of Black "folk" involved with a crime has gone up (based on the earlier cited statistics)
> Then Crimes involving blacks has gone up.
> 
> Its not a racial issue until someone gets their "Dander" up about pointing out the stats


 for every stat you have that points to a black person committing a crime, you'll have one that isn't reported yet committed by a white person.

i didnt see any stats that showed the black population in waldorf increasing by the thousands....  

I've lived in Waldorf for 5 years now and my only complaint is the traffic and I'm from NY where its a whole lot worse (hence my location when people say Waldorf is ghetto and full of blacks)

if you dont like the area because there is so much crime, y not move??


----------



## flomaster

Qurious said:
			
		

> It is so easy to blame black folks and those living in section 8.....
> 
> Im just gonna sit back for this one.



Hate to say this but when I had a scanner, darn near all the calls that I heard for crimes being comitted were in the section 8 neighborhoods.  It just happens to be that they are mostly populated by black folks.  Can you answer me this, why are most of the section 8 housing areas in Charles County populated mostly by blacks and hispanics?  That shooting in the Village Square a few weeks ago was right around the corner from?  yep you guessed it.  Section 8 housing.


----------



## Qurious

flomaster said:
			
		

> Hate to say this but when I had a scanner, darn near all the calls that I heard for crimes being comitted were in the section 8 neighborhoods.  It just happens to be that they are mostly populated by black folks.  Can you answer me this, why are most of the section 8 housing areas in Charles County populated mostly by blacks and hispanics?  That shooting in the Village Square a few weeks ago was right around the corner from?  yep you guessed it.  Section 8 housing.



I'm sure we all can agree how overpriced Waldorf is when it comes to renting and buying homes.  People who want to move here and live here most likely can't afford it so they apply for section 8.  The majority of those people are black and hispanic.  There are white ones also, just not that many.

I dont think most of you even know what section 8 housing is.  A black family can move into Fairway Village on section 8.  If the homeowner is renting out their house and wants to accept section 8 then thats their perogative.  Section 8 housing isn't a whole community.  Among 13 townhouses you'll have maybe 4 of them renting to a family that qualifies for section 8.  And uninformed people like yourself perhaps will make a generalized statement saying "section 8 housing."  People who work hard to pay their mortgage or now catergorized as being in a "section 8" community which is soooo not true.


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> for every stat you have that points to a black person committing a crime, you'll have one that isn't reported yet committed by a white person.


Flaw.  How do you create a statistic for something that wasn't reported and may or may not have happened?  Dur.

Black people make up more criminal acts as a percentage of their population.  Sure, you can say that whites make up 60% of crime, and blacks make up 40%.  But if blacks are only 12% of the population, they are WAY overrepresented in our crime statistics.

I blame modern liberalism for the destruction of the black family and the black psyche.  I'm am not kidding when I call the liberal "leadership" slavemasters.  People can get offended all they want over that, but it's true.  I suppose I could also blame blacks for allowing themselves to be enslaved, but they're just doing what humans naturally do - going down the path of least resistance and taking advantage of what's handed to them.  Whites would do the exact same thing, if the opportunity arose.


----------



## flomaster

Qurious said:
			
		

> for every stat you have that points to a black person committing a crime, you'll have one that isn't reported yet committed by a white person.
> 
> i didnt see any stats that showed the black population in waldorf increasing by the thousands....
> 
> I've lived in Waldorf for 5 years now and my only complaint is the traffic and I'm from NY where its a whole lot worse (hence my location when people say Waldorf is ghetto and full of blacks)
> 
> if you dont like the area because there is so much crime, y not move??


I left Brooklyn, NY, across from Redhook which by the way is a horrible crime area that is highly populated with black and hispanic people.  I left because Waldorf was a better place and my job brought me here.  Now I can't even think of letting my family go shopping because there are two black males who decided to rob some teenagers of their wallets and shoes in broad daylight on Sunday.  Now I have to tell my son to wear his skippy sneakers to the mall so he doesn't get jumped for his Jordans?  Waldof used to be a great place to live and the minority (note I said minority and not just black) have come in here and F'd it up for everyone else.  yes I will be moving in the future so that some other shmuck can move into the house I worked so hard to buy and have to put up with this stinkhole called Waldorf.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Watch the news and see if you can figure out why YBMs get singled out for being robbers and rapists.




Amen to that.


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> I dont think most of you even know what section 8 housing is.  A black family can move into Fairway Village on section 8.  If the homeowner is renting out their house and wants to accept section 8 then thats their perogative.  Section 8 housing isn't a whole community.  Among 13 townhouses you'll have maybe 4 of them renting to a family that qualifies for section 8.  And uninformed people like yourself perhaps will make a generalized statement saying "section 8 housing."  People who work hard to pay their mortgage or now catergorized as being in a "section 8" community which is soooo not true.


Blah blah.

It so happens I used to live in a Section 8 neighborhood, although I wasn't Section 8 myself.  What happens is that a homeowner decides to start renting to Section 8, and pretty soon the non-S8 people move out because it becomes a bad neighborhood.  So the other homeowners have no choice but to take S8 because nobody else wants to live there anymore.


----------



## Qurious

flomaster said:
			
		

> I left Brooklyn, NY, across from Redhook which by the way is a horrible crime area that is highly populated with black and hispanic people.  I left because Waldorf was a better place and my job brought me here.  Now I can't even think of letting my family go shopping because there are two black males who decided to rob some teenagers of their wallets and shoes in broad daylight on Sunday.  Now I have to tell my son to wear his skippy sneakers to the mall so he doesn't get jumped for his Jordans?  Waldof used to be a great place to live and the minority (note I said minority and not just black) have come in here and F'd it up for everyone else.  yes I will be moving in the future so that some other shmuck can move into the house I worked so hard to buy and have to put up with this stinkhole called Waldorf.


 
I find it very hard to beleive that you left BK because of horrible crime and yet aren't at ease when you moved to Waldorf.  The crime in Redhook can't even compare to what goes on down here...

Your afraid to let your family go shopping??   But your from Brooklyn and now a Waldorf resident and still afraid???   

If your going to move....you need to move to the mountains....


----------



## rdkarob

Qurious said:
			
		

> for every stat you have that points to a black person committing a crime, you'll have one that isn't reported yet committed by a white person.
> 
> i didnt see any stats that showed the black population in waldorf increasing by the thousands....
> 
> I've lived in Waldorf for 5 years now and my only complaint is the traffic and I'm from NY where its a whole lot worse (hence my location when people say Waldorf is ghetto and full of blacks)
> 
> if you dont like the area because there is so much crime, y not move??



Apparently you don't drive around much...do you see the for sale signs out....majority up for sale is white...I WONDER WHY!!!!!


----------



## Qurious

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Blah blah.
> 
> It so happens I used to live in a Section 8 neighborhood, although I wasn't Section 8 myself.  What happens is that a homeowner decides to start renting to Section 8, and pretty soon the non-S8 people move out because it becomes a bad neighborhood.  So the other homeowners have no choice but to take S8 because nobody else wants to live there anymore.



Thats another generalized statement.    

My boyfriend rented out our former townhouse over in Wakefield to a nice white couple.  The area isn't all that, and yes there are some families who I'm sure are on section 8...but people the couple still moved in.  It was his choice to not accept section 8...im not buying "they have no choice to accept section 8 cuz no one wants to live there anymore."  

When people need a place to live, they certainly aren't going to be picky.


----------



## chernmax

WALDORF, Md. - According to the Charles County Sheriff's Department, on Nov. 12 at 4:30 p.m., officers responded to the parking lot outside of Dick’s Sporting Goods located at 11080 Mall Circle in Waldorf for the report of an armed robbery. Thefts and robberies in the parking lot of the mall have become a common occurrence in recent years. 

The officers determined that two victims were walking in the parking lot when they were approached by three suspects. One of the suspects knocked one of the victims to the ground and struck him several times in the head with his fists. The other victim attempted to help his friend when the suspects knocked him to the ground and struck him in the head. The suspects then produced a stun gun and used it on the victims. 

The suspects stole one of the victims’ jacket and shoes and both victims’ wallets. The suspects fled the scene and ran toward Macy’s. 

The suspects are described as black males, 16 to 18 years of age, wearing dark clothing and black jackets.


----------



## Qurious

rdkarob said:
			
		

> Apparently you don't drive around much...do you see the for sale signs out....*majority up for sale is white*...I WONDER WHY!!!!!



and you called the real estate agent to ask if the owners selling the house are white?  Another generalized statement!!  


I didnt think so.


----------



## flomaster

I don't give a flip who you are or what color you are.  Opportunity is out there for those who choose to take it.  If you want to stay and supress yourself by staying in section 8 housing then go right ahead.  Its an easy life. I have sisters and brothers that choose that life in Jersey.  Why work hard when you could get it for next to nothing and then rob people for the other things you need? What could possibly make me think that those folks that do that are being isolated by soceity and not given the opportunities that I had.  I went to public schools and a Vocational High School and followed it up with 8 years of service to this country as a Marine.  Again, I took responsibilty for myself and did what I had to do so I wouldn't have to live by the great stereotypes that exists for hispanics these days.  Everyone has the chance no matter who they are.


----------



## rdkarob

Qurious said:
			
		

> Thats another generalized statement.
> 
> My boyfriend rented out our former townhouse over in Wakefield to a nice white couple.  The area isn't all that, and yes there are some families who I'm sure are on section 8...but people the couple still moved in.  It was his choice to not accept section 8...im not buying "they have no choice to accept section 8 cuz no one wants to live there anymore."
> 
> When people need a place to live, they certainly aren't going to be picky.




ARe you Black?  Just curious and almost postive?


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> When people need a place to live, they certainly aren't going to be picky.


The only ones who aren't going to be picky are those who can't afford anything else.

You ask any single Mom who's genuinely trying to better her life and the lives of her children, who lives in S8 housing, and she'll say the first thing she wants to do when she gets some money together is MOVE.


----------



## rdkarob

Qurious said:
			
		

> and you called the real estate agent to ask if the owners selling the house are white?  Another generalized statement!!
> 
> 
> I didnt think so.




HAHAHAH YOUR PROFILE...YOU LIVE IN GHETTO WALDORF...HMMMMMM, YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH WALDORF....


----------



## Qurious

rdkarob said:
			
		

> HAHAHAH YOUR PROFILE...YOU LIVE IN GHETTO WALDORF...HMMMMMM, YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH WALDORF....


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

>


----------



## aps45819

Qurious said:
			
		

> When people need a place to live, they certainly aren't going to be picky.


Quoted for Pixi


----------



## flomaster

Qurious said:
			
		

> I find it very hard to beleive that you left BK because of horrible crime and yet aren't at ease when you moved to Waldorf.  The crime in Redhook can't even compare to what goes on down here...
> 
> Your afraid to let your family go shopping??   But your from Brooklyn and now a Waldorf resident and still afraid???
> 
> If your going to move....you need to move to the mountains....



My daughter who is almost 2 attends The Little Gym where that guy got shot right at about the same time we would have been there had it been a Thursday.  You are dammed right I am afraid to let my family shop here.  I didn't move here because I compared crime rates to Broooklyn.  I moved here because it was a nice place to live where I didn't worry about going to the mall or the gas station or taking my daughter to The Little Gym to interact with kids. I am just a guy who lived in the hood and got out.  Waldorf has become the hood and is getting worse and I will leave it for all who come in here to enjoy and destroy as they see fit.  Funny you said something about the moutains.  I was just in Colorado and the arwa I was in seemed to be void of almost any minority population.  Nobody got shot in the head or robbed at the mall for the month that I was there.  Someone gets shot in Waldorf almost weekly.


----------



## Qurious

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> For the reading impaired
> 
> 
> 
> They are not my stats, as I cited, they were the previously mentioned stats. (mentioned in this Post Link )
> Yes because there is a *VWC* (*V*ast *W*hite *C*onspiracy) to only report Black crimes and not report White Crimes.  Which actually makes sense, because if Black Crime is common and everyday (as the VWC wants you to believe) then the Oddball & Curious White Crime wouldnt stand out and/or be Newsworthy
> 
> 
> No one said anything about "black population in waldorf increasing by the thousands".  what was said (based on the previously cited stats), was that the White population has been stagnant, and crimes involving Whites has gone down, yet crimes involving Blacks has gone up.
> If as you mentioned the "black population in waldorf (*hasnt*) increased by the thousands" that makes the previously cited statistice even worse.  Shows that Crimes involving blacks are increasing, while at the same time the population (of blacks) hasnt.
> 
> 
> Then you didnt know Waldorf when it was safe to go to Shoppers World, or you could drop your kids off at the Movie Theatre at Smallwood and not worry.  Or stop in and say hi to Mrs Kleaver (and hope she didnt yell back).  Anyone remember where Circuit City used to be?
> Basing your experience on living in Waldorf for 5 years is ridicoulus (and pointless if your trying to make any kind of case based on Facts). Look at Waldorf from 20 years ago (when you could get to Waldorf from PG over Sharpersville's wooden bridge anyone remember that?) to how it is now
> 
> Never lived in Waldorf, but unlike you I am familiar with it.



I would think coming from someone who has seen and lived in more worse off conditions than the complaints in this thread my point would seem valid....guess not.

I think its paranoia maybe.  I've never heard of so many uptight parents and people until someone creates a thread about it on this board.  I guess all of our experiances are different.


----------



## rdkarob

flomaster said:
			
		

> My daughter who is almost 2 attends The Little Gym where that guy got shot right at about the same time we would have been there had it been a Thursday.  You are dammed right I am afraid to let my family shop here.  I didn't move here because I compared crime rates to Broooklyn.  I moved here because it was a nice place to live where I didn't worry about going to the mall or the gas station or taking my daughter to The Little Gym to interact with kids. I am just a guy who lived in the hood and got out.  Waldorf has become the hood and is getting worse and I will leave it for all who come in here to enjoy and destroy as they see fit.  Funny you said something about the moutains.  I was just in Colorado and the arwa I was in seemed to be void of almost any minority population.  Nobody got shot in the head or robbed at the mall for the month that I was there.  Someone gets shot in Waldorf almost weekly.




Where in colorado....I would love to get out of here!!! It is horrible, I hate it and cannot imagine my 5 year old growing up here...we are still looking, we were going south but....just as bad....gotta go cold...we finally figured it out. Any work in Colorado?


----------



## Qurious

flomaster said:
			
		

> My daughter who is almost 2 attends The Little Gym where that guy got shot right at about the same time we would have been there had it been a Thursday.  You are dammed right I am afraid to let my family shop here.  I didn't move here because I compared crime rates to Broooklyn.  I moved here because it was a nice place to live where I didn't worry about going to the mall or the gas station or taking my daughter to The Little Gym to interact with kids. I am just a guy who lived in the hood and got out.  Waldorf has become the hood and is getting worse and I will leave it for all who come in here to enjoy and destroy as they see fit.  Funny you said something about the moutains.  I was just in Colorado and the arwa I was in seemed to be void of almost any minority population.  Nobody got shot in the head or robbed at the mall for the month that I was there.  *Someone gets shot in Waldorf almost weekly*.



could it be maybe your just paranoid because of the crime that happened so close to your daughter?? :shrug: 

Can you seriously say that Waldorf is on the same level as Redhook??  Cuz thats how your making it sound...

maybe the mountains would be best for you and your family.


----------



## aps45819

Qurious said:
			
		

> could it be maybe your just paranoid because of the crime that happened so close to your daughter?? :shrug:


It's not paranoia if it's true.


----------



## SamSpade

Qurious said:
			
		

> i didnt see any stats that showed the black population in waldorf increasing by the thousands....


 
You know, it ISN'T hard to deduce when...

.. a county's population RISES....
...white population is stagnant...
...black population becomes a larger portion of the whole....

that the black population is increasing by the thousands. But since someone asked:


1990: 18,419
2000: 31,411
2004: 45,533

Why is it so damned hard to just look at the numbers, see what's happening and not assume there's a massive conspiracy to hide crimes committed by whites? For that to happen, *THOUSANDS* of people would have to be in on it, NO ONE would squeal or reveal it, all victims of white crime would ALSO have to keep quiet - it's just damned stupid. Isn't it just easier to see, people are moving from DC and PG, and crime is coming with them?

SE DC used to be quiet and peaceful also, back in the 70's. Now it's what it is today. 

The REASON THE PROBLEM PERSISTS is continual, persistent, massive denial.


----------



## Qurious

aps45819 said:
			
		

> It's not paranoia if it's true.


 if one overexaggerates the intensity of the crime in their everyday activities (going shopping at the mall, to the movies or anywhere for that matter) it is paranoia.

Its like living in fear.  I'll be damned if I live in a city and let its crime stats claim what I do in my everyday life.

"honey the waldorf color coded threat level is orange...what r we going to do??"


----------



## Sweet 16

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I blame modern liberalism for the destruction of the black family and the black psyche.  I'm am not kidding when I call the liberal "leadership" slavemasters.


So true.  The libs advocate diversity and "tolerance", but they are much more intolerant than those of other political ideologies.  They assume that blacks and other minorities lack the intelligence and fortitude to refuse to be made into victims and they have created an entitlement society which keeps these people dumb and destitute and under the Government's thumb.  So how do you explain the many blacks and other minorities who have refused to buy into it and who pulled themselves out of poverty to become successful entrepreneurs, musicians, actors, teachers, etc.?  Free will still exists and anyone who doesn't use it is just plain LAZY.


----------



## Qurious

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Your points were not valid, because you THEY WERE NOT VALID.
> 
> You attempted to say that Crimes involving Blacks were just as common as Crimes involving Whites.
> 
> You attmepted to support this argument by stating that there was a *VWC* to not report White Crime
> 
> When faced with Statistics, showing that Black Crime is increasing and White Crime is decreasing, you attempted to rope-a-dope the subject with the spurious argument (that no-one was making) "black population in waldorf increasing by the thousands"
> 
> You are basing the Crime in Waldorf, on your Limited time of living in Waldorf.  The time you've lived there has included the Time that the crime has been bad.  The crime in Waldorf has been steadily increasing, starting before we were blessed with your pressence there, *mainly due to the Last phase of the St. Charles Development being built and implemented * (what was the IGC guy's name that went to the poke?)



where is this development you speak of?

and Im sorry i dont entertain debates with google searches on info.  Personal experiances and opinions I find more interesting.


----------



## johnjrval424

If Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton or Louis Farrakhan stood up and said, "hey, brothers - we have to stop this crime wave and stop killing ourselves and others" then the blacks might actually take it seriously - notice I said maybe.

It's not enough that Bill Cosby has been ostracized by the black community because of his stance that black parents don't take responsibility for their children.  He also says that blacks have had more opportunities than any other minority group and they blown them.  For that, he is being ridiculed by the black community, calling him a traitor.

So, yeah, I guess "denial" is the right word.  They aren't hearing what they want to hear so they just deny that there is anything wrong and keep status quo.


----------



## chernmax

flomaster said:
			
		

> I don't give a flip who you are or what color you are.  Opportunity is out there for those who choose to take it.  If you want to stay and supress yourself by staying in section 8 housing then go right ahead.  Its an easy life. I have sisters and brothers that choose that life in Jersey.  Why work hard when you could get it for next to nothing and then rob people for the other things you need? What could possibly make me think that those folks that do that are being isolated by soceity and not given the opportunities that I had.  I went to public schools and a Vocational High School and followed it up with 8 years of service to this country as a Marine.  Again, I took responsibilty for myself and did what I had to do so I wouldn't have to live by the great stereotypes that exists for hispanics these days.  Everyone has the chance no matter who they are.



I'm a hispanic New York escapee...   

Worked hard in school, 24 years military, pulled MYSELF out of the rat hole I lived in on the Lower East Side of NYC.  You just have to want it bad enough and never once did I have to use any special password, handshake or social program to succeed. Crime is a personal choice, not a prerequist based on your living conditions...  

If you're a DEE
And you marry a DEE
Then your kids will be DEE DEE DEEs
Then the cycle continues with the exception of the baby-daddy who will leave and except little to no responsibility over his multiple nests of DEE DEE DEEs...


----------



## flomaster

Qurious said:
			
		

> could it be maybe your just paranoid because of the crime that happened so close to your daughter?? :shrug:
> 
> Can you seriously say that Waldorf is on the same level as Redhook??  Cuz thats how your making it sound...
> 
> maybe the mountains would be best for you and your family.


The crime rate in Red Hook is way worse than Waldorf has been.  My point is that when I moved here, traffic accidents and farmer Brown's cow was what made the news.  Now its shootings a burglaries and drug busts.  I don't want my children to have to deal with that.  That's why I left NYC.  I am not one of those parents that keps his children shielded away from bad stuff because its out there and they should know its there.  I can however, protect them from being exposed to it.  Therein lies the difference.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

SamSpade said:
			
		

> that the black population is increasing by the thousands. But since someone asked:
> 
> 
> 1990: 18,419
> 2000: 31,411
> 2004: 45,533
> 
> Why is it so damned hard to just look at the numbers, see what's happening and not assume there's a massive conspiracy to hide crimes committed by whites? For that to happen, *THOUSANDS* of people would have to be in on it, NO ONE would squeal or reveal it, all victims of white crime would ALSO have to keep quiet - it's just damned stupid. Isn't it just easier to see, people are moving from DC and PG, and crime is coming with them?
> 
> SE DC used to be quiet and peaceful also, back in the 70's. Now it's what it is today.


----------



## flomaster

chernmax said:
			
		

> I'm a hispanic New York escapee...
> 
> Worked hard in school, 24 years military, pulled MYSELF out of the rat hole I lived in on the Lower East Side of NYC.  You just have to want it bad enough and never once did I have to use any special password, handshake or social program to succeed. Crime is a personal choice, not a prerequist based on your living conditions...
> 
> If you're a DEE
> And you marry a DEE
> Then your kids will be DEE DEE DEEs
> Then the cycle continues with the exception of the baby-daddy who will leave and except little to no responsibility over his multiple nests of DEE DEE DEEs...



Good for you brother!  Proof positive that you don't have to stay in it.  To the best of my knowledge I never had to wave any flags to get to where I am either.


----------



## chrissyhh

[*] If as you mentioned the "black population in waldorf (*hasnt*) increased by the thousands" that makes the previously cited statistice even worse.  Shows that Crimes involving blacks are increasing, while at the same time the population (of blacks) hasnt.[*]

   * According to the Washington Post, " Charles County has the fastest growing African American population in the state of Maryland."


 Then you didnt know Waldorf when it was safe to go to Shoppers World, or you could drop your kids off at the Movie Theatre at Smallwood and not worry.  Or stop in and say hi to Mrs Kleaver (and hope she didnt yell back).  Anyone remember where Circuit City used to be?
 Basing your experience on living in Waldorf for 5 years is ridicoulus (and pointless if your trying to make any kind of case based on Facts). Look at Waldorf from 20 years ago (when you could get to Waldorf from PG over Sharpersville's wooden bridge anyone remember that?) to how it is now

Yes, I remember these places well. My parents would drop us off at the Skating Rink 2 times a week, and we never had a problem. I took my son there about 2 years ago (before it closed) and I would never think of leaving him there by himself.

I have lived here for over 40 years, and I can tell you that Waldorf has gone to sh**.  I was born and raised here, and I hate to see what is happening to what was once a great place to live.


----------



## Ponytail

It's time for all you high and mighty Waldorf- silver-spoon-up-your-azz people to move further south to like the Ranch Club for instance.  All is quiet here, and there LOTS of houses on the market.  You are close to the water, and away from the city.    Just bring your money.  We'll hook you up with a nice house in the woods.  We'll even teach you about our local critters. 

Come on down!


----------



## Qurious

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> If Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton or Louis Farrakhan stood up and said, "hey, brothers - we have to stop this crime wave and stop killing ourselves and others" then the blacks might actually take it seriously - notice I said maybe.
> 
> It's not enough that Bill Cosby has been ostracized by the black community because of his stance that black parents don't take responsibility for their children.  He also says that blacks have had more opportunities than any other minority group and they blown them.  For that, he is being ridiculed by the black community, calling him a traitor.
> 
> So, yeah, I guess "denial" is the right word.  They aren't hearing what they want to hear so they just deny that there is anything wrong and keep status quo.



All of the people you just mentioned have no credibility in the black community.  They all have had filthy hands.  

Yeah we could all just listen to the message and not worry about who the messenger is, but its not that easy espeically with Bill Cosby who just came to a settlement with the lady who accused him of sexual assualt.  Kind of hypocritical to blast your own people for their flaws yet you yourself have skeletons in your closet.

I have a huge problem with people grouping what "Taneisha Alize Jenkins & Tyrone" do in their section 8 housing with what ALL BLACK FOLKS do.


----------



## chernmax

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> If Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton or Louis Farrakhan stood up and said, "hey, brothers - we have to stop this crime wave and stop killing ourselves and others" then the blacks might actually take it seriously - notice I said maybe.
> 
> It's not enough that Bill Cosby has been ostracized by the black community because of his stance that black parents don't take responsibility for their children.  He also says that blacks have had more opportunities than any other minority group and they blown them.  For that, he is being ridiculed by the black community, calling him a traitor.
> 
> So, yeah, I guess "denial" is the right word.  They aren't hearing what they want to hear so they just deny that there is anything wrong and keep status quo.



HAhaha   , The 3 biggest white collar criminals, they only show up when news cameras are present or Denny's cases...


----------



## johnjrval424

Then can you explain the "Million Man March"?  Is it not headed by at least two of the individuals I mentioned?


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

flomaster said:
			
		

> I grew up in a minority neighborhood in Washington Heights, NYC.  We had just about every race in my neighborhood grewing up.  Before I was 17, seeing a "white" person meant it was a cop or welfare social worker or teacher.  As the black hispanic/population grew so did the crime.  I moved to Waldorf in 1995 and I loved the fact that it was your typical white American area where things were quite and the biggest headline in the local paper was that a deer ran through a plate glass window at the local store.  Fact of the matter is that I moved here because it was a quite "white bread" area with minimal crime compared to where I grew up.  As we have become the hood here in Chuck County, and the minority population has grown, it has turned into the $H!THOLE that Waldorf is today.  Nothing screws up an area more than the minorities that come in and destroy it.  I am not making a racist coment here.  Its just a fact.  Of course if you ask the NAACP/Hispanic Heritage Organizations, we are just being put down by the white man.  That's a bunch of crap.  Not that there isn't any racial bigotry that exists because I would be stupid to think there isn't, but if you put yourself out there and create the hood like environment that Waldorf has become then we need to face the fact and own up to the fact that we as hiapanics and blacks have done this to our town.  Yes I said we, because as a Puerto Rican from the Bronx, I get lumped into the minorities that make up Waldorf who have destroyed what used to be a great place to live.




awesome post


----------



## flomaster

There are good people everywhere.  We as a minority culture have put ourselves where we are.  Who cares if Bill Cosby got in trouble for sexual anything.  That doesn't make him a bad black guy who grew up in section 8 housing.  Just makes him a horndog who got caught.


----------



## johnjrval424

Okay, here's another one:

Karibu Books - books for African-American people.  Where are the bookstores for white people?

Million Man March - march on Washington for black men (although not directly advertised as such) - where's the march for the white men?

Historically black colleges - so can the white's have their historically white colleges back now?

McDonald's commercials featuring only black people - isn't that a form of reverse discrimination?

I could go on but these are just a few of the examples of the unbalanced views that exist right now.  And the minorities don't get a fair shake?


----------



## SamSpade

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> Then can you explain the "Million Man March"? Is it not headed by at least two of the individuals I mentioned?


 
You do realize it happened eleven years ago, right? A lot has changed since then.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Qurious said:
			
		

> It is so easy to blame black folks and those living in section 8.....
> 
> Im just gonna sit back for this one.



No it is not easy to blame anyone.........not all black people are bad and not all white people are good but facts are facts. Sitting back and letting things get out of control is the problem.


----------



## SamSpade

There is no such thing as "reverse discrimination". There is only discrimination.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Qurious said:
			
		

> for every stat you have that points to a black person committing a crime, you'll have one that isn't reported yet committed by a white person.




I would like to see documentation on that and more clarification of what you are trying to say.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Qurious said:
			
		

> I'm sure we all can agree how overpriced Waldorf is when it comes to renting and buying homes.  People who want to move here and live here most likely can't afford it so they apply for section 8.  The majority of those people are black and hispanic.  There are white ones also, just not that many.
> 
> I dont think most of you even know what section 8 housing is.  A black family can move into Fairway Village on section 8.  If the homeowner is renting out their house and wants to accept section 8 then thats their perogative.  Section 8 housing isn't a whole community.  Among 13 townhouses you'll have maybe 4 of them renting to a family that qualifies for section 8.  And uninformed people like yourself perhaps will make a generalized statement saying "section 8 housing."  People who work hard to pay their mortgage or now catergorized as being in a "section 8" community which is soooo not true.



There a low income communities built to cater to the section 8 people as well as individual section housing as you described.


----------



## flomaster

Doesn't take stats to come up with the facts that exist in present day waldorf.  Read the paper and it sez it all.  Someone earlier said there are good blacks folks and bad white folks.  It goes both ways.  The fact of the matter is that since the minority numbers came up in waldorf, the area has gone down the toilet and not statistics can dispute that.  Call it whatever you want to folks.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Qurious said:
			
		

> I find it very hard to beleive that you left BK because of horrible crime and yet aren't at ease when you moved to Waldorf.  The crime in Redhook can't even compare to what goes on down here...
> 
> Your afraid to let your family go shopping??   But your from Brooklyn and now a Waldorf resident and still afraid???
> 
> If your going to move....you need to move to the mountains....



You are a complete and utter idiot, every single post of yours just proves how stupid you really are.


----------



## Ponytail

flomaster said:
			
		

> There are good people everywhere.  We as a minority culture have put ourselves where we are.  Who cares if Bill Cosby got in trouble for sexual anything.  That doesn't make him a bad black guy who grew up in section 8 housing.  Just makes him a horndog who got caught.



Bill Cosby got caught with his pants down?  :Jet:    I don't remember that.  Get off your bananabox and get to work!  JD misses you.


----------



## Qurious

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> Okay, here's another one:
> 
> Karibu Books - books for African-American people.  Where are the bookstores for white people? *BORDERS*
> 
> Million Man March - march on Washington for black men (although not directly advertised as such) - where's the march for the white men? *KKK March on Washinton in the 1920's*
> 
> Historically black colleges - so can the white's have their historically white colleges back now? *Harvard, Yale & Princeton r still around r they not? *
> 
> McDonald's commercials featuring only black people - isn't that a form of reverse discrimination? * You must not watch a lot of tv, Mcdonalds is very diverse, they have commercials for with all races in them *
> 
> I could go on but these are just a few of the examples of the unbalanced views that exist right now.  And the minorities don't get a fair shake?   *if racism/segregation/slavery never existed in this country there wouldn't be a need for all the programs that minorities have today.* :shrug:


----------



## queencity28

Disco Stu said:
			
		

> Every freakin' news article is about some robbery or assualut or worse. What the hells going on with this place?
> 
> It wasn't this bad back in the late 80s/early 90s. Must be the influx of PG County and DC section 8 housing people who got kicked out for some reason.
> 
> On a bigger note, the black community needs to step up to the plate and hold its young men accountable and responsible for their actions. Too much of this "Tyrone ain't nuthin' but a victim" crap is being used as an excuse for bad criminal behavior.
> 
> I am sorry your ancestors were slaves, but that does NOT give you an excuse or validation to live a criminal lifestyle!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Selfish young jerks, only care about their immediate needs and dont give two cents about anyone else.



Wow, you have issues.  Hurry up, you're going to be late for the Klan meeting.


----------



## Qurious

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> You are a complete and utter idiot, every single post of yours just proves how stupid you really are.



thanks for adding NOTHING to this thread.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

rdkarob said:
			
		

> HAHAHAH YOUR PROFILE...YOU LIVE IN GHETTO WALDORF...HMMMMMM, YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH WALDORF....


----------



## chernmax

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> Then can you explain the "Million Man March"?  Is it not headed by at least two of the individuals I mentioned?



Again media opportunity and what really was accomplished as a result???


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Well you may see a drop in crime reports from Charles County soon, not that crime is dropping, but the new Sheriff "Rex" may hold back on what gets released to the press, so it appears his plan on crime is working, which wont be any different then the previous Sheriff was doing.  Charles County just does not have the manpower on the force and moving the white shirts out of the office and onto the streets is not the answer, the population is growing faster then they can graduate new officers.  They can only hire what the County Comissioners allow in the budget.  More officers more tax increases.
  All you need to do to see where all the Waldorf crime is coming from is to see the home addresses of the suspects that are caught.  Its easy for them to come down across the  county line do there dirty deeds and head north, either to 210 by Berry Rd. or right back up 301.   Charles County gives PG County a lookout, think PG Police really look very hard for the suspect vehicle they have enough of their own problems.  Charles County will give a darn good effort to catch them and pursue them up the highway, unlike PG. .


----------



## queencity28

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Watch the news and see if you can figure out why YBMs get singled out for being robbers and rapists.



That is because of "Media Portrayal".  Case in point:  During Hurricane Katrina, if you saw a group of black people coming from a looted store with bottles of water and food for their family and friend's survival, they were called LOOTERS on the news.
If a white family was doing the same, they were not called LOOTERS as loosely as the black families.  It was all understandable then.  They were called SURVIVORS.


----------



## flomaster

Qurious said:
			
		

> if one overexaggerates the intensity of the crime in their everyday activities (going shopping at the mall, to the movies or anywhere for that matter) it is paranoia.
> 
> Its like living in fear.  I'll be damned if I live in a city and let its crime stats claim what I do in my everyday life.
> 
> "honey the waldorf color coded threat level is orange...what r we going to do??"


You are 100,000 percent correct.  I will not let the crime rate dictate what I do.  Unfortunately I am the only one in the house that can operate a 9 millimeter that could be used to protect my family from all the thugs that have been operating in the area.  There are people who are afraid becuase they are and we can't change that.  Its not paranoia.  You are paranoid about what may not exist.  The news reports facts that waldorf has become a high crime area lately.  You can best be scared of that and not be paranoid.


----------



## Ponytail

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> Well you may see a drop in crime reports from Charles County soon, not that crime is dropping, but the new Sheriff "Rex" may hold back on what gets released to the press, so it appears his plan on crime is working, which wont be any different then the previous Sheriff was doing.  Charles County just does not have the manpower on the force and moving the white shirts out of the office and onto the streets is not the answer, the population is growing faster then they can graduate new officers.  They can only hire what the County Comissioners allow in the budget.  More officers more tax increases.
> All you need to do to see where all the Waldorf crime is coming from is to see the home addresses of the suspects that are caught.  Its easy for them to come down across the  county line do there dirty deeds and head north, either to 210 by Berry Rd. or right back up 301.   Charles County gives PG County a lookout, think PG Police really look very hard for the suspect vehicle they have enough of their own problems.  Charles County will give a darn good effort to catch them and pursue them up the highway, unlike PG. .



Shoot, just read the police blotters here on somd.com and look at where the individuals are from for drug busts.  Not all, not even a high number of them, but some, are from DC.  If they're coming THIS far, it's not difficult to believe that alot of the crime in PG and Charles County is being commited by folks that reside in DC.

As was mentioned earlier.  It's partly a matter of the have and have nots.  Crud in DC ain't got.  So they go to PG and Charles to get.


----------



## Qurious

flomaster said:
			
		

> You are 100,000 percent correct.  I will not let the crime rate dictate what I do.  Unfortunately I am the only one in the house that can operate a 9 millimeter that could be used to protect my family from all the thugs that have been operating in the area.  There are people who are afraid becuase they are and we can't change that.  Its not paranoia.  You are paranoid about what may not exist.  The news reports facts that waldorf has become a high crime area lately.  You can best be scared of that and not be paranoid.



Where do u live in Waldorf if you dont mind me asking (neighborhood)....

and since when was Waldorf high crime last featured on the evening news?


----------



## aps45819

Karibu Books - books for African-American people. Where are the bookstores for white people? BORDERS  

Million Man March - march on Washington for black men (although not directly advertised as such) - where's the march for the white men? KKK March on Washinton in the 1920's   That was almost a century ago, what have you got for the last 20 years?

Historically black colleges - so can the white's have their historically white colleges back now? Harvard, Yale & Princeton r still around r they not? Yes and the admission requirements are lower for blacks than whites   

I could go on but these are just a few of the examples of the unbalanced views that exist right now. And the minorities don't get a fair shake? if racism/segregation/slavery never existed in this country there wouldn't be a need for all the programs that minorities have today.   
How long do the programs need to be in place? One generation, two, twenty?


----------



## Ponytail

flomaster said:
			
		

> You are 100,000 percent correct.  I will not let the crime rate dictate what I do.  Unfortunately I am the only one in the house that can operate a 9 millimeter that could be used to protect my family from all the thugs that have been operating in the area.  There are people who are afraid becuase they are and we can't change that.  Its not paranoia.  You are paranoid about what may not exist.  The news reports facts that waldorf has become a high crime area lately.  You can best be scared of that and not be paranoid.



You realize that you are arguing with someone that is more oblivious, than "Qurious", right?


----------



## chernmax

INDECENT EXPOSURE: On Nov. 13 at 8:50 a.m., Charles County Sheriff’s officers responded to the 12600 block of Willow View Place in Waldorf for the indecent exposure report. Investigation revealed the victim, a 29-year-old Waldorf woman, was sitting in her vehicle when she observed the suspect emerge from the woods and expose himself. The suspect is described as a dark-complexioned black male between 16 and 25 years of age and between 5 feet 8 inches and 5 feet 10 inches tall. He was wearing a blue or black jacket, dark pants and a ski mask.


----------



## Ponytail

chernmax said:
			
		

> INDECENT EXPOSURE: On Nov. 13 at 8:50 a.m., Charles County Sheriff’s officers responded to the 12600 block of Willow View Place in Waldorf for the indecent exposure report. Investigation revealed the victim, a 29-year-old Waldorf woman, was sitting in her vehicle when she observed the suspect emerge from the woods and expose himself. The suspect is described as a dark-complexioned black male between 16 and 25 years of age and between 5 feet 8 inches and 5 feet 10 inches tall. He was wearing a blue or black jacket, dark pants and a ski mask.




  sounds like his thugwear was missing a belt.


----------



## Qurious

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Karibu Books - books for African-American people. Where are the bookstores for white people? BORDERS
> 
> Million Man March - march on Washington for black men (although not directly advertised as such) - where's the march for the white men? KKK March on Washinton in the 1920's   That was almost a century ago, what have you got for the last 20 years?
> 
> Historically black colleges - so can the white's have their historically white colleges back now? Harvard, Yale & Princeton r still around r they not? Yes and the admission requirements are lower for blacks than whites
> 
> I could go on but these are just a few of the examples of the unbalanced views that exist right now. And the minorities don't get a fair shake? if racism/segregation/slavery never existed in this country there wouldn't be a need for all the programs that minorities have today.
> How long do the programs need to be in place? One generation, two, twenty?



Racism/Segregation & certain forms of slavery aren't going away.  The sooner people face that, the sooner they'll accept and realize why most of these programs will stay in place for miniorities.


----------



## chernmax

So is this considered fighting back...   


HATE CRIME: Sometime between Nov. 11 and Nov. 12, suspect(s) used orange spray paint to write racially offensive words on the roadway leading to the parking lot of Zion Baptist Church located at 8105 Annapolis Woods Road in Welcome. The suspect(s) wrote “KKK,” “White Power” and “Bang Boom.” Anyone with information about this incident is asked to contact the Charles County Sheriff’s Office


----------



## flomaster

Qurious said:
			
		

> Where do u live in Waldorf if you dont mind me asking (neighborhood)....
> 
> and since when was Waldorf high crime last featured on the evening news?


By news I meant the papers.  My apologies for coming off like it was bigger than it was.  I live in the Pinefield neighborhood but lived in Wexford Village and St Charles before that.

Just sad to see a good area go downhill like it has.  We all want better for our kids and that's my biggest driver.


----------



## Daffy

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Its not the *VWC*?


----------



## chernmax

Ponytail said:
			
		

> sounds like his thugwear was missing a belt.



Most thugwear belts are 20 sizes too big in order for you to get the right a$$ hanging out of your pants look...


----------



## rdkarob

queencity28 said:
			
		

> Wow, you have issues.  Hurry up, you're going to be late for the Klan meeting.




Not allowed to have those...well you can but not an "official" one.


----------



## aps45819

queencity28 said:
			
		

> That is because of "Media Portrayal".  Case in point:  During Hurricane Katrina, if you saw a group of black people coming from a looted store with bottles of water and food for their family and friend's survival, they were called LOOTERS on the news.
> If a white family was doing the same, they were not called LOOTERS as loosely as the black families.  It was all understandable then.  They were called SURVIVORS.


 That's winey a$$ I'm a victim crap.
 One news paper in France captioned some white folks stealing food as "victims" and it got posted next to a picture of some black folks stealing food labeled as "looters" on the internet. 
Boo Hoo  If you're out stealing anything, I hope the property owner shoots you.


----------



## Ponytail

queencity28 said:
			
		

> That is because of "Media Portrayal".  Case in point:  During Hurricane Katrina, if you saw a group of black people coming from a looted store with bottles of water and food for their family and friend's survival, they were called LOOTERS on the news.
> If a white family was doing the same, they were not called LOOTERS as loosely as the black families.  It was all understandable then.  They were called SURVIVORS.



I thought that the City and state had gotten all the white people out?  I don't recall seeing any "white survivors" that stayed???


----------



## vraiblonde

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> It's not enough that Bill Cosby has been ostracized by the black community because of his stance that black parents don't take responsibility for their children.  He also says that blacks have had more opportunities than any other minority group and they blown them.  *For that, he is being ridiculed by the black community, calling him a traitor. *


And that comment right there is one of the main problems.  Not *all* blacks consider Bill Cosby a traitor to his race.  There are plenty of them that are going, "Amen, brother!  "

But you don't hear about them because the white-guilt liberals that make up the majority of our news programs won't let you.  There is so much fear that if you say a single word against the slavemasters, you'll have Jesse Jackson banging on your door and calling you a racist.

That's how it works.  Jesse is no different than African slavecatchers who sold their countrymen into slavery to make a buck.  And you better believe he doesn't want to give up that position anytime soon.


----------



## chernmax

aps45819 said:
			
		

> That's winey a$$ I'm a victim crap.
> One news paper in France captioned some white folks stealing food as "victims" and it got posted next to a picture of some black folks stealing food labeled as "looters" on the internet.
> Boo Hoo  If you're out stealing anything, I hope the property owner shoots you.



I'm sure the flat panel TV's went down fine with all the bottled water being distributed...


----------



## Ponytail

chernmax said:
			
		

> Most thugwear belts are 20 sizes too big in order for you to get the right a$$ hanging out of your pants look...



Yea, that's what I was getting at.  Probably just another wardrobe malfunction on a cold night.  Not an intended indecent exposure.


----------



## Qurious

flomaster said:
			
		

> By news I meant the papers.  My apologies for coming off like it was bigger than it was.  I live in the Pinefield neighborhood but lived in Wexford Village and St Charles before that.
> 
> Just sad to see a good area go downhill like it has.  We all want better for our kids and that's my biggest driver.



Wow pinefield got problems too?


----------



## Ponytail

Qurious said:
			
		

> Wow pinefield got problems too?



 

Thank you for proving my point there Captain Oblivious.


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> All of the people you just mentioned have no credibility in the black community.


Are you effing insane?????

Jesse Jackson IS the "black community".  He leads them, he speaks for them, he tells them how to vote.

If you've managed to miss that little detail (that you can hardly turn on a TV set without seeing), then you are living in la-la land and I don't know what else to say.


----------



## johnjrval424

> Karibu Books - books for African-American people. Where are the bookstores for white people? BORDERS BORDERS caters to White People? Or, you Race Baiting Hypocrite, is it true that Borders Caters to EVERYONE? where as Karibu does Cater to Black people.
> 
> Million Man March - march on Washington for black men (although not directly advertised as such) - where's the march for the white men? KKK March on Washinton in the 1920's So you agree that there is a definite similarity in comparing the Racist KKK Marches and the Racist Million Man March?
> 
> Historically black colleges - so can the white's have their historically white colleges back now? Harvard, Yale & Princeton r still around r they not? Not only are they still around, they also practice Affirmative Action (RACIAL Quotas) and have Programs specifically for Minority students. How many programs does Howard have for White students? What you fail to understand, is Yale, Harvard and Princeton are not Geared for a specific color
> 
> McDonald's commercials featuring only black people - isn't that a form of reverse discrimination? You must not watch a lot of tv, Mcdonalds is very diverse, they have commercials for with all races in them You must not be able to follow Logic. the Comment was that McDonalds has specific commercials (that run on mainly Black Channels) that prominently feature Black people.
> 
> I could go on but these are just a few of the examples of the unbalanced views that exist right now. And the minorities don't get a fair shake? if racism/segregation/slavery never existed in this country there wouldn't be a need for all the programs that minorities have today. You are the only one on here, that has embraced and excused Racism. seems you should look in the mirror before pulling that particular card



Excellent, articulate, well-thought out responses. 

One thing I failed to mention previously also - what about BET?  How about JET magazine, Essence...the list goes on and on.


----------



## Daffy

Ponytail said:
			
		

> As was mentioned earlier.  It's partly a matter of the have and have nots.  Crud in DC ain't got.  So they go to PG and Charles to get.



Sad, but true.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:
			
		

> You do realize it happened eleven years ago, right? A lot has changed since then.


What?


----------



## julz20684

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> The only ones who aren't going to be picky are those who can't afford anything else.
> 
> You ask any single Mom who's genuinely trying to better her life and the lives of her children, who lives in S8 housing, and she'll say the first thing she wants to do when she gets some money together is MOVE.


----------



## mainman

I will be handing out ice cream later today to urban youth.


----------



## Qurious

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Thank you for proving my point there Captain Oblivious.



The reason I asked was because a co-worker of mine has been living there for over 20 years and has never had any complaints.  It amazes me that 2 people can live in the same neighborhood/community and experiance different things.


----------



## Daffy

chernmax said:
			
		

> Most thugwear belts are 20 sizes too big in order for you to get the right a$$ hanging out of your pants look...


----------



## Ponytail

Qurious said:
			
		

> The reason I asked was because a co-worker of mine has been living there for over 20 years and has never had any complaints.  It amazes me that 2 people can live in the same neighborhood/community and experiance different things.



How often does your co-worker leave the house?  Is she the one that keeps you up to date on the Waldorf happenings?


----------



## vraiblonde

queencity28 said:
			
		

> That is because of "Media Portrayal".  Case in point:  During Hurricane Katrina, if you saw a group of black people coming from a looted store with bottles of water and food for their family and friend's survival, they were called LOOTERS on the news.
> If a white family was doing the same, they were not called LOOTERS as loosely as the black families.  It was all understandable then.  They were called SURVIVORS.


Horse####.  The ones taking food and water were called survivors.  The ones taking sneakers and TV sets were called, appropriately, looters.

Turn on MTV or BET.  Take a look at how blacks portray _themselves_ in the media.

Now you can get off your high horse.


----------



## Qurious

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Are you effing insane?????
> 
> Jesse Jackson IS the "black community".  He leads them, he speaks for them, he tells them how to vote.
> 
> If you've managed to miss that little detail (that you can hardly turn on a TV set without seeing), then you are living in la-la land and I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> St Charles, uh... its the friggin Houses that are all around the Mall.
> 
> Dont entertain Debates with Google Searches?? whats that mean?
> 
> your problem is you dont have the personal experiences (notice the spelling) of Waldorf to back up your claims.




I was going to say something about the spelling.....I agree with you Nuck...trying to base a debate only on personal experiences is absurd.


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> Racism/Segregation & certain forms of slavery aren't going away.  The sooner people face that, the sooner they'll accept and realize why most of these programs will stay in place for miniorities.


Wake up.  Those programs ARE forms of racism, segregation and slavery.


----------



## Qurious

Ponytail said:
			
		

> How often does your co-worker leave the house?  Is she the one that keeps you up to date on the Waldorf happenings?



It is a he and he's damn near 65....

Like I said, its possible paranoia.  People can live in the same town/neighborhood/community and have different experiances...its quite obvious with this thread.


----------



## flomaster

Qurious said:
			
		

> Wow pinefield got problems too?




http://somd.com/news/headlines/2005/1955.shtml

http://somd.com/news/headlines/2005/2309.shtml

This is a good one:  http://somd.com/news/headlines/2005/2127.shtml

http://somd.com/news/headlines/2005/2963.shtml

http://somd.com/news/headlines/2005/1824.shtml

Just a handful of things that happened in and around Pinefield.


----------



## aps45819

mainman said:
			
		

> I will be handing out ice cream later today to urban youth.


How's the new rap album coming along? I'm so glad you're trying to straighten out.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Qurious said:
			
		

> thanks for adding NOTHING to this thread.




You are most welcomed and thanks for noticing.


----------



## Qurious

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Wake up.  Those programs ARE forms of racism, segregation and slavery.



WOKE!!

Only someone who isn't a minority would say that.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Karibu Books - books for African-American people. Where are the bookstores for white people? BORDERS
> 
> Million Man March - march on Washington for black men (although not directly advertised as such) - where's the march for the white men? KKK March on Washinton in the 1920's   That was almost a century ago, what have you got for the last 20 years?
> 
> Historically black colleges - so can the white's have their historically white colleges back now? Harvard, Yale & Princeton r still around r they not? Yes and the admission requirements are lower for blacks than whites
> 
> I could go on but these are just a few of the examples of the unbalanced views that exist right now. And the minorities don't get a fair shake? if racism/segregation/slavery never existed in this country there wouldn't be a need for all the programs that minorities have today.
> How long do the programs need to be in place? One generation, two, twenty?




Good post and valid points!


----------



## Ponytail

Qurious said:
			
		

> It is a he and he's damn near 65....
> 
> Like I said, its possible paranoia.  People can live in the same town/neighborhood/community and have different experiances...its quite obvious with this thread.




  you are unbelievable.   Your posts are reminding more and more of the Iraqi Defense Minister: "The Americans are liars!  There are no US forces in Iraq.  We are under complete control"


----------



## mainman

aps45819 said:
			
		

> How's the new rap album coming along? I'm so glad you're trying to straighten out.


Just tryin to drop some knowledge on ya..


----------



## aps45819

Qurious said:
			
		

> WOKE!!
> 
> Only someone who isn't a minority would say that.


Only someone that doesn't see generations stuck on welfare wouldn't.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Qurious said:
			
		

> Racism/Segregation & certain forms of slavery aren't going away.  The sooner people face that, the sooner they'll accept and realize why most of these programs will stay in place for miniorities.



Please explain forms of slavery......


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> It amazes me that 2 people can live in the same neighborhood/community and experiance different things.


Different people have different expectations and standards.

When I lived in my S8 neighborhood, I found the situation intolerable.  My S8 neighbor thought it was a fine place to live - she had never lived anywhere where drug busts weren't commonplace.  Letting your children run around a parking lot at 1am was normal for her.


----------



## flomaster

Ponytail said:
			
		

> you are unbelievable.   Your posts are reminding more and more of the Iraqi Defense Minister: "The Americans are liars!  There are no US forces in Iraq.  We are under complete control"



So thats where Tarik Aziz lives now?  In waldorf?  Holy Crap, maybe its not a minority problem in Waldorf.  Its the damn Iraqi's!


----------



## Qurious

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Only someone that doesn't see generations stuck on welfare wouldn't.



Thats what the gov't wants....


----------



## Ponytail

flomaster said:
			
		

> So thats where Tarik Aziz lives now?  In waldorf?  Holy Crap, maybe its not a minority problem in Waldorf.  Its the damn Iraqi's!



It would explain the poor spelling.  :shrug:


----------



## Ponytail

Qurious said:
			
		

> Thats what the gov't wants....



And why is that, exactly.  ??


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> Only someone who isn't a minority would say that.


Wrong.  Bill Cosby says it, too.  

Go ahead now, call him an Uncle Tom and an Oreo, or whatever other nasty names you people call blacks who refuse to be enslaved.


----------



## aps45819

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> Please explain forms of slavery......


Welfare. 
You're down and out and the gubberment gives you a check. You find out you'll get a bigger check if you have a kid. Now you're trapped. If you get an entry level job, you can't afford to pay the rent and day care. Only way to increase your income is to spit out another kid. That's another chain, but it comes with basic cable so it doesn't feel to bad.


----------



## juggy4805

This forum is ridiculous to me. I am a YBM. Why don't most of you just come out and be honest like Mel Gibson and say Blacks are the reason for all the problems in our community. If that is how you feel you are a racist. No better than a member of the KKK. 

Why is this a race issue. It is a social class issue. Go to another part of the country that is mostly white and below the poverty line. You will see the same crimes there. No difference. You have poor people living in a close radius what do think will happen. Whites have the power in this country. I'm sure you will disagree but, who owns ALL of the major corporations. Whites. The USA is a capitilistic country. Money=Power. White collar crimes are by whites mostly and blue collar crimes are by blacks.

The statistics for the crime rate would be alot different if it was broken down by the type of crime commited.

The biggest crooks in this country are corporations and politicians


----------



## aps45819

Qurious said:
			
		

> Thats what the gov't wants....


Exactly, the government slave masters.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ponytail said:
			
		

> And why is that, exactly.  ??


I was going to respond to her comment, but yours was better  

Well, Q - why exactly is that?


----------



## Daffy

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> Please explain forms of slavery......



Quick work on the new sig line there Nicole!


----------



## Qurious

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Wrong.  Bill Cosby says it, too.
> 
> Go ahead now, call him an Uncle Tom and an Oreo, or whatever other nasty names you people call blacks who refuse to be enslaved.



"enslaved" by the gov't you mean?   


I agree with the majority of what Bill Cosby says but he does a whole lot of talking and a whole lot of nothing...actions speak louder than words.  What the black community needs is him IN THE COMMUNITY....


----------



## juggy4805

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Wrong.  Bill Cosby says it, too.
> 
> Go ahead now, call him an Uncle Tom and an Oreo, or whatever other nasty names you people call blacks who refuse to be enslaved.




Cosby can say that now after he has made alot of money. If he was still struggling he would have a different outlook.


----------



## mainman

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Cosby can say that now after he has made alot of money. If he was still struggling he would have a different outlook.


How do you know what outlook he would have?  Maybe not having that outlook in the first place helped him get where he is...


----------



## rdkarob

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> This forum is ridiculous to me. I am a YBM. Why don't most of you just come out and be honest like Mel Gibson and say Blacks are the reason for all the problems in our community. If that is how you feel you are a racist. No better than a member of the KKK.
> 
> Why is this a race issue. It is a social class issue. Go to another part of the country that is mostly white and below the poverty line. You will see the same crimes there. No difference. You have poor people living in a close radius what do think will happen. Whites have the power in this country. I'm sure you will disagree but, who owns ALL of the major corporations. Whites. The USA is a capitilistic country. Money=Power. White collar crimes are by whites mostly and blue collar crimes are by blacks.
> 
> The statistics for the crime rate would be alot different if it was broken down by the type of crime commited.
> 
> The biggest crooks in this country are corporations and politicians




Whatever!!! you may be right about some of your statements but the thread started about .... what has happened to Charles county....and we are simply stating what has happened....and it is all the truth!!!  GATE UP LAPLATA AND CALVERT!


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Welfare.
> You're down and out and the gubberment gives you a check. You find out you'll get a bigger check if you have a kid. Now you're trapped. If you get an entry level job, you can't afford to pay the rent and day care. Only way to increase your income is to spit out another kid. That's another chain, but it comes with basic cable so it doesn't feel to bad.




ohhhh I see the light thanks aps!


----------



## Qurious

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Exactly, the government slave masters.



r u being sarcastic?? 

Because I actually agree with your reply.


----------



## vraiblonde

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> This forum is ridiculous to me. I am a YBM. Why don't most of you just come out and be honest like Mel Gibson and say Blacks are the reason for all the problems in our community. If that is how you feel you are a racist. No better than a member of the KKK.


And that comment was ridiculous to me.

I think it's been made very clear by most of this thread's participants that they believe blacks are a product of slavemaster liberal policies and entitlements that encourage men and women to sit on their asses instead of achieving.

Blacks are not the problem - the people who use them to further their agenda and line their pockets ARE.


----------



## Daffy

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Welfare.
> You're down and out and the gubberment gives you a check. You find out you'll get a bigger check if you have a kid. Now you're trapped. If you get an entry level job, you can't afford to pay the rent and day care. Only way to increase your income is to spit out another kid. That's another chain, but it comes with basic cable so it doesn't feel to bad.



My God Aps your posts aren't long but they are DEFINTELY on target.  Good on ya!!


----------



## Ponytail

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> ... Go to another part of the country that is mostly white and below the poverty line. You will see the same crimes there. No difference. ..



Like, where for example?


----------



## aps45819

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> who owns ALL of the major corporations. Whites. The USA is a capitilistic country. Money=Power. White collar crimes are by whites mostly and blue collar crimes are by blacks.


 Actually the corporations are owned by the stockholders, If you chose to invest you discretionary income on stocks and bonds, you be an owner of the corporations. If you spend it on "bling" and Escalades, you'll always be a shmuck.


----------



## vraiblonde

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Cosby can say that now after he has made alot of money. If he was still struggling he would have a different outlook.


Hello?  Do you think he was born to wealth?  Do you think Colin Powell, or Michael Steele or Clarence Thomas or any other black person who has achieved success was born with the silver spoon in their mouth and had everything handed to them?????


----------



## juggy4805

mainman said:
			
		

> How do you know what outlook he would have?  Maybe not having that outlook in the first place helped him get where he is...



I didn't say I knew for sure. It is an opinion. 

It is easy for him to talk and talk now that he doesn't have to worry about how he's going to provide.


----------



## aps45819

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Like, where for example?


Toot's bar on saturday night


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> What the black community needs is him IN THE COMMUNITY....


Bill Cosby is in ALL communities, through the power of the media.  He doesn't need to live in some DC slum to get his point across.


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> "enslaved" by the gov't you mean?


Only certain parts of the government, if you know what I mean


----------



## Ponytail

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Hello?  Do you think he was born to wealth?  Do you think Colin Powell, or Michael Steele or Clarence Thomas or any other black person who has achieved success was born with the silver spoon in their mouth and had everything handed to them?????



Conformist.  they even sound white when they talk.


----------



## juggy4805

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Like, where for example?




Have you been to an all white trailer park in the South?


----------



## Ponytail

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Toot's bar on saturday night


----------



## Ponytail

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Have you been to an all white trailer park in the South?



I lived in Macon Georgia for 3 years.  Many friends and co-workers lived in trailer parks in and around Macon.  Be careful, there's a few others on here that spent MUCH more time  living in the south than I.


----------



## juggy4805

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Hello?  Do you think he was born to wealth?  Do you think Colin Powell, or Michael Steele or Clarence Thomas or any other black person who has achieved success was born with the silver spoon in their mouth and had everything handed to them?????




Do you think they were preaching that when they were young? 


Don't get me wrong I agree with alot that is being said. I understand that its a cycle and will always be that way until we step up.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Do you think they were preaching that when they were young?
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong I agree with alot that is being said. I understand that its a cycle and will always be that way until we step up.




I don't know that is a good question.....but why not.....what do you think?


----------



## juggy4805

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I lived in Macon Georgia for 3 years.  Many friends and co-workers lived in trailer parks in and around Macon.  Be careful, there's a few others on here that spent MUCH more time  living in the south than I.




All I was saying is, regardless of your race, if you stay in a low income area where people are below the poverty line, there will be more crime.


----------



## Qurious

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Bill Cosby is in ALL communities, through the power of the media.  *He doesn't need to live in some DC slum to get his point across*.



The hell he doesn't!  Looking from the outside in its easy for him to speak against his people and acknowledge what they aren't doing.  If he actually took a tour, I could see the affect it would have on alot of people who need the encouragement to get out of the slave mentality that "whites rule the world and things aint gonna get no better."  

Seeing this guy on tv talk a whole bunch of smack does nothing but make blacks look even worse.....what he needed to do was get his ass out in the community and then get his ass on tv with the results of his speeches.

He got a whole lotta whites (yourself included) saying "look even Bill Cosby says such and such about his own people."  

As if Bill Cosby is the spokesperson for all black people!!!   

WRONG!


----------



## Mousebaby

The majority of my street are good kind people.  We have a family of Asians as well as two black families living on our streetw.  I can say this though, as soon as the third black family moved into the rental property on our street, the police are here at their residence at least once a week!  Their children were terrorizing the children on this street by stealing their toys and punching them.  In my opinion, white, black and any other race, it all depends on how you were raised.  You tend to do what you were taught or brought up in.  Decent people come from decent people.  Doesn't matter what color you are.  Thats MHO!


----------



## mainman

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> The majority of my street are good kind people. We have a family of Asians as well as two black families living on our streetw. I can say this though, as soon as the third black family moved into the rental property on our street, the police are here at their residence at least once a week! Their children were terrorizing the children on this street by stealing their toys and punching them. In my opinion, white, black and any other race, it all depends on how you were raised. You tend to do what you were taught or brought up in. Decent people come from decent people. Doesn't matter what color you are. Thats MHO!


Have you taught your kids to punch back yet? And not be #####ed out?


----------



## vraiblonde

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Do you think they were preaching that when they were young?


Uh, they were LIVING it when they were young.  



> Don't get me wrong I agree with alot that is being said. I understand that its a cycle and will always be that way until we step up.


So step up and quit making excuses.


----------



## Ponytail

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> All I was saying is, regardless of your race, if you stay in a low income area where people are below the poverty line, there will be more crime.



No arguement there.  BUT, the crime is different across the racial board. The crime rates might be similar, but the type of crime committed differs greatly.

In Macon, the murder rate was higher in Macon, than in New York City. How much of that do you think was committed by white males/females?

Domestic Violence rates?  Wanna guess the differences between white male/female vs minority  male/female?


----------



## chernmax

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> The majority of my street are good kind people.  We have a family of Asians as well as two black families living on our streetw.  I can say this though, as soon as the third black family moved into the rental property on our street, the police are here at their residence at least once a week!  Their children were terrorizing the children on this street by stealing their toys and punching them.  In my opinion, white, black and any other race, it all depends on how you were raised.  You tend to do what you were taught or brought up in.  Decent people come from decent people.  Doesn't matter what color you are.  Thats MHO!



Wow, one more family and your neighborhood may graduate to drive-bys...


----------



## Qurious

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> The majority of my street are good kind people.  We have a family of Asians as well as two black families living on our streetw.  I can say this though, as soon as the third black family moved into the rental property on our street, the police are here at their residence at least once a week!  Their children were terrorizing the children on this street by stealing their toys and punching them.  In my opinion, white, black and any other race, it all depends on how you were raised.  You tend to do what you were taught or brought up in.  Decent people come from decent people.  Doesn't matter what color you are.  Thats MHO!


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Qurious said:
			
		

> The hell he doesn't!  Looking from the outside in its easy for him to speak against his people and acknowledge what they aren't doing.  If he actually took a tour, I could see the affect it would have on alot of people who need the encouragement to get out of the slave mentality that "whites rule the world and things aint gonna get no better."
> 
> Seeing this guy on tv talk a whole bunch of smack does nothing but make blacks look even worse.....what he needed to do was get his ass out in the community and then get his ass on tv with the results of his speeches.
> 
> He got a whole lotta whites (yourself included) saying "look even Bill Cosby says such and such about his own people."
> 
> As if Bill Cosby is the spokesperson for all black people!!!
> 
> WRONG!




  

Give me a break.


----------



## juggy4805

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Uh, they were LIVING it when they were young.
> 
> 
> So step up and quit making excuses.




I doubt when they were struggling they were thinking about, how to make the country better.


I have stepped up. I'm not making any excuses, There are lots of other things that need to be changed first before this problem can be adressed.


----------



## johnjrval424

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> This forum is ridiculous to me. I am a YBM. Why don't most of you just come out and be honest like Mel Gibson and say Blacks are the reason for all the problems in our community. If that is how you feel you are a racist. No better than a member of the KKK.
> 
> Why is this a race issue. It is a social class issue. Go to another part of the country that is mostly white and below the poverty line. You will see the same crimes there. No difference. You have poor people living in a close radius what do think will happen. Whites have the power in this country. I'm sure you will disagree but, who owns ALL of the major corporations. Whites. The USA is a capitilistic country. Money=Power. White collar crimes are by whites mostly and blue collar crimes are by blacks.
> 
> The statistics for the crime rate would be alot different if it was broken down by the type of crime commited.
> 
> The biggest crooks in this country are corporations and politicians



Are you smoking crack?  Who owns BET?  Whose wife just flew in a private jet to Michigan to deliver a Stradivarius violin for a museum opening?

Hmmm...does P. Diddy, or Sean John, or whatever the heck he is calling himself these days - own his own clothing line, perfume, record label, etc.?

Let's not forget Oprah!  Oh, yeah, and how about Russell Simmons?  Sheesh...I'm white and I can name at least 15 more black individuals who owns companies.  Give me a break.


----------



## juggy4805

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> Are you smoking crack?  Who owns BET?  Whose wife just flew in a private jet to Michigan to deliver a Stradivarius violin for a museum opening?
> 
> Hmmm...does P. Diddy, or Sean John, or whatever the heck he is calling himself these days - own his own clothing line, perfume, record label, etc.?
> 
> Let's not forget Oprah!  Oh, yeah, and how about Russell Simmons?  Sheesh...I'm white and I can name at least 15 more black individuals who owns companies.  Give me a break.




When I say a major corporation I'm not talking about this entertainment crap. Yes blacks are very wealthy in that regard but I'm talking about defense companies, pharmaceutical companies, companies of that nature. You say 15 more black individuals in this whole country. come on.


BTW Viacom owns BET.

Diddy owns all of that but he is just exploiting the community also by selling expensive clothes.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> When I say a major corporation I'm not talking about this entertainment crap. Yes blacks are very wealthy in that regard but I'm talking about defense companies, pharmaceutical companies, companies of that nature. You say 15 more black individuals in this whole country. come on.
> 
> 
> BTW Viacom owns BET.
> 
> Diddy owns all of that but he is just exploiting the community also by selling expensive clothes.



They do not have to buy his expensive clothes, and tell me why you think you do not see more blacks in the Defense companies and so on.


----------



## vraiblonde

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> There are lots of other things that need to be changed first before this problem can be adressed.


Like what?

Again, turn on MTV or BET and tell me what you see.  What message are Snoop and Flav sending to young blacks?  How about Al Sharpton, that media darling?  What is he telling young black people?

Garbage in, garbage out.

So what needs to happen is the garbage peddlers need to be shut down and exposed for the culture trashers they are.  But I don't see that happening any time soon because the second someone criticizes "black culture" (which pisses me off every time I hear someone say that), they get roundly slammed and called racist, bigot, Uncle Tom, whatever.


----------



## Booboo3604

Qurious said:
			
		

> The hell he doesn't!  Looking from the outside in its easy for him to speak against his people and acknowledge what they aren't doing.  If he actually took a tour, I could see the affect it would have on alot of people who need the encouragement to get out of the slave mentality that "whites rule the world and things aint gonna get no better."
> 
> Seeing this guy on tv talk a whole bunch of smack does nothing but make blacks look even worse.....what he needed to do was get his ass out in the community and then get his ass on tv with the results of his speeches.
> 
> He got a whole lotta whites (yourself included) saying "look even Bill Cosby says such and such about his own people."
> 
> As if Bill Cosby is the spokesperson for all black people!!!
> 
> WRONG!



Truth be told that the "black community" needs to instill that education is important.  I am young.  I took out student loans and achieved scholarships and went to school.  I have a masters degree.  Why should the government give any sort of assistance or priority to a minority when they have the same opportunity I did.  Some of my greatest friends in college were minorities and guess what, we were all there eating ramen noodles together being typical broke college students.  When you come out, you get a job.  Guess what? my minority friends that went to college on the same loans I did are now working jobs without the need for a handout.  Its a beautiful thing.  Go to school, get a job, not a difficult process.  As a parent, beat your kids A** if they arent in school and not doing well.  Why let them stay out until 11, 12 1 in the morning getting in trouble on a school night so later you can have their description as a suspect in a crime.  There are section 8 townhouses in my neighborhood and those delinquints play basketball until 5 am on a school night.  My boyfriend woke up to go to work and drove by them all still out there. 

So while you are on this "go Waldorf and its the white man's/government's fault" horse, the truth is that everyone is in charge of their own fate.  The government and the people who work hard should not have to support those that didnt take advantage of their opportunities.  There are minorities who have grown up in the straight hood, most dangerous parts of the country, but instead of hanging out on the corner, they studied.  What happened to them?  They ended up in Harvard or Princton.  Yeah they may have had loans after but they did it on their own.  Bill Cosby has every right to say what he is because HE DID IT ON HIS OWN.


----------



## johnjrval424

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> When I say a major corporation I'm not talking about this entertainment crap. Yes blacks are very wealthy in that regard but I'm talking about defense companies, pharmaceutical companies, companies of that nature. You say 15 more black individuals in this whole country. come on.
> 
> 
> BTW Viacom owns BET.
> 
> Diddy owns all of that but he is just exploiting the community also by selling expensive clothes.




I don't think "Diddy" or Oprah would appreciate you minimizing their achievements.  Entertainment crap?  Well, I have news for you - that "entertainment crap" has made Oprah the most wealthy, African-American female in the world.  It may be crap to you but to the business community, it spells "success."

Now, if you want to be specific and say "corporate America" then you may have a point, but only because I haven't taken the time to look up Forbes list of most wealthy people in America.

If you are single-handedly attempting to change the stereotypes that exist, then I commend you.  However, I think you are going to encounter some serious rebellion.


----------



## vraiblonde

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Diddy owns all of that but he is just *exploiting the community* also by selling expensive clothes.


DING DING DING DING!

FINALLY we have a winnah!  

Exploiting the community...FOR MONEY!!!

What a concept!  I would never have thought of that!


----------



## juggy4805

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> They do not have to buy his expensive clothes, and tell me why you think you do not see more blacks in the Defense companies and so on.



I didn't say they had to buy his clothes. 

Education isn't pushed into our brains from the start.

Alot of companies were started when blacks owned nothing. Companies have been passed down through generations to only family.


----------



## juggy4805

I wish there were more of me(ybm) reading this thread.


----------



## Ponytail

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I didn't say they had to buy his clothes.
> 
> Education isn't pushed into our brains from the start.
> 
> Alot of companies were started when blacks owned nothing. Companies have been passed down through generations to only family.




  Education wasn't pushed??  Were you not "forced" to attend school until at least the age of 16?


----------



## juggy4805

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Education wasn't pushed??  Were you not "forced" to attend school until at least the age of 16?



You maybe, but everybody in the community I grew up in was not.


----------



## donbarzini

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Alot of companies were started when blacks owned nothing. Companies have been passed down through generations to only family.



Oh! So, if I own a company I can't let my kids inherit it. I have to find someone in Watts or Bed-Stuy and give it to them when I die? That sounds just like Robert Johnson(Who SOLD B.E.T. to Viacom by the way) when he said that Abe Pollin should have sold him the Wizards(then the Bullets)because he was black. And yes he DID say exactly that. When Pollin was looking to divest either the Caps or Wizards Johnson said because he was a member of the black community Pollin should sell him the Bullets and keep the Caps for himself. He even made vague threats about going to court to "force" Pollin to do it. Why do you think Johnson wanted the basketball team and NOT the hockey team? Hmmmmmmmm? Perpetuating the stereotype there, or what?


----------



## flomaster

Virgis W. Colbert, executive vice president of worldwide operations for Milwaukee-based Miller Brewing Co. Black Man.  he is retired now but beer is big business in the corporate world.  Go ahead and shut down Miller and see what happens.


----------



## nomoney

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I wish there were more of me(ybm) reading this thread.


 
why?


----------



## SamSpade

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Companies have been passed down through generations to only family.


 
Yeah, being WHITE has *really* helped ME inherit that oil wealth.


----------



## flomaster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> You maybe, but everybody in the community I grew up in was not.


Where did you grow up that kids didn't have to go to school?


----------



## aps45819

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Education isn't pushed into our brains from the start.
> 
> Ding Ding DIng
> 
> A lot of companies were started when blacks owned nothing. Companies have been passed down through generations to only family.


 Name one? Almost every major corporation is OWNED by it's stockholders. There might be a Ford in the boardroom, but he don't Own the company.


----------



## juggy4805

donbarzini said:
			
		

> Oh! So, if I own a company I can't let my kids inherit it. I have to find someone in Watts or Bed-Stuy and give it to them when I die? That sounds just like Robert Johnson(Who SOLD B.E.T. to Viacom by the way) when he said that Abe Pollin should have sold him the Wizards(then the Bullets)because he was black. And yes he DID say exactly that. When Pollin was looking to divest either the Caps or Wizards Johnson said because he was a member of the black community Pollin should sell him the Bullets and keep the Caps for himself. He even made vague threats about going to court to "force" Pollin to do it. Why do you think Johnson wanted the basketball team and NOT the hockey team? Hmmmmmmmm? Perpetuating the stereotype there, or what?




 I didn't say they have to. I was just saying that blacks have a disadvantage because of that.


----------



## Ponytail

Juggy, since you asked, here's a good example of drug crime in Macon Georgia.

Two counties, Bibb and Houston (House-ton), 1995. rates are per 100,000

 Bibb    
Total Arrests  63
Population     157,807 
Total Rate     39.92 

Black Total Arrests   55
Black Population       70,634 
Black Arrest Rate      77.87 

White Total Arrests   8 
White Population       85,800
White Arrest Rate      9.32   

 Houston
Total Arrests  37
Population     96,500
Total Rate     38.34

Black Total Arrests   30
Black Population       23,015
Black Arrest Rate      130.35

White Total Arrests   7
White Population       71,593
White Arrest Rate      9.78 

Ref:http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=5240&wtm_view=Ocsales_GAocs.htm&wtm_format=print


----------



## Katie

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> You maybe, but everybody in the community I grew up in was not.



Ok that sounds more like a issue with the home environment, not with the government or corporation owners.


----------



## juggy4805

flomaster said:
			
		

> Virgis W. Colbert, executive vice president of worldwide operations for Milwaukee-based Miller Brewing Co. Black Man.  he is retired now but beer is big business in the corporate world.  Go ahead and shut down Miller and see what happens.




Exucutive VP is not the major stockholder.


----------



## aps45819

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I wish there were more of me(ybm) reading this thread.


So do I. You're an articulate young man, familiar enough with technology to converse here.


----------



## juggy4805

flomaster said:
			
		

> Where did you grow up that kids didn't have to go to school?




The parents didn't push education.


----------



## mainman

flomaster said:
			
		

> Where did you grow up that kids didn't have to go to school?


Wake up dude, half the kids where I grew up were regularly skipping and not going. Do you think anyone did anything about it?  

Oh and that would be *PG *representin...


----------



## aps45819

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Exucutive VP is not the major stockholder.


 read a company prospectus and see just what kind of compensation an Executive VP gets. A lot of it is stock options that are used instead of cash for tax purposes


----------



## Qurious

Booboo3604 said:
			
		

> Truth be told that the "black community" needs to instill that education is important.  *I am young*.


 *R u young and black or a minority?  If not, you have no idea what blacks go through when it comes to going to school/college *



> I took out student loans and achieved scholarships and went to school.  I have a masters degree.  Why should the government give any sort of assistance or priority to a minority when *they have the same opportunity I did.*


 *If minorities/blacks had the same oppurtunity that you did, there wouldn't be a need for HBCU.  They were created for a reason.  It is a proven fact that minorities do not get the same proper education that whites do....*




> So while you are on this "go Waldorf and its the white man's/government's fault" horse, the truth is that everyone is in charge of their own fate.


 *Did you read the thread, is that what you got from all my replies??  Its the white man and gov'ts fault?? Thats sad.   I said nothing like that. *


----------



## flomaster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I didn't say they had to buy his clothes.
> 
> Education isn't pushed into our brains from the start.
> 
> Alot of companies were started when blacks owned nothing. Companies have been passed down through generations to only family.



That's got to be the most DEE DEE DEE thing I have ever F'n read!!!!!!  So what you are saying is that a Black person cannot create his own major company because White folks had it all when Blacks had nothing?  

Our country has opportunities for education like no other on the planet.  If you want to invent the next Chrysler product.  Ralph Gilles is the designer of the 300M.  Holy crap, a black guy given an opportunity by the white guy.

I am beyond words with the ignorance of that statement.


----------



## Sharon

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> When I say a major corporation I'm not talking about this entertainment crap. Yes blacks are very wealthy in that regard but I'm talking about defense companies, pharmaceutical companies, companies of that nature. You say 15 more black individuals in this whole country. come on.



Here you've got one of the most powerful resources at your fingertips and you want someone else to name the names.   

I found this list in a matter of seconds.
*100+ Most Influential Black Americans* (2003)
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1077/is_7_58/ai_100544492
Just to list a few...

KENNETH CHENAULT
CEO
American Express Corp.

MARIAN WRIGHT EDELMAN
President
Children's Defense Fund

WILLIE GARY
Attorney and Founder of MTBC
TV Network

PAMELA THOMAS GRAHAM
President & CEO
CNBC


E. STANLEY O'NEAL
CEO
Merrill Lynch & Co.

RODERICK PAIGE
U.S. Secretary of Education

RICHARD PARSONS
CEO
AOL-Time Warner, Inc.

FRANKLIN D. RAINES
Chairman and CEO
Fannie Mae Corporation

RUSSELL SIMMONS
CEO
Rush Communications



> Education isn't pushed into our brains from the start.


  There's the list, educate yourself.  Tell all of your friends to find new role models.


----------



## flomaster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> The parents didn't push education.



That's not what I asked.


----------



## Ponytail

mainman said:
			
		

> Wake up dude, half the kids where I grew up were regularly skipping and not going. Do you think anyone did anything about it?
> 
> Oh and that would be *PG *representin...



The opportunity was there.  how is that anyone elses fault?  Those are the types of people that wind up "stuck" in the system, and some how it's everyone elses fault?


----------



## vraiblonde

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I was just saying that blacks have a disadvantage because of that.


Juggy, I come from nothing.  No-thing.  Zip.  Zilch.  Zero.  Nada.

I started my company from scratch, with two young children who depended on me to feed and house them, no less.

And I know several others just like me who aren't the smartest person in the world, nor do they have family money.  In fact, some didn't even have family to speak of, unless you count their absent dad and their drunken mother.  But they managed to make a life for themselves.

So don't make this a black/white opportunities thing.  I'll compare my upbringing against ANY gangbanger, any day.  It's all about choices and what you want out of life.


----------



## queencity28

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Horse####.  The ones taking food and water were called survivors.  The ones taking sneakers and TV sets were called, appropriately, looters.
> 
> Turn on MTV or BET.  Take a look at how blacks portray _themselves_ in the media.
> 
> Now you can get off your high horse.



I have no high horse.  I just don't live a life full of biased ignorant views.  I see you all have no problem expressing these things on a forum.  Take your views and speak them in front of those in which you are referring to.  Bet the words wouldn't come out so easily then.  I bet you are one of those people that say, yeah, I have A black friend.  Glad I got out of that redneck infested dead-end region while I had a chance.  God forbid my children should share the same classroom with your children who will obviously end up sharing the same small-minded uneducated views as you.


----------



## Ponytail

Racial Differences in crime rates as noted from the Bureau of Justice...
http://www.ojp.usdoj.gov/bjs/homicide/race.htm

No racial offense meant here, but I'll live, work and raise my family in a predominantly white area as long as I have the choice.


----------



## Qurious

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Juggy, I come from nothing.  No-thing.  Zip.  Zilch.  Zero.  Nada.
> 
> I started my company from scratch, with two young children who depended on me to feed and house them, no less.
> 
> And I know several others just like me who aren't the smartest person in the world, nor do they have family money.  In fact, some didn't even have family to speak of, unless you count their absent dad and their drunken mother.  But they managed to make a life for themselves.
> 
> So don't make this a black/white opportunities thing.  I'll compare my upbringing against ANY gangbanger, any day.  It's all about choices and what you want out of life.



so let me get this straight....

U beleive minorities have equal oppurtunities as whites they just dont take advantage of it?


----------



## mainman

Ponytail said:
			
		

> The opportunity was there. how is that anyone elses fault? Those are the types of people that wind up "stuck" in the system, and some how it's everyone elses fault?


That is not what I said, I know the "opportunity" was there and I use the term opportunity lightly... Very hard to study and learn in that atmosphere... It was always joke time...


----------



## vraiblonde

queencity28 said:
			
		

> I bet you are one of those people that say, yeah, I have A black friend.  Glad I got out of that redneck infested dead-end region while I had a chance.  God forbid my children should share the same classroom with your children who will obviously end up sharing the same small-minded uneducated views as you.


OMG!  

Lesson for the day:

When you assume, you make an ass out of u and....well, okay, just u.


----------



## Ponytail

queencity28 said:
			
		

> I have no high horse.  I just don't live a life full of biased ignorant views.  I see you all have no problem expressing these things on a forum.  Take your views and speak them in front of those in which you are referring to.  Bet the words wouldn't come out so easily then.  I bet you are one of those people that say, yeah, I have A black friend.  Glad I got out of that redneck infested dead-end region while I had a chance.  God forbid my children should share the same classroom with your children who will obviously end up sharing the same small-minded uneducated views as you.



And what, wind up ostresized like Bill Cosby did?  Or more likely, shot at.  And yea, I do have black friends.  They're educated, employed, out of the "system", and guess what...they're struggling to keep their families away from what they grew up with too...just like *gasp*, white america.


----------



## donbarzini

Qurious said:
			
		

> so let me get this straight....
> 
> U beleive minorities have equal oppurtunities as whites they just dont take advantage of it?




No, they have BETTER opportunities now. UNCF, Affirmative action....


----------



## juggy4805

flomaster said:
			
		

> That's got to be the most DEE DEE DEE thing I have ever F'n read!!!!!!  So what you are saying is that a Black person cannot create his own major company because White folks had it all when Blacks had nothing?
> 
> Our country has opportunities for education like no other on the planet.  If you want to invent the next Chrysler product.  Ralph Gilles is the designer of the 300M.  Holy crap, a black guy given an opportunity by the white guy.
> 
> I am beyond words with the ignorance of that statement.



You cannot say that the ratio of whites to blacks that own companies are the same.


----------



## Booboo3604

Qurious said:
			
		

> *R u young and black or a minority?  If not, you have no idea what blacks go through when it comes to going to school/college *
> 
> So you arent entitled to the free education through high school?  You cant apply for student loans?  You cant study and graduate at the top of your class?  You cant use your time volunteering and for extracurriculars instead of hanging out at the mall or getting into trouble?
> 
> What I am saying applies to whites to.  Its your own fault if you are a loser in life and no one else should have to pay your way.  The opportunities are there, you just have to take them.  Somehow all the minorities that were in school with me were able to figure it out so why cant those that are turning into delinquents?


----------



## juggy4805

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Juggy, I come from nothing.  No-thing.  Zip.  Zilch.  Zero.  Nada.
> 
> I started my company from scratch, with two young children who depended on me to feed and house them, no less.
> 
> And I know several others just like me who aren't the smartest person in the world, nor do they have family money.  In fact, some didn't even have family to speak of, unless you count their absent dad and their drunken mother.  But they managed to make a life for themselves.
> 
> So don't make this a black/white opportunities thing.  I'll compare my upbringing against ANY gangbanger, any day.  It's all about choices and what you want out of life.




I agree with what you saying.


----------



## Ponytail

mainman said:
			
		

> That is not what I said, I know the "opportunity" was there and I use the term opportunity lightly... Very hard to study and learn in that atmosphere... It was always joke time...



Ah.  Well, without that joke time, we wouldn't be enjoying your daily witty remarks on SOMD, so for that, I am grateful.   

I guess I missed your real message completely.    sorry man.


----------



## Speedy70

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> You cannot say that the ratio of whites to blacks that own companies are the same.




What do you think is the reason for that?  I know for a fact that there are principals in PG county who have said the black males won't learn and/or read so the teachers have to find another way to *help* them.  

I say it's laziness.  Why learn it when someone will do it for you?  

If they don't get a good education, then they will not own a company some day (more than likely).  They have to get off of their arse and learn, just like everyone else (whether they're purple, green, white, red, etc).

p.s.  I haven't read this whole thread.


----------



## juggy4805

I appreciate the comments made. Regardless of what is said no ones opinion on this subject will be changed. We can talk all day about who's fault it is but we will go back to our nice homes and cars and the cycle will continue.


----------



## Qurious

Booboo3604 said:
			
		

> Qurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R u young and black or a minority?  If not, you have no idea what blacks go through when it comes to going to school/college *
> 
> So you arent entitled to the free education through high school?  You cant apply for student loans?  You cant study and graduate at the top of your class?  You cant use your time volunteering and for extracurriculars instead of hanging out at the mall or getting into trouble?
> 
> What I am saying applies to whites to.  Its your own fault if you are a loser in life and no one else should have to pay your way.  The opportunities are there, you just have to take them.  Somehow all the minorities that were in school with me were able to figure it out so why cant those that are turning into delinquents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High school education is also bias.  Just go to a high school in VA vs. one in SE DC.  You act as if its a walk in the park for minorities when it comes to education and its not.  It also has a lot to do with the way they are raised and where they were raised.  Your not gonna have all these Akeelah & the Bee inspired kids....why?  Because the schools are failing these kids and so are the parents.  As if they dont have enough pressure with the community they live in....
> 
> Just because one minority can do it doesn't mean all of them can....
Click to expand...


----------



## chernmax

Sharon said:
			
		

> Here you've got one of the most powerful resources at your fingertips and you want someone else to name the names.
> 
> I found this list in a matter of seconds.
> *100+ Most Influential Black Americans* (2003)
> http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1077/is_7_58/ai_100544492
> Just to list a few...
> 
> KENNETH CHENAULT
> CEO
> American Express Corp.
> 
> MARIAN WRIGHT EDELMAN
> President
> Children's Defense Fund
> 
> WILLIE GARY
> Attorney and Founder of MTBC
> TV Network
> 
> PAMELA THOMAS GRAHAM
> President & CEO
> CNBC
> 
> 
> E. STANLEY O'NEAL
> CEO
> Merrill Lynch & Co.
> 
> RODERICK PAIGE
> U.S. Secretary of Education
> 
> RICHARD PARSONS
> CEO
> AOL-Time Warner, Inc.
> 
> FRANKLIN D. RAINES
> Chairman and CEO
> Fannie Mae Corporation
> 
> RUSSELL SIMMONS
> CEO
> Rush Communications
> 
> There's the list, educate yourself.  Tell all of your friends to find new role models.



What about OJ??? J/K


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> U beleive minorities have equal oppurtunities as whites they just dont take advantage of it?


I'll go you one better:

I think blacks are _actively discouraged_ from taking advantage of opportunities.

They are told repeatedly that the system needs to be dumbed down in order for them to compete against whites.  What are they supposed to make of that?

They are told repeatedly that they need special compensations, in the form of welfare, affirmative action, race-exclusive programs, etc, etc, etc.  BEAUTY PAGEANTS, for god's sake!

The most recent bit of racism involves showing ID when you vote.  Liberal nutties cried "RACISM" so fast it made my head spin.  With the obvious insinuation that blacks don't have identification - no driver's license, no passport, not even a birth certificate.  We both realistically know this is bull####, but it didn't stop the slavemasters from peddling it, nor did it stop the "black community" from using it as an excuse and a rallying cry.

Where do you think terms like "Uncle Tom" and "Oreo" come from?  And what do you think they mean?


----------



## queencity28

Ponytail said:
			
		

> And what, wind up ostresized like Bill Cosby did?  Or more likely, shot at.  And yea, I do have black friends.  They're educated, employed, out of the "system", and guess what...they're struggling to keep their families away from what they grew up with too...just like *gasp*, white america.



Congratulations, so do I.  My husband and my children.  There is a reason that this forum exists.  It is so close-minded people with close-minded views can express themselves without fear of what would happen if they said these things, say, in front of a room of educated black people.  Walk one day in the shoes of a minority in this country...black, asian, hispanic, indian.  Feel the energy that some ignorant people give with their stares.  No what it is like to be stopped coming home from the grocery store to have your car searched, including your kids and your wife that are in the car and talked down to like you are less than a man because a crime just happened and you fit the description of a young black man between 5'5 and 6'3.  Go to Peebles to buy Christmas gifts and be totatlly ignored by a salesperson because you are not worthy of their time.  Then you would feel my frustration.  Until you feel it, see it without your priveleged shades on, you will never know.  There are people in this world of all shades who strive to provide for their families and want the same things Mr. Joe White wants in life.  Yet there are brick walls that you would never believe.  Not every minority receives a government check.  I'm sure if you walk into Social Services right now you will see for yourself that poverty is colorful and it includes whites as well.  Check out the sex offender registry for St. Mary's county.  Make your own statistics then.  Crime is more reported in the low income areas because it is expected.  You don't think any of that is going on in Town Creek or Breton Bay?  None of your kids have smoked a joint, shoplifted, got into a fight?  Of course, if they did, it would be brushed off because "kids will be kids".  Any other race, they would be considered "little thugs".  Get real.  Expand your narrow minds.


----------



## Qurious

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'll go you one better:
> 
> I think blacks are _actively discouraged_ from taking advantage of opportunities.
> 
> *They are told repeatedly that the system needs to be dumbed down in order for them to compete against whites.  *


 can u give me an example?


----------



## Ponytail

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> You cannot say that the ratio of whites to blacks that own companies are the same.



And you can not tell me that the ratio of those STRIVING to own their own companies are the same among whites to blacks.  Knowing 6 people off the top of my head that I can call GOOD friends or family that have started their companies from nothing KNOW that it is FAR easier for a minority to start a company from nothing, that it is for a white person.  There are grants, specialized loans, aid in the forms of consultants that are in FAR more abundance for minorities than for whites.  And I can also tell you that of those 6 people that I know that started their own company, only one has any education beyond high school.  And one of those with a high school education turned a $40,000 nest egg at the age of 42 years, money that he saved while living with his mother for the day he gets married, into a 12 million dollar company in 10 years.  He has NEVER owned a credit card and never financed a vehicle.

You have to want to do it, and you have to make an effort and be willing to work your azz off.


----------



## chernmax

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I appreciate the comments made. Regardless of what is said no ones opinion on this subject will be changed. We can talk all day about who's fault it is but we will go back to our nice homes and cars and the cycle will continue.



And who's problem is that cycle???


----------



## Booboo3604

Qurious said:
			
		

> Booboo3604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High school education is also bias.  Just go to a high school in VA vs. one in SE DC.  You act as if its a walk in the park for minorities when it comes to education and its not.  It also has a lot to do with the way they are raised and where they were raised.  Your not gonna have all these Akeelah & the Bee inspired kids....why?  Because the schools are failing these kids and so are the parents.  As if they dont have enough pressure with the community they live in....
> 
> Just because one minority can do it doesn't mean all of them can....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well cutting the social programs that support failure seems to be the way to go then.  As usual, there is always a reason as to why these minorties can't succeed.  If its not the HS, its the college admissions being racists.  Excuse after excuse after excuse.  Survival of the fitest will weed out the problems.  If you cant survive and you try and come steal from me or harm me on my property, I'll shoot you.  Those who can survive whether white, black, hispanic, will and those who can't, won't.  Because right now as a society we are ENABLING FAILURE!
Click to expand...


----------



## vraiblonde

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> We can talk all day about who's fault it is but we will go back to our nice homes and cars and the cycle will continue.


I work hard for my nice home and car.  It's not my fault if others don't want to work as well.   Nor am I interested in giving them some of what I've got so they can continue to sit around on their lazy good-for-nothing asses.

I do my part by voting against the slavemasters.


----------



## Speedy70

queencity28 said:
			
		

> Go to Peebles to buy Christmas gifts and be totatlly ignored by a salesperson because you are not worthy of their time.  Then you would feel my frustration.



Funny you mention that, I know white people that have been completely ignored when stepping into say a McDonald's in Prince George's Co.  This person will be the only white person in the establishment and be completely ignored.  Nobody will take their order.  It's happened several times to my Dad. :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> can u give me an example?


I already gave you dozens of examples in previous posts in this thread.  I have no reason to believe, should I repeat them, that this time you'll pay attention.


----------



## Qurious

queencity28 said:
			
		

> Congratulations, so do I.  My husband and my children.  There is a reason that this forum exists.  It is so close-minded people with close-minded views can express themselves without fear of what would happen if they said these things, say, in front of a room of educated black people.  Walk one day in the shoes of a minority in this country...black, asian, hispanic, indian.  Feel the energy that some ignorant people give with their stares.  No what it is like to be stopped coming home from the grocery store to have your car searched, including your kids and your wife that are in the car and talked down to like you are less than a man because a crime just happened and you fit the description of a young black man between 5'5 and 6'3.  Go to Peebles to buy Christmas gifts and be totatlly ignored by a salesperson because you are not worthy of their time.  Then you would feel my frustration.  Until you feel it, see it without your priveleged shades on, you will never know.  There are people in this world of all shades who strive to provide for their families and want the same things Mr. Joe White wants in life.  Yet there are brick walls that you would never believe.  Not every minority receives a government check.  I'm sure if you walk into Social Services right now you will see for yourself that poverty is colorful and it includes whites as well.  Check out the sex offender registry for St. Mary's county.  Make your own statistics then.  Crime is more reported in the low income areas because it is expected.  You don't think any of that is going on in Town Creek or Breton Bay?  None of your kids have smoked a joint, shoplifted, got into a fight?  Of course, if they did, it would be brushed off because "kids will be kids".  Any other race, they would be considered "little thugs".  Get real.  Expand your narrow minds.



TABERNACLE!!!


----------



## Qurious

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I already gave you dozens of examples in previous posts in this thread.  I have no reason to believe, should I repeat them, that this time you'll pay attention.



i wouldn't be asking if i didnt really want to know....

u said they are being told the system needs to be dumbed down...I wanted an example of how they are being told...in what ways??

Its okay if u dont know the answer.


----------



## vraiblonde

Booboo3604 said:
			
		

> Because right now as a society we are ENABLING FAILURE!


That was beautiful    I'm giving you green karma for that.


----------



## mainman

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Funny you mention that, I know white people that have been completely ignored when stepping into say a McDonald's in Prince George's Co. This person will be the only white person in the establishment and be completely ignored. Nobody will take their order. It's happened several times to my Dad. :shrug:


I was in the foot locker here on 235 a short while back, and finally had to sweat the referee for help... I can only assume white dudes don't buy shoes there very often...:shrug:


----------



## Qurious

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Funny you mention that, I know white people that have been completely ignored when stepping into say a McDonald's in Prince George's Co.  This person will be the only white person in the establishment and be completely ignored.  Nobody will take their order.  It's happened several times to my Dad. :shrug:


  OH GOSH NO!!!


----------



## Booboo3604

queencity28 said:
			
		

> No what it is like to be stopped coming home from the grocery store to have your car searched, including your kids and your wife that are in the car and talked down to like you are less than a man because a crime just happened and you fit the description of a young black man between 5'5 and 6'3.  .



And you should take that feeling back to the black community and try to get the ones who are committing these critmes to straighten up.  Don't you think there would be a lot less misidentification if there weren't 6000 suspects all being described as that.  Misidentification is going to happen when looking for that many people all fitting that description.  If all the crimes in the area were being committed by white female, brown hair, between 5-2 and 5-11.  Guess what I would probably be in your position as well.  This sounds like an internal issue.


----------



## Speedy70

Qurious said:
			
		

> OH GOSH NO!!!



So why do you find this funny?


----------



## Qurious

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> yet you expect someone to have sympathy for a black man in Peebles



no i dont expect a people to have sympathy for a race that has been dealing with the same issues for hundreds of years


----------



## juggy4805

chernmax said:
			
		

> And who's problem is that cycle???




It is everyones problem if YOU all continue to complain about it.


----------



## Speedy70

mainman said:
			
		

> I was in the foot locker here on 235 a short while back, and finally had to sweat the referee for help... I can only assume white dudes don't buy shoes there very often...:shrug:



The same thing happened to me a few years ago at the St. Charles Towne Center Foot Locker.  I ended up walking out.


----------



## aps45819

queencity28 said:
			
		

> No what it is like to be stopped coming home from the grocery store to have your car searched, including your kids and your wife that are in the car and talked down to like you are less than a man because a crime just happened and you fit the description of a young black man between 5'5 and 6'3.


 Maybe if fewer YBMs were commiting crimes this would be less of a problem.


----------



## chernmax

queencity28 said:
			
		

> Congratulations, so do I.  My husband and my children.  There is a reason that this forum exists.  It is so close-minded people with close-minded views can express themselves without fear of what would happen if they said these things, say, in front of a room of educated black people.  Walk one day in the shoes of a minority in this country...black, asian, hispanic, indian.  Feel the energy that some ignorant people give with their stares.  No what it is like to be stopped coming home from the grocery store to have your car searched, including your kids and your wife that are in the car and talked down to like you are less than a man because a crime just happened and you fit the description of a young black man between 5'5 and 6'3.  Go to Peebles to buy Christmas gifts and be totatlly ignored by a salesperson because you are not worthy of their time.  Then you would feel my frustration.  Until you feel it, see it without your priveleged shades on, you will never know.  There are people in this world of all shades who strive to provide for their families and want the same things Mr. Joe White wants in life.  Yet there are brick walls that you would never believe.  Not every minority receives a government check.  I'm sure if you walk into Social Services right now you will see for yourself that poverty is colorful and it includes whites as well.  Check out the sex offender registry for St. Mary's county.  Make your own statistics then.  Crime is more reported in the low income areas because it is expected.  You don't think any of that is going on in Town Creek or Breton Bay?  None of your kids have smoked a joint, shoplifted, got into a fight?  Of course, if they did, it would be brushed off because "kids will be kids".  Any other race, they would be considered "little thugs".  Get real.  Expand your narrow minds.



If my kid got involved in some of the activities you described, it would take the next year for my kids a$$ to heal.  Most kids in poverty areas never get a visit by their Baby-Daddy (foot patrol), and with mommy working you have almost zero to no parenting so the streets become your new best friend and family.  When you live in, around, or hang with sh!t you pretty much sealed your fate, unless of course you have the ability to take some personal responsibility and break your own cycle...


----------



## Speedy70

Qurious said:
			
		

> no i dont expect a people to have sympathy for a race that has been dealing with the same issues for hundreds of years




You're the narrow-minded one here.  You and I had nothing to do with what happened years ago.  It's up to the people today to make a difference.


----------



## Lugnut

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> We can talk all day about who's fault it is but we will go back to our nice homes and cars and the cycle will continue.




We? Speak for yourself bud. 

When I get home I have homework to do and books/articles to read to stay current in my profession.


----------



## juggy4805

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> You're the narrow-minded one here.  You and I had nothing to do with what happened years ago.  It's up to the people today to make a difference.




We have nothing to do with what happened then but the menatality has been passed down to you and me.


----------



## Qurious

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> You and I had nothing to do with what happened years ago.




"HOUSTON, WE FOUND THE PROBLEM!!!"


----------



## Qurious

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson, the front men to your Victimization have only been around a few decades not hundres of years



i do not support either.

Try again.


----------



## Speedy70

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> We have nothing to do with what happened then but the menatality has been passed down to you and me.




Like I said, it's up to the generations today to make a difference.  Just because it happened to someone's great great granddaddy years ago, doesn't mean it's OK to do it to my Father now.  That works both ways.


----------



## juggy4805

Lugnut said:
			
		

> We? Speak for yourself bud.
> 
> When I get home I have homework to do and books/articles to read to stay current in my profession.




True.



The problems that everyone are talking about will still be there. Thats all I'm saying.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hey can we all stop this thread till tomorrow Im about to go home and I dont want to have to read like 25 pages or more to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## chernmax

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> It is everyones problem if YOU all continue to complain about it.



Why should it be my problem, I can complain all i damn will about it!!! I had zero role in whatever you think is keeping the black man down...

I left the streets, served my country, used opportunities through the military to educate myself, retired, now I work for the government as a civilian employee.  No special passes here, the road I took was hard, the easy way would have been to do nothing, live the thug life and blame everybody else on why I am viewed as a fukup...


----------



## Speedy70

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Funny you mention that, I know white people that have been completely ignored when stepping into say a McDonald's in Prince George's Co.  This person will be the only white person in the establishment and be completely ignored.  Nobody will take their order.  It's happened several times to my Dad. :shrug:



 What the hells happenin... 11-14-2006 01:26 PM you'sa goddamn lie!! ROFLMAO 

Thank you for your wisdom. What language is it that you speak?


----------



## Speedy70

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> Hey can we all stop this thread till tomorrow Im about to go home and I dont want to have to read like 25 pages or more to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## mike44md

Lets see, , , 

Million Man African American March, funded by the Fed Govt

What happened to the Million man white march?


United Negro Fund, Funded by Fed Govt

What happened to the white people fund?


Growing up a poor whitie in SE DC, I got to see all of what life has to offer, even back in the early 70's being white and leaving my yard meant for the most part someone would jump me and take my 10.00 converse tennis shoes. Today, people shoot for a pair of 200.00 Jordans. Things that happened back then are still happening today, the only difference is that the stakes are higher. I read somewhere on the thread where they said move away, where ya going to move? If you go down south to FL, you deal with the hispanics doing the same thing. I dont think there is or will ever be an answer to the issue's which face this country, but one thing for damn sure, you better buy a gun!


----------



## chernmax

mike44md said:
			
		

> Lets see, , ,
> 
> Million Man African American March, funded by the Fed Govt
> 
> What happened to the Million man white march?
> 
> 
> United Negro Fund, Funded by Fed Govt
> 
> What happened to the white people fund?
> 
> 
> Growing up a poor whitie in SE DC, I got to see all of what life has to offer, even back in the early 70's being white and leaving my yard meant for the most part someone would jump me and take my 10.00 converse tennis shoes. Today, people shoot for a pair of 200.00 Jordans. Things that happened back then are still happening today, the only difference is that the stakes are higher. I read somewhere on the thread where they said move away, where ya going to move? If you go down south to FL, you deal with the hispanics doing the same thing. I dont think there is or will ever be an answer to the issue's which face this country, but one thing for damn sure, you better buy a gun!



Proud multiply gun owner...


----------



## vraiblonde

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> We have nothing to do with what happened then but the menatality has been passed down to you and me.


Not to me, it hasn't.

The difference is attitude.  On Sunday I had a young black hairdresser completely butch my cut.  It never occurred to me that she might have done it out of some hatred for white people - I just assumed she sucked at doing hair.

But the MSM is rife with stories of black people who got substandard service from a white person, and automatically assumed it was because of racism.  Chris Rock's mother is a recent high-profile example.


----------



## flomaster

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> You cannot say that the ratio of whites to blacks that own companies are the same.



I never said anything about ratios.  My point is, that you can make it as a minority in this world if you really want it.  You can sit on your a$$ too and collect welfare too.  Totally up to the individual no matter what race. My daughter graduated from Thomas Stone and there was a very bright boy who won a full ride to Harvard University and every other award the stinking school could give him.  he was black.  I should have kicked his a$$ for making everyone else in the school look so stupid.   

He took full advantage of what was given to him and he ran with it. No excuses, no special treatment.  He was just a good kid who did what was right.  He didn't let his skin color keep him from getting it all.


----------



## Booboo3604

chernmax said:
			
		

> Why should it be my problem, I can complain all i damn will about it!!! I had zero role in whatever you think is keeping the black man down...
> 
> I left the streets, served my country, used opportunities through the military to educate myself, retired, now I work for the government as a civilian employee.  No special passes here, the road I took was hard, the easy way would have been to do nothing, live the thug life and blame everybody else on why I am viewed as a fukup...



  Prime example!


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Chris Rock's mother is a recent high-profile example.



What ever happened with that?


----------



## juggy4805

chernmax said:
			
		

> Why should it be my problem, I can complain all i damn will about it!!! I had zero role in whatever you think is keeping the black man down...
> 
> I left the streets, served my country, used opportunities through the military to educate myself, retired, now I work for the government as a civilian employee.  No special passes here, the road I took was hard, the easy way would have been to do nothing, live the thug life and blame everybody else on why I am viewed as a fukup...



Ok calm down. I'm not taking any of your accomplishments away from you. I respect what you did. If we are all Americans it is all of our problem.


----------



## mAlice

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Ok calm down. I'm not taking any of your accomplishments away from you. I respect what you did. If we are all Americans it is all of our problem.




Then you need to start talkin' to your bro's about how to behave in polite society.


----------



## flomaster

queencity28 said:
			
		

> Congratulations, so do I.  My husband and my children.  There is a reason that this forum exists.  It is so close-minded people with close-minded views can express themselves without fear of what would happen if they said these things, say, in front of a room of educated black people.  Walk one day in the shoes of a minority in this country...black, asian, hispanic, indian.  Feel the energy that some ignorant people give with their stares.  No what it is like to be stopped coming home from the grocery store to have your car searched, including your kids and your wife that are in the car and talked down to like you are less than a man because a crime just happened and you fit the description of a young black man between 5'5 and 6'3.  Go to Peebles to buy Christmas gifts and be totatlly ignored by a salesperson because you are not worthy of their time.  Then you would feel my frustration.  Until you feel it, see it without your priveleged shades on, you will never know.  There are people in this world of all shades who strive to provide for their families and want the same things Mr. Joe White wants in life.  Yet there are brick walls that you would never believe.  Not every minority receives a government check.  I'm sure if you walk into Social Services right now you will see for yourself that poverty is colorful and it includes whites as well.  Check out the sex offender registry for St. Mary's county.  Make your own statistics then.  Crime is more reported in the low income areas because it is expected.  You don't think any of that is going on in Town Creek or Breton Bay?  None of your kids have smoked a joint, shoplifted, got into a fight?  Of course, if they did, it would be brushed off because "kids will be kids".  Any other race, they would be considered "little thugs".  Get real.  Expand your narrow minds.



Speak for yourself.  I am a hispanic male with a first name that screams minority. If someone doesn't give me what I need then I go after it.  I don't let stares or bad service keep me and my family from our needs. I know that kind of ignorance exisits but I don't use it as a crutch and tell people "You should walk in my shoes" because that is you giving into a soceity and treatment that you have allowed yourself to be a part of.

Oh and by the way I am married to a white woman too!


----------



## aps45819

RoseRed said:
			
		

> What ever happened with that?





> Rock, who is from Georgetown, said she and her 21-year-old daughter were the only blacks at the chain's Murrells Inlet restaurant in April. She said when she asked the manager about the delay she was told they could have a free meal.
> 
> "He never called over the waitresses and asked, 'Why did these people sit here for a half hour without service?' " she said. "The only thing he said was we could have a free meal and neither of us wanted to eat."



Why the hell were they there?


----------



## Sharon

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> If we are all Americans it is all of our problem.



How about everyone taking responsibility for the making of their own problems instead of making excuses and passing the blame onto other people.


----------



## vraiblonde

flomaster said:
			
		

> He took full advantage of what was given to him and he ran with it. No excuses, no special treatment.  He was just a good kid who did what was right.  He didn't let his skin color keep him from getting it all.


A great example  

Another one is my son's best friend, a young black man who comes from good people but zero money, and won a partial scholarship to UVA, then got the rest of his college money by going ROTC.  He is now a college graduate, serving his first year as a Navy officer, with a brilliant future ahead of him.  24 years old and just bought his own house.

He graduated from Great Mills and could have had a very different life right now, had he not made the choices he did.


----------



## aps45819

flomaster said:
			
		

> Oh and by the way I am married to a white woman too!


 Been there, done that, got the t-shirt

she got the house


----------



## Qurious

elaine said:
			
		

> Then you need to start talkin' to your *bro's * about how to behave in polite society.


 u mise well throw a sheet on your head after that comment...


----------



## Qurious

flomaster said:
			
		

> Oh and by the way I am married to a white woman too!


----------



## rdkarob

Qurious said:
			
		

> u mise well throw a sheet on your head after that comment...




She can have mine


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> u mise well throw a sheet on your head after that comment...


Maybe she can use yours.


----------



## Qurious

rdkarob said:
			
		

> She can have mine



"and the land of the freeeeeee."


----------



## mAlice

Qurious said:
			
		

> u mise well throw a sheet on your head after that comment...




Why?  Because I don't like having to stop for a gaggle of rough looking kids blocking my home?  Or because I don't like being ignored by blacks when I go into McDonalds, because I'm not black?  Or any number of similiar examples.  KMA with your white sheet comment.  You act like blacks aren't racists.


----------



## Qurious

elaine said:
			
		

> Why?  Because I don't like having to stop for a gaggle of rough looking kids blocking my home?  Or because I don't like being ignored by blacks when I go into McDonalds, because I'm not black?  Or any number of similiar examples.  KMA with your white sheet comment.  You act like blacks aren't racists.



when you have to overemphasize someones ethnic background to make a point (if there was even one being made) it makes you ignorant.

u aint slick trick!


----------



## chernmax

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Ok calm down. I'm not taking any of your accomplishments away from you. I respect what you did. If we are all Americans it is all of our problem.



Yes it is a problem for all Americans and the only reason why is because it's easier for a person to point a finger and say you're the problem vice looking into a mirror and saying I'm the problem.   

Just like Iraq, can we get some type of time-line that black leaders will  need to straighten this mess out, or do we sit back for several more decades / generations for more of the same.  We all know the blacks don't want the whites telling them what to do...


----------



## johnjrval424

I think there is one thing we all can agree on - we disagree!


----------



## mAlice

Qurious said:
			
		

> when you have to overemphasize someones ethnic background to make a point (if there was even one being made) it makes you ignorant.
> 
> u aint slick trick!



Take your blinders off and GFY.


----------



## aps45819

Qurious said:
			
		

>


:shrug: must not be a victim like you are


----------



## aps45819

Qurious said:
			
		

> when you have to overemphasize someones ethnic background to make a point (if there was even one being made) it makes you ignorant.
> 
> u aint slick trick!


 like you haven't been doing that this entire thread


----------



## vraiblonde

aps45819 said:
			
		

> must not be a white-guilt racist like you are


:fixed:


----------



## rdkarob

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> I think there is one thing we all can agree on - we disagree!




You got that right but I have one questions that maybe all of us can answer... I am white do I consider myself an English American...NEGATIVE....AMERICAN!!!!!!!!  Do all of you know what I mean?


----------



## RoseRed

When my Grandmother (age 6) and her family moved to America from Norway, she was picked on terribly because the little blond haired, blue eyed girl could not speak English.


----------



## Qurious

aps45819 said:
			
		

> like you haven't been doing that this entire thread



I havent.  But let me try:

"like get off my back already, we were like raised in different places okayyyy, go tell your Honkey friends to leave me alone."

how'd I do?


----------



## chernmax

flomaster said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself.  I am a hispanic male with a first name that screams minority. If someone doesn't give me what I need then I go after it.  I don't let stares or bad service keep me and my family from our needs. I know that kind of ignorance exisits but I don't use it as a crutch and tell people "You should walk in my shoes" because that is you giving into a soceity and treatment that you have allowed yourself to be a part of.
> 
> Oh and by the way I am married to a white woman too!



..................................   

And getting yours doesn't mean stealing it from someone else...

Work hard, get educated, make money, talk correctly (thanks Mr Cosby), cover your a$$ with pants, and have that same individual walk back into that estabishment and see what happens. How I feel about myself, is a hell of a lot more important than how others feel about me...


----------



## johnjrval424

One more quick observation for what it's worth - does anyone know who _freed_ the slaves?  Abraham Lincoln - a white man.

'Nuff said.


----------



## vraiblonde

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> One more quick observation for what it's worth - does anyone know who _freed_ the slaves?  Abraham Lincoln - a white Republican.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


:fixed:


----------



## Qurious

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> One more quick observation for what it's worth - does anyone know who _freed_ the slaves?  Abraham Lincoln - a white man.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


wasn't he murdered?


----------



## chernmax

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> :fixed:



................................


----------



## chernmax

Qurious said:
			
		

> wasn't he murdered?



Yeah, a white run by...


----------



## johnjrval424

Qurious said:
			
		

> wasn't he murdered?



For probably doing the one thing that everyone was against.  It cost him his life but he didn't back down.  That's pretty darn noble.


----------



## SamSpade

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Why the hell were they there?


 
That's such a bullsh!t case. I once was at a Cracker Barrel in Valdosta Ga. After ORDERING, we waited an hour and a half - and they never brought us water. They apologized and gave us a free meal. That was the BEST I got.

Here, in Southern Maryland, I've had similar experiences. Once we were having a little birthday thing for Fuzzy, and we waited over an hour - and no one had any food at all. Then a few did - but most sat and waited. FINALLY, when our food arrived, and we sent it back when it was cold - they offered a 15% discount. How sweet!

The BEST one, of course was when I ordered sushi at Asahi one night, while everyone else got the little show at the table. He brought out the food - cooked it - did his show - everyone ate - cleaned up - and after EVERYONE WAS GONE - they still didn't have my food. The reason given was that they only had one sushi chef working that night, and apparently he only did food for tables when there was a break in the action at the bar - which means, just about NEVER. I was the only one left, and they finally brought me my meal, which I refused. I guess I thought after this travesty, they'd offer to comp me something. Their generous compensation was, I didn't have to PAY FOR THE MEAL THAT WAS 90 minutes late which I didn't eat.

But I digress ....

I wish I had a nickel for every time I needed service, and the floor rep was busy chatting with his buds - was on the cell with her girlfriend - or in the case of a sporting goods store, looked at me and pretended I wasn't there - and laughed to his friends when I left about that stupid white guy. Most of time, these were *kids* being jerks, of the sort I'd FIRE if I were the boss. But I don't sue the company for discrimination (although mainly because there isn't a chance in hell it would EVER see a day in court no matter how egregious the offense was).

Call me a snob - but I PITY someone who's in retail and ignores customers. It means you're in a low-paying job --- and you suck at it.


----------



## aps45819

Qurious said:
			
		

> I havent.  But let me try:
> 
> "like get off my back already, we were like raised in different places okayyyy, go tell your Honkey friends to leave me alone."
> 
> how'd I do?


 the reason you can't see is because your eyes are closed.


----------



## SamSpade

Qurious said:
			
		

> wasn't he murdered?


 
One of the peculiar truths of history, is that it's rare that any great man is recognized as such during their lifetime. Few Presidents in our history were as widely *HATED* as Lincoln. In more modern times, that person would be Harry Truman, who has the LOWEST job approval rating ever given, and that includes Nixon during Watergate. You have to remind people that he was soooo beloved that someone KILLED him, declaring him a "tyrant".


----------



## RoseRed

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Why the hell were they there?



I heard about that, but haven't heard what the status is on her "case".


----------



## Ponytail

SamSpade said:
			
		

> ...Call me a snob - but I PITY someone who's in retail and ignores customers. It means you're in a low-paying job --- and you suck at it.


----------



## juggy4805

elaine said:
			
		

> Then you need to start talkin' to your bro's about how to behave in polite society.



You would say that because YOU people run society.










 Was that a good racist comeback?


----------



## Qurious

SamSpade said:
			
		

> One of the peculiar truths of history, is that it's rare that any great man is recognized as such during their lifetime. Few Presidents in our history were as widely *HATED* as Lincoln. In more modern times, that person would be Harry Truman, who has the LOWEST job approval rating ever given, and that includes Nixon during Watergate. You have to remind people that he was soooo beloved that someone KILLED him, declaring him a "tyrant".



 

Bobby Kennedy.
JFK.

*thinking of some more whites who were murdered for trying to bring justice to blacks*


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> Bobby Kennedy.
> JFK.


Whoosh yourself.  Kennedy was barely elected - and I mean barely.  And Bobby Kennedy was the one who authorized the wiretaps on MLK.

Durhard.


----------



## mAlice

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> You would say that because YOU people run society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that a good racist comeback?



I've never had a problem with someone saying "you people", but I've certainly seen blacks have a problem with those two words.    As for society, if you wanna' fit in, stop trying to be so damn different.


----------



## Ponytail

Qurious said:
			
		

> Bobby Kennedy.
> JFK.
> 
> *thinking of some more whites who were murdered for trying to bring justice to blacks*



How about asking every big city police officer in the country that question.


----------



## aps45819

Qurious said:
			
		

> Bobby Kennedy.
> JFK.
> 
> *thinking of some more whites who were murdered for trying to bring justice to blacks*


he was murdered by a islamic fanatic.


----------



## vraiblonde

And, PS, it wasn't Kennedy that passed the Civil Rights Act or the Voting Rights Act - it was Lyndon Johnson.

You are amazing in your ignorance.


----------



## chernmax

Qurious said:
			
		

> Bobby Kennedy.
> JFK.
> 
> *thinking of some more whites who were murdered for trying to bring justice to blacks*



I just flat-lined.................................................................................................. 

Capt Stubing was always nice to Isaac on the Love Boat...


----------



## vraiblonde

aps45819 said:
			
		

> he was murdered by a islamic fanatic.


And JFK was murdered by a Communist.

So, Qurious, anything else that you'd like to enlighten us about?


----------



## Ponytail

chernmax said:
			
		

> I just flat-lined.................
> 
> Capt Stubing was always nice to Isaac on the Love Boat...



Capt Stubing always knew when the cameras were running.


----------



## Qurious

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> And JFK was murdered by a Communist.
> 
> So, Qurious, anything else that you'd like to enlighten us about?



No, thanks for your time.


----------



## huntr1

rdkarob said:
			
		

> You got that right but I have one questions that maybe all of us can answer... I am white do I consider myself an English American...NEGATIVE....AMERICAN!!!!!!!!  Do all of you know what I mean?


 Check my sig...


----------



## SamSpade

Qurious said:
			
		

> Bobby Kennedy.
> JFK.
> 
> *thinking of some more whites who were murdered for trying to bring justice to blacks*


 
Two things - one is, JFK did damned close to nothing when it came to civil rights. It was LBJ that did it all. JFK actually wanted to slow things down and was frequently P!SSED OFF at King. People credit him with greatness because he was killed. Trust me, his legacy would be different, had he lived. We sympathize because he was young, and left a young beautiful wife and two small children. But he was all talk and no action. 

But two - what's the whooooosh? *MY* point was that great men are frequently hated during their lifetime and frankly, I wasn't even connecting it at all with civil rights or anything else in the discussion. I can name you plenty of people who STILL hate JFK. Who STILL think he was a big-talking blowhard who damned near stole an election.

And the fact that he was killed actually has nothing at all to do with what I'm discussing. People think FDR was great - but people hated him, called him a socialist, felt duped by his last campaign and took their anger out on Truman. People hated Jackson - and Madison - who despite practically authoring the entire Constitution was hated for his policies and getting us involved in "Madison's little war" which we call the War of 1812. 

Almost no great man is ever given that honor while he is alive.


----------



## juggy4805

elaine said:
			
		

> I've never had a problem with someone saying "you people", but I've certainly seen blacks have a problem with those two words.    As for society, if you wanna' fit in, stop trying to be so damn different.




My dear, we are different. We don't try.


----------



## rdkarob

SamSpade said:
			
		

> Two things - one is, JFK did damned close to nothing when it came to civil rights. It was LBJ that did it all. JFK actually wanted to slow things down and was frequently P!SSED OFF at King. People credit him with greatness because he was killed. Trust me, his legacy would be different, had he lived. We sympathize because he was young, and left a young beautiful wife and two small children. But he was all talk and no action.
> 
> But two - what's the whooooosh? *MY* point was that great men are frequently hated during their lifetime and frankly, I wasn't even connecting it at all with civil rights or anything else in the discussion. I can name you plenty of people who STILL hate JFK. Who STILL think he was a big-talking blowhard who damned near stole an election.
> 
> And the fact that he was killed actually has nothing at all to do with what I'm discussing. People think FDR was great - but people hated him, called him a socialist, felt duped by his last campaign and took their anger out on Truman. People hated Jackson - and Madison - who despite practically authoring the entire Constitution was hated for his policies and getting us involved in "Madison's little war" which we call the War of 1812.
> 
> Almost no great man is ever given that honor while he is alive.





This Thread has come to exactly what todays problem is with blacks and whites...focusing on the past instead of what can we do with the future...How bout we start all over and make things even and see who succeeds...I would love to see what that outcome would be.


----------



## mAlice

rdkarob said:
			
		

> How bout we start all over and make things even and see who succeeds...I would love to see what that outcome would be.



Explain "even".


----------



## rdkarob

elaine said:
			
		

> Explain "even".



Where anyone can succeed....bet it would be "us"


----------



## juggy4805

rdkarob said:
			
		

> This Thread has come to exactly what todays problem is with blacks and whites...focusing on the past instead of what can we do with the future...How bout we start all over and make things even and see who succeeds...I would love to see what that outcome would be.




We would need that thing from Men In Black to scramble our memory.


----------



## SamSpade

rdkarob said:
			
		

> Where anyone can succeed


 
You have that now.


----------



## Vince

Why aren't we focused on the issue of crime instead of which color is performing the criminal acts?  High crime rate is the issue, and not if the criminal is black, white, yellow or green.


----------



## rdkarob

elaine said:
			
		

> Explain "even".



No grants, no Section 8 housing....no federal aide...NOTHING....

Things would be exactly the way they are now and "we" did it to them...yet again..whatever.


----------



## juggy4805

rdkarob said:
			
		

> Where anyone can succeed....bet it would be "us"




I was about to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Qurious

rdkarob said:
			
		

> Where anyone can succeed....bet it would be "us"




who is "us"?


----------



## mAlice

rdkarob said:
			
		

> Where anyone can succeed....bet it would be "us"



I don't know what "us" you're supposed to be, but anyone can succeed now.  Just some people get more handouts than others.


----------



## juggy4805

rdkarob said:
			
		

> No grants, no Section 8 housing....no federal aide...NOTHING....
> 
> Things would be exactly the way they are now and "we" did it to them...yet again..whatever.




You MF'er. You are a part of the problem.


----------



## SamSpade

Vince said:
			
		

> Why aren't we focused on the issue of crime instead of which color is performing the criminal acts? High crime rate is the issue, and not if the criminal is black, white, yellow or green.


 
Because none of the crime is perpetrated by blacks at all. It's just a great big racist scam to keep the black man down. Cops just hassle black kids 'cause they can.

Sheesh. Ask a stupid question!


----------



## mAlice

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> You MF'er. You are a part of the problem.



why do you say that?  Please explain what's wrong with his idea.


----------



## aps45819

SamSpade said:
			
		

> Almost no great man is ever given that honor while he is alive.


 I can relate to that


----------



## Qurious

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> You MF'er. You are a part of the problem.


----------



## rdkarob

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> You MF'er. You are a part of the problem.




Why because now you will not get any help?  Will you succeed...oh and by they way.....   

Myspace????? what a joke.


----------



## juggy4805

elaine said:
			
		

> I don't know what "us" you're supposed to be, but *anyone can succeed now*.  Just some people get more handouts than others.




 I have to raise the flag on that.


----------



## Qurious

Vince said:
			
		

> Why aren't we focused on the issue of crime instead of which color is performing the criminal acts?  High crime rate is the issue, and not if the criminal is black, white, yellow or green.


----------



## mAlice

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I have to raise the flag on that.



Why?


----------



## juggy4805

rdkarob said:
			
		

> Why because now you will not get any help?  Will you succeed...oh and by they way.....
> 
> Myspace????? what a joke.




Why are you bringing up myspace?

It has nothing to do with section 8 and handouts. It is all about the menatality of the country. The mentality that blacks and whites have. It has nothing to do with handouts.


----------



## chernmax

rdkarob said:
			
		

> This Thread has come to exactly what todays problem is with blacks and whites...focusing on the past instead of what can we do with the future...How bout we start all over and make things even and see who succeeds...I would love to see what that outcome would be.



OK I'll start:

1- Get your a$$es in school
2- Get jobs
3- Loose all the PRO black gear, (we can ask you if we are unsure you're black)
4- Stop shooting and killing each other over stupid sh!t
5- If you live in provety, you have no need for 2,000 dollar rims or 300 dollar sneakers, buy books, a computer and start an educational trust fun.
6- Instead of selling drugs on corners, sell condoms...  

 OK, that should be a good start.

Also, I am now a purple person so my opinion is because some suck at life better than others and need that chair kicked out from under them regardless  , even if they dislike purple people...


----------



## rdkarob

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I have to raise the flag on that.




You, my friend, could get so much Money from our federal government to start your own business...claim bankruptcy and get more money from our gov't....and live the good life.  Could I?  Nope, already applied and there is a waiting list....nice huh?


----------



## rdkarob

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Why are you bringing up myspace?
> 
> It has nothing to do with section 8 and handouts. It is all about the menatality of the country. The mentality that blacks and whites have. It has nothing to do with handouts.




Great word...... I will use it

MENTALITY


----------



## rdkarob

chernmax said:
			
		

> OK I'll start:
> 
> 1- Get your a$$es in school
> 2- Get jobs
> 3- Loose all the PRO black gear, (we can ask you if we are unsure you're black)
> 4- Stop shooting and killing each other over stupid sh!t
> 5- If you live in provety, you have no need for 2,000 dollar rims or 300 dollar sneakers, buy books, a computer and start an educational trust fun.
> 6- Instead of selling drugs on corners, sell condoms...
> 
> OK, that should be a good start.
> 
> Also, I am now a purple person so my opinion is because some suck at life better than others and need that chair kicked out from under them regardless  , even if they dislike purple people...




PERFECTLY SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juggy4805

elaine said:
			
		

> Why?




I retract that statement. I don't wanna have the mentality that someone can't make it. Belay my last.


----------



## mAlice

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I retract that statement. I don't wanna have the mentality that someone can't make it. Belay my last.



Too late.


----------



## juggy4805

rdkarob said:
			
		

> Great word...... I will use it
> 
> MENTALITY




I was going to come back with an insult but I will not resort to such acts. I will say thank you for correcting me. Don't blame me if the people we all  voted for screwed you.


----------



## juggy4805

SamSpade said:
			
		

> Because none of the crime is perpetrated by blacks at all. It's just a great big racist scam to keep the black man down. Cops just hassle black kids 'cause they can.
> 
> Sheesh. Ask a stupid question!




By golly he's got it! Now solve the conflict in Iraq.


----------



## emsgirly79

Qurious said:
			
		

> I havent.  But let me try:
> 
> *"like get off my back already, we were like raised in different places okayyyy, go tell your Honkey friends to leave me alone."*
> 
> how'd I do?



And that doesn't sound racist on your part at all?


----------



## IrishGal

Qurious said:
			
		

> can u give me an example?




I'll give you one:  I used to work as a clerk at the FBI.  My unit recruited, tested, and processed applicants for the position of Special Agent within the FBI.  In every category, the qualifying score for whites was HIGHER than the qualifying score for minorities.  In other words, the minorities didn't have to work as hard to get the same scores as the white applicants to pass.  The system had been "dumbed down" for them.  If I were going to serve next to this applicant, I'd be pizzed off that they didn't hire the best candidate for the job.  More importantly though, if I were a minority applying for that job, I'd be pizzed that so little was expected of me.


----------



## keekee

Most of my early childhood was spent living on U.S. military bases, outside of the U.S.  As a child, I had heard about racism, and was shocked and disgusted that there were actually people in the world who hated others for the color of their skin.  I was raised that this was WRONG.  But I was raised in communities where your neighbors were like family, whatever their color.  (I miss that about the military).  I was very sheltered from racism.

Then, I moved to the U.S.

I still believe that a person's skin color has NOTHING to do with their downfalls or their successes.  Don't we all agree on that?

But...   I'm sorry to say that I quickly learned to be cautious of black people.  I learned this from black people, NOT from white people.  I was treated like *%$& enough times that I became very aware of color.  This problem is fueled from both sides.  And I agree Juggy, it is EVERYONE'S problem, because we are all Americans.

The fighting and finger-pointing needs to stop from BOTH sides, and we need to look for solutions that work.  I don't know what the solutions are, maybe that is the core of the problem...   no one does.


----------



## mAlice

keekee said:
			
		

> Most of my early childhood was spent living on U.S. military bases, outside of the U.S.  As a child, I had heard about racism, and was shocked and disgusted that there were actually people in the world who hated others for the color of their skin.  I was raised that this was WRONG.  But I was raised in communities where your neighbors were like family, whatever their color.  (I miss that about the military).  I was very sheltered from racism.
> 
> Then, I moved to the U.S.
> 
> I still believe that a person's skin color has NOTHING to do with their downfalls or their successes.  Don't we all agree on that?
> 
> But...   I'm sorry to say that I quickly learned to be cautious of black people.  I learned this from black people, NOT from white people.  I was treated like *%$& enough times that I became very aware of color.  This problem is fueled from both sides.  And I agree Juggy, it is EVERYONE'S problem, because we are all Americans.
> 
> The fighting and finger-pointing needs to stop from BOTH sides, and we need to look for solutions that work.  I don't know what the solutions are, maybe that is the core of the problem...   no one does.



I disagree that the problem is fueled from both sides.  I'm tired of bending over backwards to be nice, just to have a boot shoved up my azz.


----------



## johnjrval424

elaine said:
			
		

> I disagree that the problem is fueled from both sides.  I'm tired of bending over backwards to be nice, just to have a boot shoved up my azz.




I agree.  It has become commonplace now that, if you don't like something, you just threaten to sue.  You'll get a couple grand out of it and your name in the paper, maybe.

The white people generally just "settle" because they don't want to deal with the black person screaming (literally sometimes) about some wrongdoing.

I guess the whites just react differently to situations.  As I said before, we tend to just quietly fade away.  The black person will round up every possible person who will listen, publish it in the paper and call 7 On Your Side.  When that doesn't work, they get a lawyer and file suit.


----------



## vraiblonde

keekee said:
			
		

> I don't know what the solutions are, maybe that is the core of the problem...   no one does.


I do  

Get off your dead ass, get a job and quit #####ing and whining about how it's somebody else's fault that you use drugs and have 6 bebes by 6 different women.  Quit engaging in criminal activity and quit thinking that speaking understandable English makes you a sell-out.

Until they do that, they will ALWAYS be losers who are looked down on by decent people, black and white alike.


----------



## Speedy70

IrishGal said:
			
		

> I'll give you one:  I used to work as a clerk at the FBI.  My unit recruited, tested, and processed applicants for the position of Special Agent within the FBI.  In every category, the qualifying score for whites was HIGHER than the qualifying score for minorities.  In other words, the minorities didn't have to work as hard to get the same scores as the white applicants to pass.  The system had been "dumbed down" for them.  If I were going to serve next to this applicant, I'd be pizzed off that they didn't hire the best candidate for the job.  More importantly though, if I were a minority applying for that job, I'd be pizzed that so little was expected of me.




On a similar note, I know someone that works in loans for homebuyers, mortgages etc.  This person was told specifically (by his superior) to do whatever it took to make sure that the blacks could 'afford' the homes they wanted to buy.  

Why is that?


----------



## bohman

Qurious said:
			
		

> As if Bill Cosby is the spokesperson for all black people!!!
> 
> WRONG!



I admit, I haven't listened to any of his recent speeches, only heard the sound bites from them, but the impression I get is that he is saying that black people are strong enough and smart enough to make their lives better.

If the impression that I've gotten is correct, you should wish he was your spokesperson.


----------



## mdgirlie

Disco Stu said:
			
		

> Every freakin' news article is about some robbery or assualut or worse. What the hells going on with this place?
> 
> It wasn't this bad back in the late 80s/early 90s. Must be the influx of PG County and DC section 8 housing people who got kicked out for some reason.
> 
> On a bigger note, the black community needs to step up to the plate and hold its young men accountable and responsible for their actions. Too much of this "Tyrone ain't nuthin' but a victim" crap is being used as an excuse for bad criminal behavior.
> 
> I am sorry your ancestors were slaves, but that does NOT give you an excuse or validation to live a criminal lifestyle!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Selfish young jerks, only care about their immediate needs and dont give two cents about anyone else.



The problem is that many young people aren't growing up with caring parents/role models to teach them right from wrong.


----------



## chernmax

bohman said:
			
		

> I admit, I haven't listened to any of his recent speeches, only heard the sound bites from them, but the impression I get is that he is saying that black people are strong enough and smart enough to make their lives better.
> 
> If the impression that I've gotten is correct, you should wish he was your spokesperson.



LOL, It's ludicrous to think Bill Cosby is unqualified to speak on behalf of what is wrong with young black youth's today,  If a white person stood up there and spoke the truth like Mr Cosby, the whole Rainbow coalition would have marched on your doorstep, but a successful, well educated (PHD) black man who has the capacity to tell you the truth to your face as another black person is unqualified because blacks can't scream racism. It's obvious Mr Cosby is nothing more than the white mans puppet or does the truth hurt!!!


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Hello?  Do you think he was born to wealth?  Do you think Colin Powell, or Michael Steele or Clarence Thomas or any other black person who has achieved success was born with the silver spoon in their mouth and had everything handed to them?????



You mean like all us crackers were born with silver spoons in our mouths and never had to work hard to acheive anything?


----------



## mAlice

chernmax said:
			
		

> LOL, It's ludicrous to think Bill Cosby is unqualified to speak on behalf of what is wrong with young black youth's today,  If a white person stood up there and spoke the truth like Mr Cosby, the whole Rainbow coalition would have marched on your doorstep, but a successful, well educated (PHD) black man who has the capacity to tell you the truth to your face as another black person is unqualified because blacks can't scream racism. It's obvious Mr Cosby is nothing more than the white mans puppet or does the truth hurt!!!



Well said.  I've been trying to catch up on this thread.  UFB what some people will say.


----------



## chernmax

elaine said:
			
		

> You mean like all us crackers were born with silver spoons in our mouths and never had to work hard to acheive anything?



My spoon was silver, but if you scratched it hard enough, the paint always came off the plastic...


----------



## chernmax

elaine said:
			
		

> Well said.  I've been trying to catch up on this thread.  UFB what some people will say.



That's because most justifiable reasons...... <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Funny%20pictures/negative4.jpg">


----------



## AK-74me

This is just the kinda of thing Cosby is talking about. Sad!!! Video in link.

http://www.tampabays10.com/video/news/?aid=35177&sid=43603


----------



## ponchie

flomaster said:
			
		

> Funny you should say that because I used to have to drive to the DC bus station all the time and I used to drive up Rt5 up to Pennsylvania Avenue and then over the bridge into DC.  That area used to be nasty and has since been cleaned up and it seems like a nicer type if people have moved there and taken control of the area.



Yes, like the shootout with the drug dealers and the police over the weekend on Old Silver Hill Road. I grew up in that area. It began turning into a sh*thole in the early 80s and has only gotten worse. It may look cleaned up but the trash is still everywhere.


----------



## flomaster

ponchie said:
			
		

> Yes, like the shootout with the drug dealers and the police over the weekend on Old Silver Hill Road. I grew up in that area. It began turning into a sh*thole in the early 80s and has only gotten worse. It may look cleaned up but the trash is still everywhere.



Thats a bummer that these areas have sunk to the levels that they have.  Worse part about it is who can afford to move to get away these days?


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

flomaster said:
			
		

> I grew up in a minority neighborhood in Washington Heights, NYC. We had just about every race in my neighborhood grewing up. Before I was 17, seeing a "white" person meant it was a cop or welfare social worker or teacher. As the black hispanic/population grew so did the crime. I moved to Waldorf in 1995 and I loved the fact that it was your typical white American area where things were quite and the biggest headline in the local paper was that a deer ran through a plate glass window at the local store. Fact of the matter is that I moved here because it was a quite "white bread" area with minimal crime compared to where I grew up. As we have become the hood here in Chuck County, and the minority population has grown, it has turned into the $H!THOLE that Waldorf is today. Nothing screws up an area more than the minorities that come in and destroy it. I am not making a racist coment here. Its just a fact. Of course if you ask the NAACP/Hispanic Heritage Organizations, we are just being put down by the white man. That's a bunch of crap. Not that there isn't any racial bigotry that exists because I would be stupid to think there isn't, but if you put yourself out there and create the hood like environment that Waldorf has become then we need to face the fact and own up to the fact that we as hiapanics and blacks have done this to our town. Yes I said we, because as a Puerto Rican from the Bronx, I get lumped into the minorities that make up Waldorf who have destroyed what used to be a great place to live.


 
Perfect...


----------



## flomaster

*Omg!!!!!!!*



			
				AK-74me said:
			
		

> This is just the kinda of thing Cosby is talking about. Sad!!! Video in link.
> 
> http://www.tampabays10.com/video/news/?aid=35177&sid=43603



That was incredible and very sad.  I am at a loss for words.  I can't believe that beepin people did it to their beepin kids and were too beepin stupid too let someone put it online.  What beepin morons.  God I am so beepin pissed that people would do that.  Those morons should all be shot execution style but not before you give them a beepin piece of your beepin mind.  I want to throw something so bad right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!s


----------



## Nupe2

I've come to this thread late (just got in from work, took off my tie, heated up the dinner my wife made before going to work (late at the mall....after reading this thread, I'm a little worried), watched a little news, read the mail (paying bills on Saturday), ate dinner, put the dishes in the dishwasher, finished some paperwork and decided to check out SOMD.com) -- WOW!  Charles County, etc., etc., is RACIST!

Having said that, I think most of you racists should find and listen to Chris Rock's standup on who is most racist....black people or white people?  Rock's position is that black people are more racist...because we hate black people too!  He further explains that black people specifically hate Ni&&ers more than white people do.  As a black man, I agree...I share the frustration that Chris humorously describes and I have experienced the dispair both as a direct and indirect victim of these misrepresenters of the race.  As I've read the many posts in this thread I come away with an even greater sense of the impact of these people on all of us.  They only serve to perpetuate the ignorant stereotypes and  misperceptions of black people that have been so frequently expoused here on this board.  They only serve to make it less likely that blacks and whites will ever see themselves as something other than a skin color.  They only serve to hold our community back from what it could become.  

I moved my family here about 15 years ago to give my two sons an opportunity to grow up in an environment that was safe, secure and nurturing.  For the most part, the move has been positive.  They learned early that white people steal, lie, cheat and hate.  They also learned early that white people, share, support, nurture and love.  They saw every day that hard work and a good education were the keys to a better future.  They saw every day that both black folks and white folks who did neither were subject to lives of failure, poverty, drug abuse and incarceration.  This is not to say that some folks, the majority of whom happen to be white, did not enjoy certain advantages.  They were taught early on that in order for them, and not _BLACK them_, but they as individuals would have to work that much harder to reach their goals.  Though a lot of you may find it hard to believe, most black folks try to instill this in their children from day one.  Unfortunately, the everyday success stories are not news and are not reported.  What is reported is often slanted more with an attitude of "isn't this an incredible achievement" vs. "this is or should be the norm."  I believe that someone else noted that this type of separate and special recognition is in and of itself harmful as it reinforces the stereotype that achievements of blacks or other "minorities" is something that should be heralded separately from those of similar achievements by whites.  I am personally tired of these statistics that continue to separate us by race, be it test scores, crime statistics or other demographic data.  My distaste is based on how these statistics continue to be used to subliminally and directly lead us to believe that race defines intelligence, propensity to commit crimes or the ability raise oneself from a particular social or economic strata.  

To all of you who have expressed your true racist feelings, thanks for the information.  I'm not surprised, my education continues.  I'm not even entirely sure that I disagree with what some of you have written (green karma has been dispensed), but I am saddened that the actions of a few have poisoned so many of you. However, to paraphrase Mr. Rock, I ain't sayin you should be racists, but I understand.


----------



## slotted

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I've come to this thread late (just got in from work, took off my tie, heated up the dinner my wife made before going to work (late at the mall....after reading this thread, I'm a little worried), watched a little news, read the mail (paying bills on Saturday), ate dinner, put the dishes in the dishwasher, finished some paperwork and decided to check out SOMD.com) -- WOW!  Charles County, etc., etc., is RACIST!
> 
> Having said that, I think most of you racists should find and listen to Chris Rock's standup on who is most racist....black people or white people?  Rock's position is that black people are more racist...because we hate black people too!  He further explains that black people specifically hate Ni&&ers more than white people do.  As a black man, I agree...I share the frustration that Chris humorously describes and I have experienced the dispair both as a direct and indirect victim of these misrepresenters of the race.  As I've read the many posts in this thread I come away with an even greater sense of the impact of these people on all of us.  They only serve to perpetuate the ignorant stereotypes and  misperceptions of black people that have been so frequently expoused here on this board.  They only serve to make it less likely that blacks and whites will ever see themselves as something other than a skin color.  They only serve to hold our community back from what it could become.
> 
> I moved my family here about 15 years ago to give my two sons an opportunity to grow up in an environment that was safe, secure and nurturing.  For the most part, the move has been positive.  They learned early that white people steal, lie, cheat and hate.  They also learned early that white people, share, support, nurture and love.  They saw every day that hard work and a good education were the keys to a better future.  They saw every day that both black folks and white folks who did neither were subject to lives of failure, poverty, drug abuse and incarceration.  This is not to say that some folks, the majority of whom happen to be white, did not enjoy certain advantages.  They were taught early on that in order for them, and not _BLACK them_, but they as individuals would have to work that much harder to reach their goals.  Though a lot of you may find it hard to believe, most black folks try to instill this in their children from day one.  Unfortunately, the everyday success stories are not news and are not reported.  What is reported is often slanted more with an attitude of "isn't this an incredible achievement" vs. "this is or should be the norm."  I believe that someone else noted that this type of separate and special recognition is in and of itself harmful as it reinforces the stereotype that achievements of blacks or other "minorities" is something that should be heralded separately from those of similar achievements by whites.  I am personally tired of these statistics that continue to separate us by race, be it test scores, crime statistics or other demographic data.  My distaste is based on how these statistics continue to be used to subliminally and directly lead us to believe that race defines intelligence, propensity to commit crimes or the ability raise oneself from a particular social or economic strata.
> 
> To all of you who have expressed your true racist feelings, thanks for the information.  I'm not surprised, my education continues.  I'm not even entirely sure that I disagree with what some of you have written (green karma has been dispensed), but I am saddened that the actions of a few have poisoned so many of you. However, to paraphrase Mr. Rock, I ain't sayin you should be racists, but I understand.


Post of the month for sure... 


Good words Nupe!


----------



## flomaster

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I've come to this thread late (just got in from work, took off my tie, heated up the dinner my wife made before going to work (late at the mall....after reading this thread, I'm a little worried), watched a little news, read the mail (paying bills on Saturday), ate dinner, put the dishes in the dishwasher, finished some paperwork and decided to check out SOMD.com) -- WOW!  Charles County, etc., etc., is RACIST!
> 
> Having said that, I think most of you racists should find and listen to Chris Rock's standup on who is most racist....black people or white people?  Rock's position is that black people are more racist...because we hate black people too!  He further explains that black people specifically hate Ni&&ers more than white people do.  As a black man, I agree...I share the frustration that Chris humorously describes and I have experienced the dispair both as a direct and indirect victim of these misrepresenters of the race.  As I've read the many posts in this thread I come away with an even greater sense of the impact of these people on all of us.  They only serve to perpetuate the ignorant stereotypes and  misperceptions of black people that have been so frequently expoused here on this board.  They only serve to make it less likely that blacks and whites will ever see themselves as something other than a skin color.  They only serve to hold our community back from what it could become.
> 
> I moved my family here about 15 years ago to give my two sons an opportunity to grow up in an environment that was safe, secure and nurturing.  For the most part, the move has been positive.  They learned early that white people steal, lie, cheat and hate.  They also learned early that white people, share, support, nurture and love.  They saw every day that hard work and a good education were the keys to a better future.  They saw every day that both black folks and white folks who did neither were subject to lives of failure, poverty, drug abuse and incarceration.  This is not to say that some folks, the majority of whom happen to be white, did not enjoy certain advantages.  They were taught early on that in order for them, and not _BLACK them_, but they as individuals would have to work that much harder to reach their goals.  Though a lot of you may find it hard to believe, most black folks try to instill this in their children from day one.  Unfortunately, the everyday success stories are not news and are not reported.  What is reported is often slanted more with an attitude of "isn't this an incredible achievement" vs. "this is or should be the norm."  I believe that someone else noted that this type of separate and special recognition is in and of itself harmful as it reinforces the stereotype that achievements of blacks or other "minorities" is something that should be heralded separately from those of similar achievements by whites.  I am personally tired of these statistics that continue to separate us by race, be it test scores, crime statistics or other demographic data.  My distaste is based on how these statistics continue to be used to subliminally and directly lead us to believe that race defines intelligence, propensity to commit crimes or the ability raise oneself from a particular social or economic strata.
> 
> To all of you who have expressed your true racist feelings, thanks for the information.  I'm not surprised, my education continues.  I'm not even entirely sure that I disagree with what some of you have written (green karma has been dispensed), but I am saddened that the actions of a few have poisoned so many of you. However, to paraphrase Mr. Rock, I ain't sayin you should be racists, but I understand.



As an American who just happens to be Hispanic I totally agree with what you are saying but unfortunately your statement is what we all dream what life should be like as opposed to what life is like today.  I don't favor affirmative action but its there.  I don't support any type of dumbing up a test to include more of a minority in any job, but its there.  If you are stupid then its your fault.  If you let soceity hold you down, then its your fault.  If you think you are inferior to the so called white American, then its your fault.  I don't consider myself a racist.  I am a realist and call it like I see it.


----------



## ponchie

flomaster said:
			
		

> Thats a bummer that these areas have sunk to the levels that they have.  Worse part about it is who can afford to move to get away these days?



Yes it is. When I lived there, the apartments I lived in were about 1/2 white and 1/2 black. Everything was fine with the people living there. It was the crap coming out of DC stealing everything. You would see people driving thru during the daytime with DC tags. Tires were stolen one night right off of a PG County cruiser parked in front of his apartment. Back when PG was mainly white there was still alot of crime. Breakins, cars stolen, tires stolen, you name it. So it has always been a high crime area. When I lived in a majority white apartment complex, it turned into a h#llhole and the most of the crime at that time and drug dealers were white and this was in the 70s.  I think any highly populated area has more crime, whether it's black or white area. 
It's just seems now the riff raff has moved on down to Charles County, which is sad. I hate to see it turn into another PG. I dread even going to my family's gravesites in Suitland for fear of being a sitting duck standing out in the cemetary so somebody can carjack me. And it's a shame for the black families who years ago, moved into PG for nicer homes, thinking it was a better place to raise their kids and now every home up there has bars on it's lower level windows. And during my life I have white people from the richer counties (Montgomery, No. Virginia counties) look down on me because I lived in PG (and I am white). It's racial or social all the way down the line.


----------



## queencity28

slotted said:
			
		

> Post of the month for sure...
> 
> 
> Good words Nupe!



Beautifully stated.


----------



## vraiblonde

flomaster said:
			
		

> That was incredible and very sad.  I am at a loss for words.  I can't believe that beepin people did it to their beepin kids and were too beepin stupid too let someone put it online.  What beepin morons.  God I am so beepin pissed that people would do that.  Those morons should all be shot execution style but not before you give them a beepin piece of your beepin mind.  I want to throw something so bad right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, if it's that bad, I'm not looking at it.  There are some things I prefer not to know about.


----------



## flomaster

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well, if it's that bad, I'm not looking at it.  There are some things I prefer not to know about.



Don't bother.  Its the worst piece of trash I have ever looked at.  It was emotionally disturbing.  I'd rather be back in Kuwait staring at all the burned up bodies and smelling them up close.


----------



## AK-74me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well, if it's that bad, I'm not looking at it.  There are some things I prefer not to know about.




No you should watch it. It is disturbing, but is a real eye opener of the kind of stuff that goes on in this country.

-just to clue you in a little, it is parents/uncles/older brothers...... whatever staging a street fight between two kids apprx. 8-10 yrs old.


----------



## flomaster

AK-74me said:
			
		

> No you should watch it. It is disturbing, but is a real eye opener of the kind of stuff that goes on in this country.
> 
> -just to clue you in a little, it is parents/uncles/older brothers...... whatever staging a street fight between two kids apprx. 8-10 yrs old.



I guess it just pisses me off to see the extreme ignorance of some people.  Even radicals like terrorists are easier to make sense of than these idiots on the video.  These are American citizens perpetrating the most haneous crap for children to do so they can grow up and be hate mongers and thugs.  I am sure that this same stupidity has been shown in some place with other races doing the same thng.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the everyday success stories are not news and are not reported.  What is reported is often slanted more with an attitude of "isn't this an incredible achievement" vs. "this is or should be the norm."


Good post, Nupe, but it's like a circle going round and round, with everything feeding it so it will never end.


----------



## vraiblonde

AK-74me said:
			
		

> No you should watch it. It is disturbing, but is a real eye opener of the kind of stuff that goes on in this country.


No thanks.  I like my little world and prefer not to have it colored with things that might goof me up.  Larry downloaded some video called Bum Fights and it was so depressing and pathetic.  Girls Gone Wild commercials depress me.

I'm going to go watch the Flintstones - they aren't depressing.


----------



## flomaster

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> No thanks.  I like my little world and prefer not to have it colored with things that might goof me up.  Larry downloaded some video called Bum Fights and it was so depressing and pathetic.  Girls Gone Wild commercials depress me.
> 
> I'm going to go watch the Flintstones - they aren't depressing.



Had to bring Girls Gone Wild into it!!!!  I am crushed!

As many times as Fred has gotten in trouble with Wilma?  How could that not be depressing?


----------



## Nupe2

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> No thanks.  I like my little world and prefer not to have it colored with things that might goof me up.  Larry downloaded some video called Bum Fights and it was so depressing and pathetic.  Girls Gone Wild commercials depress me.
> 
> I'm going to go watch the Flintstones - they aren't depressing.



Don't forget the Jetsons, Johnny Quest or ....overture, turn on the lights, this is it, the night of nights and oh what heights we'll hit....on with the show this is it...BUGS BUNNY!


----------



## flomaster

*Bugs Bunny*

Ricka racka fire cracker sis-boom-ba, Bugs Bunny, Bugs Bunny, rah, rah, rah.
Ahhhhh.  Those were the days.  A child and not responsible for squat but getting your room cleaned up and doing your homework.


----------



## princess73

Ponytail said:
			
		

> sounds like his thugwear was missing a belt.


----------



## princess73

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> You are a complete and utter idiot, every single post of yours just proves how stupid you really are.


----------



## emsgirly79

elaine said:
			
		

> I disagree that the problem is fueled from both sides.  I'm tired of bending over backwards to be nice, just to have a boot shoved up my azz.



 

I personally don't care what color/nationality you are.  If you treat me with respect, I treat you with respect.  But,  if a person would rather act like an @$$, then you don't get any respect in return.  It's that simple.

While there are many valid points on this thread from all sides, I still say everyone has to work on it.  To say the "white people" or the government are against you is just ridiculous.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying there aren't people out there who are still racist because there are.  But to say things just as derogatory and claim that it's payback for all the years that minorities have been put down shows immaturity.  As my parent's always said, two wrongs don't make a right.  So you can't very well complain about something and turn around and act the same way.


----------



## Booboo3604

ponchie said:
			
		

> Yes it is. When I lived there, the apartments I lived in were about 1/2 white and 1/2 black. Everything was fine with the people living there. It was the crap coming out of DC stealing everything. You would see people driving thru during the daytime with DC tags. Tires were stolen one night right off of a PG County cruiser parked in front of his apartment. Back when PG was mainly white there was still alot of crime. Breakins, cars stolen, tires stolen, you name it. So it has always been a high crime area. When I lived in a majority white apartment complex, it turned into a h#llhole and the most of the crime at that time and drug dealers were white and this was in the 70s.  I think any highly populated area has more crime, whether it's black or white area.
> It's just seems now the riff raff has moved on down to Charles County, which is sad. I hate to see it turn into another PG. I dread even going to my family's gravesites in Suitland for fear of being a sitting duck standing out in the cemetary so somebody can carjack me. And it's a shame for the black families who years ago, moved into PG for nicer homes, thinking it was a better place to raise their kids and now every home up there has bars on it's lower level windows. And during my life I have white people from the richer counties (Montgomery, No. Virginia counties) look down on me because I lived in PG (and I am white). It's racial or social all the way down the line.



I have a similiar story in my neighborhood in Charles County.  There are section 8 townhouses at the front of the neighborhood.  Many of the people living in the townhouses have migrated from DC.  You can tell by the DC plates all over the place.  They bring their friends down from SE to play basketball in the middle of the street.  Keep in mind they bring the basketball net out from the back of the townhouse into the house area. There can be anywhere from 15 to 30 of them out at once.  They are doing nothing but cussing and littering and even selling drugs straight out in the open.  They refuse to move when cars are coming through until it is convenient for them. If they would just put up a big brickwall seperating the townhouses from the houses , we would be happy.  The house area is just alot of middle class people trying to raise their families. However this section 8 area is destroying the neighborhood.  My boyfriend has had the tags stolen off his work truck.  My neighbors, both black, and the nicest people you will ever meet have had their tires slashed on the street.  The one neighbor, her husband is a former county cop, he used to park his police cruiser in their driveway and they would come break the lights off his vehicle and slash the tires on it.  The cops have fully stated that they are afraid to approach the area by themselves.  These kids have no respect for anyone.  There have even been cops who have moved into the townhouses becuase I guess there is a program where they can be there for free and not one has stayed longer than a month.  I believe that in order to gain respect, you have to give respect. You are never OWED respect.


----------



## Nupe2

flomaster said:
			
		

> That was incredible and very sad.  I am at a loss for words.  I can't believe that beepin people did it to their beepin kids and were too beepin stupid too let someone put it online.  What beepin morons.  God I am so beepin pissed that people would do that.  Those morons should all be shot execution style but not before you give them a beepin piece of your beepin mind.  I want to throw something so bad right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!s



I couldn't finish watching it....if ignorance is bliss these are the happiest motherfvkers I've seen in a long time.  Sad...I wish the original poster would just delete this.


----------



## juggy4805

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I couldn't finish watching it....if ignorance is bliss these are the happiest motherfvkers I've seen in a long time.  Sad...I wish the original poster would just delete this.


----------



## robbie

We came to Waldorf from PG in 01 for better schools.  Neighborhood nice then.  Now we are looking to move again.  Twice now we will have to pack up and go because of how fast its going downhill.  I am scared here and don't like to live where you are constantly looking over your shoulder.
Our problem is deciding whether to go to St. Mary's or Calvert.  We are sorta split on that.  Any suggestions?  Have one in High School and one close to Middle school.


----------



## chernmax

This thread still going....


----------



## smoothmarine187

robbie said:
			
		

> We came to Waldorf from PG in 01 for better schools.  Neighborhood nice then.  Now we are looking to move again.  Twice now we will have to pack up and go because of how fast its going downhill.  I am scared here and don't like to live where you are constantly looking over your shoulder.
> Our problem is deciding whether to go to St. Mary's or Calvert.  We are sorta split on that.  Any suggestions?  Have one in High School and one close to Middle school.



We moved to Lusby because they have some of the best schools in Maryland.  The Ranch Club is a great place to live as long as you don't mind having to deal with an association, but it's not that bad.


----------



## chernmax

robbie said:
			
		

> We came to Waldorf from PG in 01 for better schools.  Neighborhood nice then.  Now we are looking to move again.  Twice now we will have to pack up and go because of how fast its going downhill.  I am scared here and don't like to live where you are constantly looking over your shoulder.
> Our problem is deciding whether to go to St. Mary's or Calvert.  We are sorta split on that.  Any suggestions?  Have one in High School and one close to Middle school.



If moving to Saint Mary's we will need pictures of you and your family...


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> If moving to Saint Mary's we will need pictures of you and your family...


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Gosh I told you all to hold the posting till this morning, that was on page 28 now it will take me all morning to catch up. Im quite busy today, got 19,000 employee's to take care of this morning.


----------



## crazysquid

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> Gosh I told you all to hold the posting till this morning, that was on page 28 now it will take me all morning to catch up. Im quite busy today, got 19,000 employee's to take care of this morning.


Well, put the top person in charge and get to reading


----------



## slotted

slotted said:
			
		

> Can't wait for the day when we're all mutts.





> What the hells happenin... 11-15-2006 08:08 AM it'll NEVER happen.




Want to bet on that?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Well, put the top person in charge and get to reading



   Hey Speedy should I ask him?


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

> Want to bet on that?



Most of us are not as black or white as we think we are.


----------



## robbie

Can't send a picture but one is hick from WV and buckeye from OH.  Do we pass the criteria?  I promise no trailers or outhouses.


----------



## slotted

elaine said:
			
		

> Most of us are not as black or white as we think we are.


Exactly my point. My kids are a mix of Salvadorian, European, Indian, who knows what else.


----------



## crazysquid

robbie said:
			
		

> Can't send a picture but one is hick from WV and buckeye from OH.  Do we pass the criteria?  I promise no trailers or outhouses.


You pass


----------



## rdkarob

robbie said:
			
		

> We came to Waldorf from PG in 01 for better schools.  Neighborhood nice then.  Now we are looking to move again.  Twice now we will have to pack up and go because of how fast its going downhill.  I am scared here and don't like to live where you are constantly looking over your shoulder.
> Our problem is deciding whether to go to St. Mary's or Calvert.  We are sorta split on that.  Any suggestions?  Have one in High School and one close to Middle school.




Just get all the way out...out of state...north...too cold for the thugs to be outside...not a lot of work but you can at least raise your child...St. Marys' getting bad...Calvert...route 4 goes straight into DC....


----------



## slotted

slotted said:
			
		

> Want to bet on that?





> What the hells happenin... 11-15-2006 08:23 AM Yes I do ####tard


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

>



Somebody doesn't like you.


----------



## slotted

elaine said:
			
		

> Somebody doesn't like you.


Wish I could get more people to stop liking me.


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

> Wish I could get more people to stop liking me.



I feel ya'.


----------



## pingrr

slotted said:
			
		

> Wish I could get more people to stop liking me.



Who said anyone likes you


----------



## slotted

pingrr said:
			
		

> Who said anyone likes you


----------



## crazysquid

Why can't they make it where if you give someone red, their signature is attached??


----------



## smoothmarine187

I wish they would..........


----------



## LordStanley

rdkarob said:
			
		

> Just get all the way out...out of state...north...too cold for the thugs to be outside...not a lot of work but you can at least raise your child...St. Marys' getting bad...Calvert...route 4 goes straight into DC....




St Marys getting Bad? :shrug:  how do you figure?


----------



## slotted

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Why can't they make it where if you give someone red, their signature is attached??


Where is the fun in that?


----------



## crazysquid

slotted said:
			
		

> Where is the fun in that?


It shows that the person that leaves it is a coward


----------



## crazysquid

slotted said:
			
		

> Where is the fun in that?


 What the hells happenin... 11-15-2006 08:42 AM so we can give people like you something to whine about. 
Let me guess, this was you puss boy


----------



## slotted

crazysquid said:
			
		

> What the hells happenin... 11-15-2006 08:42 AM so we can give people like you something to whine about.
> Let me guess, this was you puss boy


----------



## rdkarob

LordStanley said:
			
		

> St Marys getting Bad? :shrug:  how do you figure?





Im sorry...will get bad once the bypass is put it. St. Marys is what Charles County use to be 6 or 7 years ago....its getting there...just a matter of time...stay away from the Park.


----------



## crazysquid

slotted said:
			
		

>


Had to choose the bag of popcorn because the sack of nuts for you to munch on wasn't available to you


----------



## slotted

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Had to choose the bag of popcorn because the sack of nuts for you to munch on wasn't available to you


It reminded me of you eating your foot. Check your karma puss boy.


----------



## chernmax

elaine said:
			
		

> Most of us are not as black or white as we think we are.



Purple here.........................


----------



## mAlice

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Had to choose the bag of popcorn because the sack of nuts for you to munch on wasn't available to you




I find it amazing how people get so nasty and hostile over karma.  Grow up.


----------



## crazysquid

slotted said:
			
		

> It reminded me of you eating your foot. Check your karma puss boy.


OH GOD NO!!!!!! Please no more red I can't go on in life knowing that immature retards like you are hiding behind there computers giving out red karma because it makes them feel big


----------



## mAlice

crazysquid said:
			
		

> OH GOD NO!!!!!! Please no more red I can't go on in life knowing that immature retards like you are hiding behind there computers giving out red karma because it makes them feel big




You're so much more mature.  We should all aspire to be as mature as you are.


----------



## chernmax

elaine said:
			
		

> I find it amazing how people get so nasty and hostile over karma.  Grow up.



HAhahaahaaaaa, non issue...


----------



## slotted

elaine said:
			
		

> You're so much more mature.  We should all aspire to be as mature as you are.


Can I hide behind your dress?


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

> Can I hide behind your dress?



How did you know I'm wearing a dress?


----------



## crazysquid

elaine said:
			
		

> We should all aspire to be as mature as you are.QUOTE]Why thank you


----------



## juggy4805

elaine said:
			
		

> Most of us are not as black or white as we think we are.




Care to elaborate?


----------



## slotted

elaine said:
			
		

> We should all aspire to be as mature as you are.





			
				crazysquid said:
			
		

> Why thank you



:fixed: YW!


----------



## chernmax

slotted said:
			
		

> Can I hide under your breasts?



Fixed...  

I knew you where wearing them...


----------



## mAlice

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Care to elaborate?




You can't figure it out?


----------



## slotted

elaine said:
			
		

> How did you know I'm wearing a dress?


----------



## slotted

chernmax said:
			
		

> I knew you where wearing them...


What means this?


----------



## mAlice

chernmax said:
			
		

> Fixed...
> 
> I knew you where wearing them...




You knew I were where wearing them?


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

> What means this?


----------



## chernmax

slotted said:
			
		

> What means this?



elaine asked how did you know she was wearing a dress, SOOOOooooo... Duh


----------



## chernmax

elaine said:
			
		

> You knew I were where wearing them?



You were where were what???


----------



## mAlice

chernmax said:
			
		

> elaine asked how did you know she was wearing a dress, SOOOOooooo... Duh


----------



## chernmax

elaine said:
			
		

>



Thank god I had my tray table and seatback in the upright position...


----------



## aps45819

elaine said:
			
		

> Most of us are not as black or white as we think we are.


Growing up in central VA, we were pummeled with VA history in school. Big joke was 
Q: What did Thomas Jefferson's slaves call him? 
A: Daddy

Was very suprised that this was a big nes a couple of years ago, with folks wanting to do DNA tests and such.


----------



## slotted

chernmax said:
			
		

> Thank god I had my tray table and seatback in the upright position...


----------



## slotted

elaine said:
			
		

> You're so much more mature.  We should all aspire to be as mature as you are.


He is, see. 

 What the hells happenin... 11-15-2006 09:34 AM here's for thinking you are the ####. Squid  

 


You should have left green to match the jealousy that you feel.


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

> He is, see.
> 
> What the hells happenin... 11-15-2006 09:34 AM here's for thinking you are the ####. Squid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have left green to match the jealousy that you feel.


----------



## mAlice

elaine said:
			
		

>








> What the hells happenin... 11-15-2006 10:11 AM Here's for picking on him


----------



## pingrr

slotted said:
			
		

> He is, see.
> 
> What the hells happenin... 11-15-2006 09:34 AM here's for thinking you are the ####. Squid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have left green to match the jealousy that you feel.




Ah did some hurt your feelings?  Poor slotted.  To bad nobody feels sorry for you.


----------



## slotted

pingrr said:
			
		

> Ah did some hurt your feelings?  Poor slotted.  To bad nobody feels sorry for you.


I figured you'd be busy posting on the X-box forum.


----------



## slotted

What the hells happenin... 11-15-2006 10:14 AM #### you, you are nothing more than an faggit ass internet tuff guy, P.s. bite my taint - Pingrr 




To bad I live in Miami now. Let me know when you get down this way. ~love, Your internet Tuff Guy, slotted.


----------



## crazysquid

slotted said:
			
		

> What the hells happenin... 11-15-2006 10:14 AM #### you, you are nothing more than an faggit ass internet tuff guy, P.s. bite my taint - Pingrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad I live in Miami now. Let me know when you get down this way. ~love, Your internet Tuff Guy, slotted.


Move down there so no one knows you’re a low life drunken wife beater that breaks up marriages?


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

> What the hells happenin... 11-15-2006 10:14 AM #### you, you are nothing more than an faggit ass internet tuff guy, P.s. bite my taint - Pingrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad I live in Miami now. Let me know when you get down this way. ~love, Your internet Tuff Guy, slotted.




:snort:


----------



## mAlice

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Move down there so no one knows you’re a low life drunken wife beater that breaks up marriages?




Oh, you know so much!


----------



## slotted

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Move down there so no one knows you’re a low life drunken wife beater that breaks up marriages?


How did you guess?


----------



## crazysquid

elaine said:
			
		

> Oh, you know so much!


And you know so little


----------



## mAlice

crazysquid said:
			
		

> And you know so little




You got me pegged.


----------



## slotted

elaine said:
			
		

> You got me pegged.


:squareblockroundhole:


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

> :squareblockroundhole:




Are you callin' me a square?


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> Are you callin' me a square?


It's hip to be square.


----------



## Ponytail

slotted said:
			
		

> :squareblockroundhole:



Just requires a bigger hammer.


----------



## slotted

elaine said:
			
		

> Are you callin' me a square?


No...... you are the hole.


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

> No...... you are the hole.



then you must be the square peg.


----------



## mAlice

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Just requires a bigger hammer.



clever!


----------



## SamSpade

RoseRed said:
			
		

> It's hip to be square.


 
Nah, that's just something square people say...


----------



## mAlice

SamSpade said:
			
		

> Nah, that's just something square people say...



RR, you gonna' take that?


----------



## slotted

elaine said:
			
		

> RR, you gonna' take that?


Depends on how big the hammer is.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> RR, you gonna' take that?



  It is true.  I am a totally square dork.  Truth hurts.  orkchop:


----------



## pingrr

slotted said:
			
		

> I figured you'd be busy posting on the X-box forum.



I alternate forums to post on.  xboxe scene, my 350z, somd, somd racing.  It's a lot to keep up with

You just jelous that I get my xbox games for free and you have to pay for them.


----------



## slotted

pingrr said:
			
		

> I alternate forums to post on.  xboxe scene, my 350z, somd, somd racing.  It's a lot to keep up with


That was soooo 5 minutes ago.




What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
Pussycat, Pussycat
I've got flowers
And lots of hours
To spend with you.
So go and powder your cute little pussycat nose!
Pussycat, Pussycat
I love you
Yes, I do!
You and your pussycat nose!
What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
Pussycat, Pussycat
You're so thrilling
And I'm so willing
To care for you.
So go and make up your cute little pussycat face!
Pussycat, Pussycat
I love you
Yes, I do!
You and your pussycat face!
What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
Pussycat, Pussycat
You're delicious
And if my wishes
Can all come true
I'll soon be kissing your sweet little pussycat lips!
Pussycat, Pussycat
I love you
Yes, I do!
You and your pussycat lips!
You and your pussycat eyes!
You and your pussycat nose!


----------



## Ponytail

slotted said:
			
		

> Depends on how big the hammer is.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> It is true.  I am a totally square dork.  Truth hurts.  orkchop:



Then I guess that's a "yes".


----------



## crazysquid

slotted said:
			
		

> That was soooo 5 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
> What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
> Pussycat, Pussycat
> I've got flowers
> And lots of hours
> To spend with you.
> So go and powder your cute little pussycat nose!
> Pussycat, Pussycat
> I love you
> Yes, I do!
> You and your pussycat nose!
> What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
> What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
> Pussycat, Pussycat
> You're so thrilling
> And I'm so willing
> To care for you.
> So go and make up your cute little pussycat face!
> Pussycat, Pussycat
> I love you
> Yes, I do!
> You and your pussycat face!
> What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
> What's new pussycat? Woah, Woah
> Pussycat, Pussycat
> You're delicious
> And if my wishes
> Can all come true
> I'll soon be kissing your sweet little pussycat lips!
> Pussycat, Pussycat
> I love you
> Yes, I do!
> You and your pussycat lips!
> You and your pussycat eyes!
> You and your pussycat nose!


I knew you had a welcome mat tattooed on your back side


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> Then I guess that's a "yes".



I need a playmate.


----------



## Ponytail

pingrr said:
			
		

> I alternate forums to post on.  xboxe scene, my 350z, somd, somd racing.  It's a lot to keep up with
> 
> You just jelous that I get my xbox games for free and you have to pay for them.



Are you as popular on those other forums as you are here?


----------



## slotted

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I knew you had a welcome mat tattooed on your back side


You misread it. It said "Welcome Matt".


----------



## crazysquid

slotted said:
			
		

> You misread it. It said "Welcome Matt".


Well, at least your honest about it


----------



## slotted

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Well, at least your honest about it


:chuckle:


----------



## mAlice

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Are you as popular on those other forums as you are here?


----------



## crazysquid

slotted said:
			
		

> You misread it. It said "Welcome Matt".


Or is that your boyfriends name?


----------



## slotted

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Or is that your boyfriends name?


You are a little slow, huh...


----------



## Azzy

I'm venturing out to Waldorf  wish me luck 

I made it without getting killed yesterday and the day before and the day before, hopefully today will be like those days  If I never see you guys again, I love you!


----------



## smoothmarine187

Just watch out for all of the Roofless.....not to mention toofless G's.......lol


----------



## juggy4805

Azzy said:
			
		

> I'm venturing out to Waldorf  wish me luck
> 
> I made it without getting killed yesterday and the day before and the day before, hopefully today will be like those days  If I never see you guys again, I love you!




You will be in my prayers.


----------



## pingrr

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Are you as popular on those other forums as you are here?



I don't post like a jack ass on there.  I was actually trying to learn somthing on the other forums so I post like a regular person.  Over hear I am mearly trying to entertain myself.


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> I don't post like a jack ass on there.  I was actually trying to learn somthing on the other forums so I post like a regular person.  Over hear I am mearly trying to entertain myself.




ahahahaha Pingrr strikes again.........


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Just watch out for all of the Roofless.....not to mention toofless G's.......lol



Slotted's boyfriend is one of those toofless G's


----------



## smoothmarine187

OG Loc dogg...........OG Loc.........he's gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsta


----------



## juggy4805

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> OG Loc dogg...........OG Loc.........he's gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsta





 Grove Street fool!


----------



## smoothmarine187

hahahah....I love it........


----------



## Azzy

I made it  home without being mugged, shot, or stabbed  Today was a good day


----------



## LordStanley

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> OG Loc dogg...........OG Loc.........he's gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsta




wasnt he in, Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood.


----------



## smoothmarine187

LordStanley said:
			
		

> wasnt he in, Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood.



lol...he might have been but he is also in the video game..


----------



## chernmax

Azzy said:
			
		

> I made it  home without being mugged, shot, or stabbed  Today was a good day



And tomorrow will be a new day, good luck and report back if safe...


----------



## chernmax

And the hits just keep coming...

Christmas shopping at the St. Charles Mall?  
Pack your own heat as the armed robbery season has kicked off with another armed robbery of shoppers, in broad daylight at the Waldorf mall.   Police report that on Sunday at 4:30 pm, Charles County Sheriff's patrol officers responded to a call for a robbery.  They report that two men were walking in the parking lot outside of Dick's Sporting Goods when they were approached by three men.  One of the robbers knocked one of the victims to the ground and when his friend attempted to help him, the other assailants then clobbered the second victim and knocked him to the ground. The violent hoodlums then produced a stun gun and used it on both victims. The robbers then stole the victim's shoes, wallets and jackets. The punks were described as black males between 16 to 18 years of age, wearing dark clothing and black jackets and last seen running towards Macy's.  Anyone with information about this incident is asked to contact the Charles County Sheriff’s Office at 301-932-7777. Officer W. Halt is investigating.


Burchmart Robbed

WALDORF --- On Nov. 15 at 11:46 p.m., Charles County Sheriff’s officers responded to Burchmart located at 10195B Berry Road in Waldorf for the report of an armed robbery. Investigation revealed the suspect approached the counter, brandished a handgun and demanded money. When the employee, a 30-year-old Mechanicsville woman, opened the cash register, the suspect reached over and grabbed the money from the drawer. The suspect then fled on foot toward McDaniel Road. The suspect is described as a light-complexioned black male, 5 feet 7 inches tall and weighing 150 pounds. He was wearing a black hooded sweatshirt with the hood over his head and a sleeveless vest. The clerk and two other employees, a 20-year-old man and a 59-year-old man, who were also in the store, were not injured. Anyone with information about this incident is asked to contact the Charles County Sheriff’s Office at 301-932-7777. Officer D. Sauve is investigating.


ARMED ROBBERY: Charles County Sheriff's officers report that on Nov. 15 at 2:52 a.m., Charles County Sheriff’s officers responded to Dash-In located at 5105 Indian Head Highway in Glymont for the report of an armed robbery. Investigation revealed a man and a woman entered the business, purchased merchandise and left the store. They returned a short time later. The man brandished a handgun, jumped over the counter, struck the clerk in the head with the handgun and stole cash from the register. The woman stole several cartons of cigarettes. The suspects then fled the scene. The first suspect is described as a medium-complexioned black male. He is 18 to 24 years old, has braided hair and was wearing a black jacket and blue jeans. The second suspect is described as a light-complexioned black female. She is 18 to 22 years of age and was wearing a black jacket and blue jeans. Their vehicle is described as a light blue, late-model Ford van or mini-van. The employee, a 35-year-old man, was transported by ambulance to Civista Medical Center with non-life-threatening injuries. Anyone with information about this incident is asked to contact the Charles County Sheriff’s Office at 301-743-2222. Officer D. Major is investigating.


----------



## sugarmama

chernmax said:
			
		

> And the hits just keep coming...
> 
> Christmas shopping at the St. Charles Mall?
> Pack your own heat as the armed robbery season has kicked off with another armed robbery of shoppers, in broad daylight at the Waldorf mall.   Police report that on Sunday at 4:30 pm, Charles County Sheriff's patrol officers responded to a call for a robbery.  They report that two men were walking in the parking lot outside of Dick's Sporting Goods when they were approached by three men.  One of the robbers knocked one of the victims to the ground and when his friend attempted to help him, the other assailants then clobbered the second victim and knocked him to the ground. The violent hoodlums then produced a stun gun and used it on both victims. The robbers then stole the victim's shoes, wallets and jackets. *The punks were described as black males between 16 to 18 years of age*, wearing dark clothing and black jackets and last seen running towards Macy's.  Anyone with information about this incident is asked to contact the Charles County Sheriff’s Office at 301-932-7777. Officer W. Halt is investigating.
> 
> 
> Burchmart Robbed
> 
> WALDORF --- On Nov. 15 at 11:46 p.m., Charles County Sheriff’s officers responded to Burchmart located at 10195B Berry Road in Waldorf for the report of an armed robbery. Investigation revealed the suspect approached the counter, brandished a handgun and demanded money. When the employee, a 30-year-old Mechanicsville woman, opened the cash register, the suspect reached over and grabbed the money from the drawer. The suspect then fled on foot toward McDaniel Road. *The suspect is described as a light-complexioned black male*, 5 feet 7 inches tall and weighing 150 pounds. He was wearing a black hooded sweatshirt with the hood over his head and a sleeveless vest. The clerk and two other employees, a 20-year-old man and a 59-year-old man, who were also in the store, were not injured. Anyone with information about this incident is asked to contact the Charles County Sheriff’s Office at 301-932-7777. Officer D. Sauve is investigating.
> 
> 
> ARMED ROBBERY: Charles County Sheriff's officers report that on Nov. 15 at 2:52 a.m., Charles County Sheriff’s officers responded to Dash-In located at 5105 Indian Head Highway in Glymont for the report of an armed robbery. Investigation revealed a man and a woman entered the business, purchased merchandise and left the store. They returned a short time later. The man brandished a handgun, jumped over the counter, struck the clerk in the head with the handgun and stole cash from the register. The woman stole several cartons of cigarettes. The suspects then fled the scene. *The first suspect is described as a medium-complexioned black male.* He is 18 to 24 years old, has braided hair and was wearing a black jacket and blue jeans. *The second suspect is described as a light-complexioned black female.* She is 18 to 22 years of age and was wearing a black jacket and blue jeans. Their vehicle is described as a light blue, late-model Ford van or mini-van. The employee, a 35-year-old man, was transported by ambulance to Civista Medical Center with non-life-threatening injuries. Anyone with information about this incident is asked to contact the Charles County Sheriff’s Office at 301-743-2222. Officer D. Major is investigating.




Somehow, this does not surprise me.


----------



## rdkarob

sugarmama said:
			
		

> Somehow, this does not surprise me.





I AM SO GLAD PEOPLE ARE REALIZING...."WHO" IT IS COMMITTING THESE CRIMES!!!!  LOOK WHAT HAPPENED AT ANNAPOLIS MALL WHERE IT IS SUPPOSE TO BE NICE.....DESCRIPTIONS OF SUSPECTS IF ANYONE KNOWS.


----------



## purplepassion

aubriana said:
			
		

> Just wait and see. When Dyson gets his wish and Metrorail builds a station down here we'll have all those nice people visiting our area!



There is riff raff coming into the Counties whether a metrorail is put down here or not.  Many from Prince George's are using their own car or coming down and stealing cars from So. MD and then do their robberies.  

I have had the same experience with Social Services.  I went to get help after my divorce but because I owned a car and the kids had bonds from their grandparents I wasn't qualified.  I just wanted something to tide me over for a short time.  Not for the rest of my life.  I work for my money and don't expect others to just give it to me while I sit on my $ss.

I would love to have a metrorail in Calvert County.  I have to drive to College Park every day and would love to say some money on transportation.  Lord knows I have tried for the last several years to get a job in So. MD. and it is nearly impossible.


----------



## Tomahawk202

*Glad to see Racism is alive and well in SoMd......*

I drive a really fast, expensive race car. I have tinted windows and bright shiny rims. It has a stereo that costs more than your monthly mortgage payment. I play my music really, really loud, with lots of bass, and I wear my hat backwards too. I wear baggy jeans, and a big puffy bomber-style jacket, and I am wearing 400 dollar Prada shades. 
     I stop at red lights in Waldorf, and be-bop my way into the parking lot at the mall. And while at the light, I notice that in lanes full of traffic, there is at least a full car length of space to my immediate right and left, as if no one wants to sit next to me at the light. I lean forward and glance around my doorpost, to see who is driving these cars that refuse to sit next to me at the light, and you guessed it, it's little white grandma or some southern maryland soccer mom, looking in the other direction, hoping I don't take notice to the insult. Hoping the light turns green, quickly. 
     At the mall, I get out of my car, and hit the key fob, locking my doors and I pull my pants up and start for the door. I am approaching this white mother and daughter, she looks to be about 45 and in excellent shape. The daughter about 19 and clearly a college co-ed, home visiting the family for the holiday break from school. The daughter looks up and sees me and switches sides with her mother, to aviod my glance and put a little more space between us. The mom switches shoulders with her purse, and tries to covertly clutch it, as if she is holding on for dear life. I am wearing a .45 caliber pistol, tucked neatly in a holster on my left side....but they don't know that. Or do they.....
     As we pass, I listen for breathing from either one, and with heads down and an almost panic in their step, they scurry on...hoping, wishing and praying to make it to their car in one peice.......I laugh out loud and continue on my way......
     I have been a cop for almost 11 years. I am black and 6 and a half feet tall. I have been shot at and shot people, I have raced the streets in some of the worst cities in America, to save a person's life, whom I don't even know. I have fought wars in Afghanistan, and Iraq, been down to Columbia too. I have looked evil straight in the face, and have never flinched. In the name of the United States, in the name of black people, and for the protection of my family our very way of life, I have done this. More so than you.....
     When I killed those two guys as a cop, in a desperate shoot out a few years ago...they were white guys. When I killed and ordered my guys to kill a bunch of people in the wars, they weren't black either. You people should focus on a way of making the streets safer, and not 'placing blame' to make it look like someone else's ( read; Black Peoples ) fault. 63% of the people on welfare, are white. ( Check that stat out....please )
     So...when you see some black kid, or some black guy walking along, talking on his cellphone, or carrying his own packages...possibly out doing a little shopping of his own, for his own family, try not to pigeon-hole him as a bad guy. Or someone wanting to rape your little snow white, Miss Amercia daughter. He just might be one of the good guys, who would chase you down and return your wallet, after you dropped it in the store.


----------



## crabcake

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> So...when you see some black kid, or some black guy walking along, talking on his cellphone, or carrying his own packages...possibly out doing a little shopping of his own, for his own family, try not to pigeon-hole him as a bad guy. Or someone wanting to rape your little snow white, Miss Amercia daughter. He just might be one of the good guys, who would chase you down and return your wallet, after you dropped it in the store.



Or he could be one of the two kids who carjacked me at gunpoint at 5:30 a.m. when I was on my way to work. 

If you don't want to be perceived as a low-life POS (regardless of what ethnicity you happen to be), don't act/talk/dress/bass out like one. Dress like a gangbanger and I'd clutch my purse and pick up my step, too.


----------



## crabcake

And for god's sake ... turn the damn music down. No one is impressed by your ability to make their windshield vibrate with your bump-da-da-thump music.


----------



## Tomahawk202

crabcake said:
			
		

> Or he could be one of the two kids who carjacked me at gunpoint at 5:30 a.m. when I was on my way to work.
> 
> If you don't want to be perceived as a low-life POS (regardless of what ethnicity you happen to be), don't act/talk/dress/bass out like one. Dress like a gangbanger and I'd clutch my purse and pick up my step, too.



  It's amazing how I typed all of that, and all you could pick out was a small section, dealing with nothing but PERCEPTION. Here, let me break it down to oh ye of little education...

  I laughed out loud, fought in wars, became a cop....all because I couldn't care less about you, or your preception of what I should be. I have done all that so I CAN DRESS, whatever way I want, so I CAN drive down the street and blast my music, and I can DO what I want.  ( within the confines of the law of course ) Clutch your purse, keep your stereotypes all you want, but you all look like bigger damn fools in our eyes, then we do in yours. ( or would THAT be a matter of perception? SARCASM..)  Oh, Jay-Z has a new CD out, you should check it out. LOL !!!


----------



## crabcake

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> I laughed out loud, fought in wars, became a cop....all because I couldn't care less about you, or your preception of what I should be. I have done all that so I CAN DRESS, whatever way I want, so I CAN drive down the street and blast my music, and I can DO what I want.



 You want a cookie? I was in the military and worked for the government, too. But I don't use it as a crutch for obnoxious behavior. If you don't care about others' perception of your choices in transportation, music and attire, why are you even  on here about it? 

Probably because you DO care ... or just want to stoke that racism fire just a little bit. What next? You gonna sue IHOP because they didn't seat you before other diners and claim it's because they're racist?  

Why can't you just _be_ without _being_ an ass? If you choose to dress and act a certain way, don't get pissy or sue-happy when someone makes the assumption that you are what you're wearing. The same is said for a woman who chooses to wear a low-cut blouse, then biatches about people staring at her teets. :shrug:


----------



## willie

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> It's amazing how I typed all of that, and all you could pick out was a small section, dealing with nothing but PERCEPTION. Here, let me break it down to oh ye of little education...
> 
> I laughed out loud, fought in wars, became a cop....all because I couldn't care less about you, or your preception of what I should be. I have done all that so I CAN DRESS, whatever way I want, so I CAN drive down the street and blast my music, and I can DO what I want.  ( within the confines of the law of course ) Clutch your purse, keep your stereotypes all you want, but you all look like bigger damn fools in our eyes, then we do in yours. ( or would THAT be a matter of perception? SARCASM..)  Oh, Jay-Z has a new CD out, you should check it out. LOL !!!


So if we don't accept your hip hop culture then we are the racist here?


----------



## mainman

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Oh, Jay-Z has a new CD out, you should check it out. LOL !!!


Don't buh-leee da hype... It aint that good....LOL


----------



## desertrat

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> QUOTE]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> I drive a really fast, expensive race car. I have tinted windows and bright shiny rims. It has a stereo that costs more than your monthly mortgage payment. I play my music really, really loud, with lots of bass, and I wear my hat backwards too. I wear baggy jeans, and a big puffy bomber-style jacket, and I am wearing 400 dollar Prada shades.
> 
> 
> 
> You make a lot of money for a cop. I call BS.
Click to expand...


----------



## desertrat

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> I drive a really fast, expensive race car. I have tinted windows and bright shiny rims. It has a stereo that costs more than your monthly mortgage payment.* I play my music really, really loud*, with lots of bass, and I wear my hat backwards too. I wear baggy jeans, and a big puffy bomber-style jacket, and I am wearing 400 dollar Prada shades.
> I stop at red lights in Waldorf, and be-bop my way into the parking lot at the mall. And while at the light, I notice that in lanes full of traffic, there is *at least a full car length of space to my immediate right and left, as if no one wants to sit next to me at the light.* I lean forward and glance around my doorpost, to see who is driving these cars that refuse to sit next to me at the light, and you guessed it, it's little white grandma or some southern maryland soccer mom, looking in the other direction, *hoping I'll turn my obnoxious music down*.QUOTE]
> Playing music too loud is against the law. Is this a case of the police thinking the law doesn't apply to them, they know their buddies wouldn't give them a ticket, you are just a jerk or it's all BS?


----------



## donbarzini

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> It's amazing how I typed all of that, and all you could pick out was a small section, dealing with nothing but PERCEPTION. Here, let me break it down to oh ye of little education...
> 
> I laughed out loud, fought in wars, became a cop....all because I couldn't care less about you, or your preception of what I should be. I have done all that so I CAN DRESS, whatever way I want, so I CAN drive down the street and blast my music, and I can DO what I want.  ( within the confines of the law of course ) Clutch your purse, keep your stereotypes all you want, but you all look like bigger damn fools in our eyes, then we do in yours. ( or would THAT be a matter of perception? SARCASM..)  Oh, Jay-Z has a new CD out, you should check it out. LOL !!!




You know what? Just because some municipality, state, or the federal government permitted you to carry a badge and gun, doesn't mean you're a cop. You may be a police officer, but you're NOT a Cop. If you PROUDLY dress and behave like a thug, just to garner a visceral reaction that you claim to resent; the old adage comes to mind. You know; the one that says: "If it walks like a duck,...etc"? Well, if you dress like a thug and strut around having to "pull up your pants" and use your size to intimidate John/Jane Q. Public, you're nothing but a bully attempting to redress grievances(real or imagined) in your past. Just like most bullies that become police officers; I would venture to guess that you did it to "get even". Get help!


----------



## migtig

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> I drive a really fast, expensive race car. I have tinted windows and bright shiny rims. It has a stereo that costs more than your monthly mortgage payment. I play my music really, really loud, with lots of bass, and I wear my hat backwards too. I wear baggy jeans, and a big puffy bomber-style jacket, and I am wearing 400 dollar Prada shades.
> I stop at red lights in Waldorf, and be-bop my way into the parking lot at the mall. And while at the light, I notice that in lanes full of traffic, there is at least a full car length of space to my immediate right and left, as if no one wants to sit next to me at the light. I lean forward and glance around my doorpost, to see who is driving these cars that refuse to sit next to me at the light, and you guessed it, it's little white grandma or some southern maryland soccer mom, looking in the other direction, hoping I don't take notice to the insult. Hoping the light turns green, quickly.
> At the mall, I get out of my car, and hit the key fob, locking my doors and I pull my pants up and start for the door. I am approaching this white mother and daughter, she looks to be about 45 and in excellent shape. The daughter about 19 and clearly a college co-ed, home visiting the family for the holiday break from school. The daughter looks up and sees me and switches sides with her mother, to aviod my glance and put a little more space between us. The mom switches shoulders with her purse, and tries to covertly clutch it, as if she is holding on for dear life. I am wearing a .45 caliber pistol, tucked neatly in a holster on my left side....but they don't know that. Or do they.....
> As we pass, I listen for breathing from either one, and with heads down and an almost panic in their step, they scurry on...hoping, wishing and praying to make it to their car in one peice.......I laugh out loud and continue on my way......
> I have been a cop for almost 11 years. I am black and 6 and a half feet tall. I have been shot at and shot people, I have raced the streets in some of the worst cities in America, to save a person's life, whom I don't even know. I have fought wars in Afghanistan, and Iraq, been down to Columbia too. I have looked evil straight in the face, and have never flinched. In the name of the United States, in the name of black people, and for the protection of my family our very way of life, I have done this. More so than you.....
> When I killed those two guys as a cop, in a desperate shoot out a few years ago...they were white guys. When I killed and ordered my guys to kill a bunch of people in the wars, they weren't black either. You people should focus on a way of making the streets safer, and not 'placing blame' to make it look like someone else's ( read; Black Peoples ) fault. 63% of the people on welfare, are white. ( Check that stat out....please )
> So...when you see some black kid, or some black guy walking along, talking on his cellphone, or carrying his own packages...possibly out doing a little shopping of his own, for his own family, try not to pigeon-hole him as a bad guy. Or someone wanting to rape your little snow white, Miss Amercia daughter. He just might be one of the good guys, who would chase you down and return your wallet, after you dropped it in the store.



I'm short.  I think the fact that people may be intimidated by you comes from the fact that you most likely look at them intensely and tower over them in height, not your clothing or whatever.  Personally, I'd just kick you in the balls with my two-plus inch heeled foot for invading my personal space, and that has nothing to do with what color you are.  Just for the fact that you are an macho manly arsehole and I don't like dicks who TRY to intimidate me.   :shrug:

As for your music, will that's just immature.  Has it ever occured to you that I have a really good Keyshia Cole song playing and I don't want to hear  Jay_Z at that moment in my car or I would be playing that cd?  

BTW, there's a lot of combat vets on this board.  Don't use that as some excuse for bad behavior.


----------



## vraiblonde

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> The daughter looks up and sees me and switches sides with her mother, to aviod my glance and put a little more space between us. The mom switches shoulders with her purse, and tries to covertly clutch it, as if she is holding on for dear life.


Maybe they'd have done that no matter what color you are.  I know I do.  If I'm at the mall or walking down the sidewalk, and some menacing looking guy starts to pass me, I'll grab the straps of my purse and become aware of him.

Has nothing to do with color, has to do with situational awareness, which you as a cop have certainly heard of.


----------



## Sharon

*Priceless...*

Racist cop bragging about being a member of this forum (after his 1st post last night) on myspace.


----------



## Kyle

If you don't want to get pecked by the buzzards... Don't play dead.


----------



## vraiblonde

I don't really like anecdotal stories that "prove" racism.  Like, black people who get offended that they were snubbed by a waitress, but fail to notice that the waitress is snubbing everyone, not just them.  Or Tomahawk's story of the women who gave him space at the mall, but if they'd have done that to a white guy, he would never have noticed that.

I've never been a person who notices skin color, and I resent being put in a position to have to start, lest I inadvertently offend some black person with my normal self-protective behavior.


----------



## desertrat

Kyle said:
			
		

> If you don't want to get pecked by the buzzards... Don't play dead.


Corellary: If you want to catch a buzzard....play dead.


----------



## Kerad

More times than not, the those that cry "Racism!" are the biggest racists of all.


----------



## Kyle

desertrat said:
			
		

> Corellary: If you want to catch a buzzard....play dead.


The Govt. frowns on baiting them.


----------



## mv_princess

So I guess I am a racist, because the Guy in the store the other day yelled at me because I was white, and it was my fault he couldn't bring his backpack into the store, then said he was going to kill me. All because I wanted a stupid can of corn.


----------



## desertrat

Kyle said:
			
		

> The Govt. frowns on baiting them.


I know, dammit. My hero...Charles Bronson in Death Wish.


----------



## Kerad

mv_princess said:
			
		

> So I guess I am a racist, because the Guy in the store the other day yelled at me because I was white, and it was my fault he couldn't bring his backpack into the store, then said he was going to kill me. All because I wanted a stupid can of corn.



Where was this?  He wanted to kill you beacause you wanted to buy corn?


----------



## mv_princess

Kerad said:
			
		

> Where was this?  He wanted to kill you beacause you wanted to buy corn?


 At McKays. well he wanted to kill me because I was white, and he couldn't bring his backpack in the store, because they were trying to keep down on the stealing.


----------



## MMDad

I guess I'm a racist because I put my wallet in my front pocket when I go to DC, NYC, Puerto Rico, Pakistan, Italy, San Diego, Waldorf, and Lexington Park. I should be more tolerant and just trust anyone that is dressed like a thug, gang-banger, biker, redneck, bum, druggie, or punk is really a veteran cop who is just expressing his right to look how he wants to.

All those theft prevention vidoes you've seen that tell ladies to hold their purses tight are just racist.


----------



## desertrat

mv_princess said:
			
		

> So I guess I am a racist, because the Guy in the store the other day yelled at me because I was white, and it was my fault he couldn't bring his backpack into the store, then said he was going to kill me. All because I wanted a stupid can of corn.


Don't feel bad, I had an older black man who was in his nice Cadillac, with his wife call me "white trash" when I honked at him. He was blocking the intersection when the light had turned red. Now if that wasn't racist, what is?


----------



## mv_princess

desertrat said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad, I had an older black man who was in his nice Cadillac, with his wife call me "white trash" when I honked at him. He was blocking the intersection when the light had turned red. Now if that wasn't racist, what is?


 Well I have never before in my life used the n-word....but I used it that afternoon, along with a few others.


----------



## Kerad

desertrat said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad, I had an older black man who was in his nice Cadillac, with his wife call me "white trash" when I honked at him. He was blocking the intersection when the light had turned red. Now if that wasn't racist, what is?



Now...if he would would have called you a "honkey"...he would have been technically correct.


----------



## desertrat

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Well I have never before in my life used the n-word....but I used it that afternoon, along with a few others.


I was stunned at first and then laughed all the way to the store. Of course he didn't threaten my life either.


----------



## mv_princess

desertrat said:
			
		

> I was stunned at first and then laughed all the way to the store. Of course he didn't threaten my life either.


 I probably would have left it alone, if he hadn't said he was going to kill me.


----------



## desertrat

Kerad said:
			
		

> Now...if he would would have called you a "honkey"...he would have been technically correct.


  That would have been funny.


----------



## chernmax

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> When I killed those two guys as a cop, in a desperate shoot out a few years ago...they were white guys. When I killed and ordered my guys to kill a bunch of people in the wars, they weren't black either. You people should focus on a way of making the streets safer, and not 'placing blame' to make it look like someone else's ( read; Black Peoples ) fault. 63% of the people on welfare, are white. ( Check that stat out....please )
> So...when you see some black kid, or some black guy walking along, talking on his cellphone, or carrying his own packages...possibly out doing a little shopping of his own, for his own family, try not to pigeon-hole him as a bad guy. Or someone wanting to rape your little snow white, Miss Amercia daughter. He just might be one of the good guys, who would chase you down and return your wallet, after you dropped it in the store.



This post should be sent to your supervisor, I doubt any real cop would have posted such bullsh!t.  And next time you post statistics, post the violent crime statistics by African American Males 16-35 who oh, let me guess, fit your profile, unlike the US Government B/S, I profile based on crime stats, an you fit my bill. Suck it up...    

I also have profiles for hispanics, whites, asians and everyone else gets there fair share as well, it's not about your opinion, it's about mine and what makes me and my family feel comfortable...


----------



## RoseRed

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> I have been a cop for almost 11 years.






> Location:
> Chuck County
> Interests:
> Fighting Wars
> *Occupation:
> County Trashman....  *



Which is it?


----------



## mainman

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Which is it?


I think he means he takes out the "trash" 

Get it blondie?


----------



## desertrat

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Which is it?


I'm thinking...trash talker.


----------



## RoseRed

mainman said:
			
		

> I think he means he takes out the "trash"
> 
> Get it blondie?



I'm not cool like that and don't get things.


----------



## duck

I don't know why people are trying to convince these racist bigots to change their mind. We would be best off if they took their uninformed hate elsewhere. This is especially true of those that moved in, demanded big box stores, fast food restaurants, built houses in watersheds, enacted laws to prevent affordable housing, refuse to pay taxes for public services, etc. etc. and then complain that there are too many people living here.


----------



## desertrat

duck said:
			
		

> I don't know why people are trying to convince these racist bigots to change their mind. We would be best off if they took their uninformed hate elsewhere. This is especially true of those that moved in, demanded big box stores, fast food restaurants, built houses in watersheds, enacted laws to prevent affordable housing, refuse to pay taxes for public services, etc. etc. and then complain that there are too many people living here.


I heard....quack, quack....quack.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Disco Stu said:
			
		

> Every freakin' news article is about some robbery or assualut or worse. What the hells going on with this place?
> 
> It wasn't this bad back in the late 80s/early 90s. Must be the influx of PG County and DC section 8 housing people who got kicked out for some reason.
> 
> On a bigger note, the black community needs to step up to the plate and hold its young men accountable and responsible for their actions. Too much of this "Tyrone ain't nuthin' but a victim" crap is being used as an excuse for bad criminal behavior.
> 
> I am sorry your ancestors were slaves, but that does NOT give you an excuse or validation to live a criminal lifestyle!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Selfish young jerks, only care about their immediate needs and dont give two cents about anyone else.


 
I can;t believe the not just suggestion but blatant racism in this. Not all crims is linked to black people. Although the media often ignores when it is (race is something the media does not touch), white people around here are also responsible for their fair share of crap. Go to Checkers on 301 & 5 on a Friday Night.


----------



## chernmax

desertrat said:
			
		

> I heard....quack, quack....quack.



LOL, I heard.............


----------



## Tomahawk202

*Hello again....*

First off, I don't work for charles county. That being said, I had no expectation of changing anyone's mind, with the posts that I have and will continue to leave on here. Bigots aren't just made or broken overnight, you guys took years to learn to be the way that you are. It's ok with me...I have no problem with it. Like I said, I smile and continue upon my way.....
Some of you guys' posts make absolutely no sense at all. Who said that I was acting obnoxious? What, by playing my music loudly? The law is 50 feet, 50 dollars. As long as I don't break the law, I can do what I want. Right? Right. So, I can't wear my "hip-hop" clothing in SoMd? Well, tough. It's you who have to learn how to get used to living with black folks. I have been taking $h*t from bigots for, like, ever. So, it's just another day....LOL
But, hey, I happen to have a sense of style, and yes, I do play golf too. I know it sounds like alot, but trust me, I can afford it.  
For those of you who say that my post was a bunch of BS, you don't have to live with what me and people like me deal with every single day. I am only one person...imagine what my son will have to deal with.
As far as opinions, I couldn't care less about you or your family. And if you hate us cops so much, don't bother to dial 911 when something happens. Just do what we did in the gulf and " suck it up". LOL 
My supervisor isn't black. And so unless I broke some law by saying what I have said on here, you can __ " fill in the blank". Point being, most of the ones who have had something negative to say on here, you are probably the ones who have two teeth in your head, and no concept of dental insurance. Oh by the way, Keyshia Cole sucks.....LOL


----------



## migtig

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Oh by the way, Keyshia Cole sucks.....LOL


Me too and I swallow.  

However, I still think I'd kick you.


----------



## desertrat

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Some of you guys' posts make absolutely no sense at all. Who said that I was acting obnoxious? What, by playing my music loudly? The law is 50 feet, 50 dollars. As long as I don't break the law, I can do what I want.


Yeah, that would be me. I thought you said really loudly.
Sorry if it made no sense, I thought it was pretty clear.
As far as what you wear, I don't care if you wear a miniskirt.


----------



## desertrat

> Bigots aren't just made or broken overnight, you guys took years to *learn* to be the way that you are. It's ok with me...I have no problem with it. Like I said, I smile and continue upon my way.....


I couldn't agree more. Good teachers helped. I don't think anyone is born with inclinations one way or another.


----------



## chernmax

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> As far as opinions, I couldn't care less about you or your family. And if you hate us cops so much, don't bother to dial 911 when something happens. Just do what we did in the gulf and " suck it up". LOL
> My supervisor isn't black. And so unless I broke some law by saying what I have said on here, you can __ " fill in the blank". Point being, most of the ones who have had something negative to say on here, you are probably the ones who have two teeth in your head, and no concept of dental insurance. Oh by the way, Keyshia Cole sucks.....LOL



I like decent cops with a good head on their shoulder who are smart enough not to be drawn in to the talk. As for 911 calls, cops are not the first line of defense, I am, you are nothing more to me than an after the fact RESPONDER!!!

If a cop ever gets a call from me, it's probably because their is a body I need you to recover.  I take ownership for my family and will do whatever it takes. I learned that in NYC before I even joined the military. And the 24 years I served, I did 8 tours to the middle east (8 years in law enforcement) so I'm pretty sure I know how to suck it up better than you!!!

Who cares what race your supervisor is...    

Quit acting like a little b!tch...


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> First off, I don't work for charles county. That being said, I had no expectation of changing anyone's mind, with the posts that I have and will continue to leave on here. Bigots aren't just made or broken overnight, you guys took years to learn to be the way that you are. It's ok with me...I have no problem with it. Like I said, I smile and continue upon my way.....
> Some of you guys' posts make absolutely no sense at all. Who said that I was acting obnoxious? What, by playing my music loudly? The law is 50 feet, 50 dollars. As long as I don't break the law, I can do what I want. Right? Right. So, I can't wear my "hip-hop" clothing in SoMd? Well, tough. It's you who have to learn how to get used to living with black folks. I have been taking $h*t from bigots for, like, ever. So, it's just another day....LOL
> But, hey, I happen to have a sense of style, and yes, I do play golf too. I know it sounds like alot, but trust me, I can afford it.
> For those of you who say that my post was a bunch of BS, you don't have to live with what me and people like me deal with every single day. I am only one person...imagine what my son will have to deal with.
> As far as opinions, I couldn't care less about you or your family. And if you hate us cops so much, don't bother to dial 911 when something happens. Just do what we did in the gulf and " suck it up". LOL
> My supervisor isn't black. And so unless I broke some law by saying what I have said on here, you can __ " fill in the blank". Point being, most of the ones who have had something negative to say on here, you are probably the ones who have two teeth in your head, and no concept of dental insurance. Oh by the way, Keyshia Cole sucks.....LOL


 
The only thing I don't like about the minorities (or well, majorities) in my neighborhood, is the rap music. I don't understand how they're allowed to crank that #### up at 2:30 in the morning yet I'll have the police called on me if I have my Western up too loud. It's almost like the police and all want me to change the type of music I like.

I just think it's a commom code of respect. You don't like my Dwight Yoakam and I don't like Fitty Cent or Jay-Z.

Other than that, I don't think "black people" are the problem around here. Although some black people clearly comitt crimes, some people would want us to ignore the white person that stabbed someone up at Checkers or shot a mall up and only want us to notice if it's a black person.

Crime is not associated with any race/color/religion/etc. Plain and simple.


----------



## Tomahawk202

LMAO!! MigTig, I love your response.....hahahahah good one.! 

 Hey, I am not into breaking the law. I don't drive at outrageous speeds, or blast music to the point that the car next to me is uncomfortable. I just live my life man. And alot of you people go out of your way, to make it hard for people, just because we have darker skin then you do. 

 Well, I can't change the fact that I am as tall as I am. I don't have a "mean" look about me. " As a matter of fact, people who know me would say quite the opposite". And color never has been an issue with me. Only when I am trying to elighten the retarded and ignorant such as some ( notice how I said some, not all ) of the people in this forum. 

  By all means, protect yourself. Protect your families. The world is getting more dangerous, not safer. Just be aware of the fact that you might be UNDULY influencing someone who just wants to live life, like you do. 

  " Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere." 
         - Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## chernmax

migtig said:
			
		

> Me too and I swallow.



..............................


----------



## Tomahawk202

chernmax said:
			
		

> the 24 years I served, I did 8 tours to the middle east (8 years in law enforcement) so I'm pretty sure I know how to suck it up better than you!!!
> 
> Who cares what race your supervisor is...
> 
> Quit acting like a little b!tch...





Now now now..temper, temper! You seem pretty upset. You sure your not displaced from NYC because you just got released from Rikers Island? You not liking us darkies cause you got the tables turned on you while you were on the inside? You need to chill dude. And by the way, no one I have ever met, has ever been better than me, in anything. LOL


----------



## desertrat

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> LMAO!! MigTig, I love your response.....hahahahah good one.!
> 
> Hey, I am not into breaking the law. I don't drive at outrageous speeds, or blast music to the point that the car next to me is uncomfortable. I just live my life man. And alot of you people go out of your way, to make it hard for people, just because we have darker skin then you do.
> 
> Well, I can't change the fact that I am as tall as I am. I don't have a "mean" look about me. " As a matter of fact, people who know me would say quite the opposite". And color never has been an issue with me. Only when I am trying to elighten the retarded and ignorant such as some ( notice how I said some, not all ) of the people in this forum.
> 
> By all means, protect yourself. Protect your families. The world is getting more dangerous, not safer. Just be aware of the fact that you might be UNDULY influencing someone who just wants to live life, like you do.
> 
> " Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere."
> - Martin Luther King Jr.


Sounds good. I think everyone justs wants to live their life the way they want to. The problem is when someones way of "living", be it loud music, arrogant attitudes, rudeness or trashing the neighborhood interferes with the way other people want to live their lives. Everyone needs to give a bit wouldn't you say? I don't give a hoot what color you are, if you drive down my street speeding, loud music playing and throwing out beer cans, there will be problems. I never had a problem with the way people dress, some of it's pretty damn funny. Copy who ever you want to, I guess. By the way, I don't have any sense of style. Strictly tshirts and jeans on the weekends. Older the better, since we are comparing wardrobes.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Now now now..temper, temper! You seem pretty upset. You sure your not displaced from NYC because you just got released from Rikers Island? You not liking us darkies cause you got the tables turned on you while you were on the inside? You need to chill dude. And by the way, no one I have ever met, has ever been better than me, in anything. LOL


  

Did we all turn 14 or something?


----------



## crabcake

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Now now now..temper, temper! You seem pretty upset. You sure your not displaced from NYC because you just got released from Rikers Island? You not liking *us darkies* cause you got the tables turned on you while you were on the inside? You need to chill dude. And by the way, no one I have ever met, has ever been better than me, in anything. LOL



Yet we're the racists.  Just out of curiousity, would it earn me an ass-kickin' if I (a caucasian) called you a "darkie"?  If you don't want to be discriminated against, quit using discriminatory slang. What next, are you gonna toss out the 'N' word yet threaten to kick a white person's ass when they do it? :shrug:


----------



## Sharon

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> And by the way, no one I have ever met, has ever been better than me, in anything. LOL



I'm sure that's true 










...since we've never met!


----------



## desertrat

crabcake said:
			
		

> Yet we're the racists.  Just out of curiousity, would it earn me an ass-kickin' if I (a caucasian) called you a "darkie"?  If you don't want to be discriminated against, quit using discriminatory slang. What next, are you gonna toss out the 'N' word yet threaten to kick a white person's ass when they do it? :shrug:


And the funny thing is, I don't think anyone even said they didn't like "darkies". He's probably some little skinny kid trying to stir up sh*t. All of those things he says he has are just things he's seen the big boys that he admires  driving and wearing. He's a big bad cop with all the bling. In his dreams.
It has a tingle 
And a tang
That starts 
The day off 
With a bang 
Burma-Shave Lotion (Yor mama)


----------



## Bustem' Down

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> And by the way, no one I have ever met, has ever been better than me, in anything. LOL


Hmmm, call me when you can fix a phased array radar system.


----------



## Kerad

Yo!

All the girlies say I'm pretty fly...


----------



## vraiblonde

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> *I don't* drive at outrageous speeds, or *blast music to the point that the car next to me is uncomfortable*.


From your previous post about the people avoiding you at the light, apparently you do.


----------



## desertrat

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> From your previous post about the people avoiding you at the light, apparently you do.


Nah, he just has " a really fast race car" and an awesomely expensive stereo so his homies will think he's cool. Next he'll be telling us he has an IQ of 275.


----------



## Nupe2

I'm thinkin' MPD...and I don't mean Metropolitan Police Department....


----------



## Sharon

*Now that you mention it...*



			
				Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I'm thinkin' MPD...



Anyone seen SxyPrincess lately?


----------



## desertrat

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I'm thinkin' MPD...and I don't mean Metropolitan Police Department....


Almost certainly.


----------



## chernmax

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Now now now..temper, temper! You seem pretty upset. You sure your not displaced from NYC because you just got released from Rikers Island? You not liking us darkies cause you got the tables turned on you while you were on the inside? You need to chill dude. And by the way, no one I have ever met, has ever been better than me, in anything. LOL




No temper, I call it like I hear it.  Sorry to burst your bubble but no time spent at Rikers Island, but I can guarantee my family and friends who are real police have helped fill many vacancies on the Island.  What's a darkie?  I'm Hispanic so I guess I'm hatin my own blood line (actual I do, the fool thugs!!!).  And while I was on the inside (LOL), I was honorably released (retired   ) and I know for a fact making more as a defense contractor now then most cops!!!   I'm chillin but your perception of me is probably about the same as your police work, fcuked UP!!!


----------



## Lugnut

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> I don't drive at outrageous speeds



I thought you said you were a cop?


----------



## Lugnut

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> And by the way, no one I have ever met, has ever been better than me, in anything. LOL




 

Are you for real?!


----------



## chernmax

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> And by the way, no one I have ever met, has ever been better than me, in anything. LOL



I'm better at posting than you are!!!

You are here... <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/duffy8vslagaufre.gif">

Welcome to the big time dorkie!!!


----------



## robbie

Let me tell you how I see it.  My kids watch music videos where guys are dressed like that and portraying a thug life.  What are they supposed to think when they see a grown man like yourself acting in such a way.  
I like rock music but I'm not going to force everyone around me to listen to it.  Everyone does not like the same thing and to do so is just PLAIN RUDE!
If you have such a nice auto, clothes and several hundred dollar shoes I am to assume that a cops pay is very good.  I would never spend that much on attire unless my house, life insurance, vehicles, kids college tuition and family are set for life.  To do otherwise is reckless and not responsible!  America needs to learn some manners, no matter what the race.  Wait until you are old and see if you can stand the bass in some of the cars around you.  Some old people have ringing in their ears and it causes pain.  Would you want to have that happen to your grandma!  It is RUDE!
I would really look deep inside and wonder why I want such attention drawn to myself.  
I too have a daughter and the reason she reacts to certain guys as I said she sees them on TV grabbing and almost raping the girls around them on the video.
I too had a wild streak and grew up in the 70/80's with heavy metal and all.  At some point in your life you grow up (still have a little fun once in a while) but take care of your family responsibly, finances and have consideration for others.
Thanks for the vent.


----------



## Azzy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Hmmm, call me when you can make pumpkin pie


 

This thread makes me wanna go to the mall


----------



## desertrat

robbie said:
			
		

> Let me tell you how I see it.  My kids watch music videos where guys are dressed like that and portraying a thug life.  What are they supposed to think when they see a grown man like yourself acting in such a way.
> I like rock music but I'm not going to force everyone around me to listen to it.  Everyone does not like the same thing and to do so is just PLAIN RUDE!
> If you have such a nice auto, clothes and several hundred dollar shoes I am to assume that a cops pay is very good.  I would never spend that much on attire unless my house, life insurance, vehicles, kids college tuition and family are set for life.  To do otherwise is reckless and not responsible!  America needs to learn some manners, no matter what the race.  Wait until you are old and see if you can stand the bass in some of the cars around you.  Some old people have ringing in their ears and it causes pain.  Would you want to have that happen to your grandma!  It is RUDE!
> I would really look deep inside and wonder why I want such attention drawn to myself.
> I too have a daughter and the reason she reacts to certain guys as I said she sees them on TV grabbing and almost raping the girls around them on the video.
> I too had a wild streak and grew up in the 70/80's with heavy metal and all.  At some point in your life you grow up (still have a little fun once in a while) but take care of your family responsibly, finances and have consideration for others.
> Thanks for the vent.


Well said Robbie.


----------



## Tomahawk202

crabcake said:
			
		

> Yet we're the racists.  Just out of curiousity, would it earn me an ass-kickin' if I (a caucasian) called you a "darkie"? If you don't want to be discriminated against, quit using discriminatory slang. What next, are you gonna toss out the 'N' word yet threaten to kick a white person's ass when they do it?





   Yes, it would earn you the a$$ kicking of your life if you said it. But you know what? It has never stopped some caucasian people from calling me it in the past. I have a wonderful sense of humor, and can laugh at most things, others are wayyyy to serious about. Believe it or not, I am laughing at you, and your screwed up, irrational nonsense, trying to justify your bigotry.  

    Point is this...I am black. And very proud of it. I will wear what I want, when I want, where I want. I ( and many others ) have fought for the right to do so. You don't like hip-hop? Fine. You don't like the way blacks or hispanics, or koreans, or muslims dress? Fine too. But I would pay a million bucks to see the look on your face, when your daughter or grand daughter says she wants to marry a person of another nationality.  

     As far as the " me never meeting anyone who has ever been better at anything, than me..." That was called   It was a joke.   

     Why are you so interested in who I work for?    

     Let me worry about paying for my kid's college, and whatnot. It's amazing how you guys talk about fixing radar systems and being government contractors, yet you are some of the most ignorant, nearsighted idiots I have ever read posts from.  


     - I'm so cool, sometimes I amaze myself...


----------



## Azzy




----------



## Bustem' Down

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Yes, it would earn you the a$$ kicking of your life if you said it. But you know what? It has never stopped some caucasian people from calling me it in the past. I have a wonderful sense of humor, and can laugh at most things, others are wayyyy to serious about. Believe it or not, I am laughing at you, and your screwed up, irrational nonsense, trying to justify your bigotry.
> 
> Point is this...I am black. And very proud of it. I will wear what I want, when I want, where I want. I ( and many others ) have fought for the right to do so. You don't like hip-hop? Fine. You don't like the way blacks or hispanics, or koreans, or muslims dress? Fine too. But I would pay a million bucks to see the look on your face, when your daughter or grand daughter says she wants to marry a person of another nationality.
> 
> As far as the " me never meeting anyone who has ever been better at anything, than me..." That was called   It was a joke.
> 
> Why are you so interested in who I work for?
> 
> Let me worry about paying for my kid's college, and whatnot. It's amazing how you guys talk about fixing radar systems and being government contractors, yet you are some of the most ignorant, nearsighted idiots I have ever read posts from.
> 
> 
> - I'm so cool, sometimes I amaze myself...


Hi pot.  I'm Kettle.


----------



## Tomahawk202

robbie said:
			
		

> Let me tell you how I see it.  My kids watch music videos where guys are dressed like that and portraying a thug life.  What are they supposed to think when they see a grown man like yourself acting in such a way.
> I like rock music but I'm not going to force everyone around me to listen to it.  Everyone does not like the same thing and to do so is just PLAIN RUDE!
> If you have such a nice auto, clothes and several hundred dollar shoes I am to assume that a cops pay is very good.  I would never spend that much on attire unless my house, life insurance, vehicles, kids college tuition and family are set for life.  To do otherwise is reckless and not responsible!  America needs to learn some manners, no matter what the race.  Wait until you are old and see if you can stand the bass in some of the cars around you.  Some old people have ringing in their ears and it causes pain.  Would you want to have that happen to your grandma!  It is RUDE!
> I would really look deep inside and wonder why I want such attention drawn to myself.
> I too have a daughter and the reason she reacts to certain guys as I said she sees them on TV grabbing and almost raping the girls around them on the video.
> I too had a wild streak and grew up in the 70/80's with heavy metal and all.  At some point in your life you grow up (still have a little fun once in a while) but take care of your family responsibly, finances and have consideration for others.
> Thanks for the vent.



  Well, I'll make sure to call you when I grow up. Until then...deal with it.


----------



## Tomahawk202

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Hi pot.  I'm Kettle.







  Hi. Your living in an alternate reality. Listen to any 50 Cent song, you'll hear the N bomb forty times. But if you think you can walk up to a person and call them that, give it a shot!


----------



## Bustem' Down

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Hi. Your living in an alternate reality. Listen to any 50 Cent song, you'll hear the N bomb forty times. But if you think you can walk up to a person and call them that, give it a shot!


Who said I thought that?  I never did.


----------



## Tomahawk202

Lugnut said:
			
		

> I thought you said you were a cop?




     I'm not really a cop, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Tomahawk202

chernmax said:
			
		

> I'm better at posting than you are!!!
> 
> You are here... <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/duffy8vslagaufre.gif">
> 
> Welcome to the big time dorkie!!!




   If this is the big time, I wanna go back to the minors. LOL


----------



## Tomahawk202

mainman said:
			
		

> Don't buh-leee da hype... It aint that good....LOL




 I think it's hard to keep outdoing yourself. He just needed to stay retired. But it was a noble effort. I didn't like it that much either....


----------



## Tomahawk202

donbarzini said:
			
		

> You know what? Just because some municipality, state, or the federal government permitted you to carry a badge and gun, doesn't mean you're a cop. You may be a police officer, but you're NOT a Cop.



  Right! Well, whatever you say, dude. It's funny...but my mommy and daddy told me when I was little I could grow up to be whaterver I wanted!!!


----------



## crabcake

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Yes, it would earn you the a$$ kicking of your life if you said it.



So long as you and your hoopty-driving homey's toss it around, don't be pissin' and whining when people slap your gangbanger azzes with the thug label or worse while grabbing their purses a little tighter and avoiding your "darkie" asses in public. And you wonder why racism is alive and well? Pat yourself on the back, mah bru-tha. :snapsinazformation:


----------



## Tomahawk202

This is going to be my last post. Since all I wanted to do in the begining was express how us black folks might feel, on any given day, and it turned into the Jerry Springer show, with bubba, and mary jo taking shots at me, I am not interested in it anymore and don't see posting anymore. 

   I knew I wasn't going to change anyone with only one or two expressions of my views. But of course, the ol "misdirection" play you guys pulled on me, showed ME just how deep rooted and bigoted you guys really are. 

    Instead of agreeing with me, that some folks are discriminatory in the way they do things, you guys started taking shots at me. Personally. And the funny thing is, you don't even know me. Amazing.....

     Black folks, my friends, have been living with this type of dislike and "snub your nose at me " mentality from white folks since 1776. It's nothing new. But guess what? ( this is where it get's interesting...you listenng? ) You have to learn to live with us now.    I told people I fought wars, people said I was whining, "suck it up". I told people I was a cop, people said " you are stupid and not a cop". I said I was black but still enforcing the laws, and you guys do what you always have done I guess, and pigeon-hole me because I wear jeans, sneakers, and a football jersey. Well that's fine. Just remember, to suck it up, when the next person, white or black shoves a gun in your back and demands your car keys. SoMd is getting worse everyday. Keep acting like it's 1953 and that jim crow laws are alive and well. Hey, it's worked for you so far, I am sure it'll work for you in the months and years to come. 
 

    Son, what is the moral difference between a soldier and a civilian? " The difference, " I answered carefully, " lies in the field of civic virtue. A soldier accepts personal responsibility for the safety of the body politic of which he is a member, defending it, if need be, with his life. The civilian does not." 
   --   Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Bustem' Down

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> This is going to be my last post. Since all I wanted to do in the begining was express how us black folks might feel, on any given day, and it turned into the Jerry Springer show, with bubba, and mary jo taking shots at me, I am not interested in it anymore and don't see posting anymore.
> 
> I knew I wasn't going to change anyone with only one or two expressions of my views. But of course, the ol "misdirection" play you guys pulled on me, showed ME just how deep rooted and bigoted you guys really are.
> 
> Instead of agreeing with me, that some folks are discriminatory in the way they do things, you guys started taking shots at me. Personally. And the funny thing is, you don't even know me. Amazing.....
> 
> Black folks, my friends, have been living with this type of dislike and "snub your nose at me " mentality from white folks since 1776. It's nothing new. But guess what? ( this is where it get's interesting...you listenng? ) You have to learn to live with us now.    I told people I fought wars, people said I was whining, "suck it up". I told people I was a cop, people said " you are stupid and not a cop". I said I was black but still enforcing the laws, and you guys do what you always have done I guess, and pigeon-hole me because I wear jeans, sneakers, and a football jersey. Well that's fine. Just remember, to suck it up, when the next person, white or black shoves a gun in your back and demands your car keys. SoMd is getting worse everyday. Keep acting like it's 1953 and that jim crow laws are alive and well. Hey, it's worked for you so far, I am sure it'll work for you in the months and years to come.
> 
> 
> Son, what is the moral difference between a soldier and a civilian? " The difference, " I answered carefully, " lies in the field of civic virtue. A soldier accepts personal responsibility for the safety of the body politic of which he is a member, defending it, if need be, with his life. The civilian does not."
> --   Robert A. Heinlein




 

And while you know all of us so intimately, read our future and tell us who we are going to marry.


----------



## crabcake

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Right! Well, whatever you say, dude. It's funny...but my mommy and daddy told me when I was little I could grow up to be whaterver I wanted!!!



And I bet they're pretty disappointed ... unless they're among the many suckling at the flap-jack lookin' uncle sam teet.


----------



## crabcake

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> This is going to be my last post. Since all I wanted to do in the begining was express how us black folks might feel, on any given day, and it turned into the Jerry Springer show, with bubba, and mary jo taking shots at me, I am not interested in it anymore and don't see posting anymore.
> 
> I knew I wasn't going to change anyone with only one or two expressions of my views. But of course, the ol "misdirection" play you guys pulled on me, showed ME just how deep rooted and bigoted you guys really are.
> 
> Instead of agreeing with me, that some folks are discriminatory in the way they do things, you guys started taking shots at me. Personally. And the funny thing is, you don't even know me. Amazing.....
> 
> Black folks, my friends, have been living with this type of dislike and "snub your nose at me " mentality from white folks since 1776. It's nothing new. But guess what? ( this is where it get's interesting...you listenng? ) You have to learn to live with us now.    I told people I fought wars, people said I was whining, "suck it up". I told people I was a cop, people said " you are stupid and not a cop". I said I was black but still enforcing the laws, and you guys do what you always have done I guess, and pigeon-hole me because I wear jeans, sneakers, and a football jersey. Well that's fine. Just remember, to suck it up, when the next person, white or black shoves a gun in your back and demands your car keys. SoMd is getting worse everyday. Keep acting like it's 1953 and that jim crow laws are alive and well. Hey, it's worked for you so far, I am sure it'll work for you in the months and years to come.
> 
> 
> Son, what is the moral difference between a soldier and a civilian? " The difference, " I answered carefully, " lies in the field of civic virtue. A soldier accepts personal responsibility for the safety of the body politic of which he is a member, defending it, if need be, with his life. The civilian does not."
> --   Robert A. Heinlein



 buh-bye homey!


----------



## crabcake

Methinks this was the type of folk Bill Cosby said was a disgrace to his race.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> And while you know all of us so intimately, read our future and tell us who we are going to marry.



I got blank grey karma for that.


----------



## crabcake

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I got blank grey karma for that.



 He was just trying to be anti-racist and not choose sides with the green or red.


----------



## RoseRed

crabcake said:
			
		

> He was just trying to be anti-racist and not choose sides with the green or red.


----------



## crabcake

*Via PM ....*



			
				Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> You are a ####ing racist. An all black carjacking couldn't happen to a better person.





It's all good, mah brutha! All the broom-stickin' couldn't have happened to a better couple of  while they serve time in the clink.


----------



## RoseRed

crabcake said:
			
		

> It's all good, mah brutha! All the broom-stickin' couldn't have happened to a better couple of  while they serve time in the clink.


----------



## vraiblonde

So who thinks this is TooHot, back for more hate and discontent?


(And, no, I didn't look - just a hunch...)


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So who thinks this is TooHot, back for more hate and discontent?
> 
> 
> (And, no, I didn't look - just a hunch...)



Not at all surprised.


----------



## Bustem' Down

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So who thinks this is TooHot, back for more hate and discontent?
> 
> 
> (And, no, I didn't look - just a hunch...)


  



No, I don't think he ever said how good looking he was.


----------



## crabcake

I dunno who TooHot is. :shrug:

But I'm pretty sure Tomahawk is an idiot.


----------



## glenecho

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> This forum is ridiculous to me. I am a YBM. Why don't most of you just come out and be honest like Mel Gibson and say Blacks are the reason for all the problems in our community. If that is how you feel you are a racist. No better than a member of the KKK.
> 
> Why is this a race issue. It is a social class issue. Go to another part of the country that is mostly white and below the poverty line. You will see the same crimes there. No difference. You have poor people living in a close radius what do think will happen. Whites have the power in this country. I'm sure you will disagree but, who owns ALL of the major corporations. Whites. The USA is a capitilistic country. Money=Power. White collar crimes are by whites mostly and blue collar crimes are by blacks.
> 
> The statistics for the crime rate would be alot different if it was broken down by the type of crime commited.
> 
> The biggest crooks in this country are corporations and politicians



Sorry, pal, race is an issue because every time something happens to a black person that they don't like, race is THE issue.  Race is an issue because of the double standard we've allowed to exist today.....we can have a Black Entertainment Television channel, where anything can be said about white people, but not a white reciprocal.  Chris Rock can get on HBO and Carlos Mencia can get on the Comedy Channel and mimmick white people any way they want or say ANYTHING they want about white peopleor and it's acceptable....HaHaHa...., but Michael Richards says "ni**er" a couple times....a word readily used by black themselves EVERY DAY....and he's a racist.  You want me to believe the word "ni**er" is wrong to use, STOP USING IT YOURSELF!!  You want race NOT to be the issue, don't pull the race card every time something goes against you. Things happen in life...it's not all because you're black.  Maybe it's just because you're a jerk!

You want some statistics on crime broken down by race that shows the frequency of blacks committing crime, read a report called "The Color of Crime".  It's startling!  Yes, most white collar crime is committed by whites.  Most violent crime and property crime is committed by blacks at a frequency that exceeds their percentage of the population.    

You want to know what's happening to Charles County, get a book by Thomas Sowell....a well-respected black sociologist....called "Black Rednecks and White Liberals".  Another eye-opener.  But you probably won't want to read that....he doesn't toe the "Jesse Jackson-Al Sharpton victimology line".  He's just a lot better educated than either of those two racists.

I once saw a black commentator say something about the civil rights movement and the current failure of a large part of the black community to act in a responsible way (no....not ALL the black community...just the LARGE portion that behaves the way this thread has discussed).  He said "The civil rights movement was civil rights WITHOUT civil responsibility".


----------



## Bustem' Down

glenecho said:
			
		

> Sorry, pal, race is an issue because every time something happens to a black person that they don't like, race is THE issue.  Race is an issue because of the double standard we've allowed to exist today.....we can have a Black Entertainment Television channel, where anything can be said about white people, but not a white reciprocal.  Chris Rock can get on HBO and Carlos Mencia can get on the Comedy Channel and mimmick white people any way they want or say ANYTHING they want about white peopleor and it's acceptable....HaHaHa...., but Michael Richards says "ni**er" a couple times....a word readily used by black themselves EVERY DAY....and he's a racist.  You want me to believe the word "ni**er" is wrong to use, STOP USING IT YOURSELF!!  You want race NOT to be the issue, don't pull the race card every time something goes against you. Things happen in life...it's not all because you're black.  Maybe it's just because you're a jerk!
> 
> You want some statistics on crime broken down by race that shows the frequency of blacks committing crime, read a report called "The Color of Crime".  It's startling!  Yes, most white collar crime is committed by whites.  Most violent crime and property crime is committed by blacks at a frequency that exceeds their percentage of the population.
> 
> You want to know what's happening to Charles County, get a book by Thomas Sowell....a well-respected black sociologist....called "Black Rednecks and White Liberals".  Another eye-opener.  But you probably won't want to read that....he doesn't toe the "Jesse Jackson-Al Sharpton victimology line".  He's just a lot better educated than either of those two racists.
> 
> I once saw a black commentator say something about the civil rights movement and the current failure of a large part of the black community to act in a responsible way (no....not ALL the black community...just the LARGE portion that behaves the way this thread has discussed).  He said "The civil rights movement was civil rights WITHOUT civil responsibility".



Bad example.  I saw the Richards video.  He was _*not*_ trying to be funny.


----------



## crabcake

glenecho said:
			
		

> Sorry, pal, race is an issue because every time something happens to a black person that they don't like, race is THE issue.  Race is an issue because of the double standard we've allowed to exist today.....we can have a Black Entertainment Television channel, where anything can be said about white people, but not a white reciprocal.  Chris Rock can get on HBO and Carlos Mencia can get on the Comedy Channel and mimmick white people any way they want or say ANYTHING they want about white peopleor and it's acceptable....HaHaHa...., but Michael Richards says "ni**er" a couple times....a word readily used by black themselves EVERY DAY....and he's a racist.  You want me to believe the word "ni**er" is wrong to use, STOP USING IT YOURSELF!!  You want race NOT to be the issue, don't pull the race card every time something goes against you. Things happen in life...it's not all because you're black.  Maybe it's just because you're a jerk!



   Well said!


----------



## crabcake

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Bad example.  I saw the Richards video.  He was _*not*_ trying to be funny.



Perhaps, but the point is right on ... what's good for the goose should be good for the gander. If I allow you to call me a cracka, I shouldn't take issue with someone of color calling me the same. And vice versa ... if blacks REALLY didn't want to be called the N-word, they'd stop using it themselves ... but noooooo, they choose to lead by example. :shrug:


----------



## glenecho

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Bad example.  I saw the Richards video.  He was _*not*_ trying to be funny.



That's not the point.  The point is what is acceptable to say and what isn't.  Yeah, Chris Rock is generally funny, so is Mencia, but I'm offended by their  comments and mimmicking of white people, just as those guys in Richard's audience the other night should have been offended.  But I don't see a clamor on the TV news to label Rock or Mencia racists.  And if we're going to be sensitive to black people being offended, why aren't we equally as upset about white people being offended?


----------



## vraiblonde

glenecho said:
			
		

> And if we're going to be sensitive to black people being offended, why aren't we equally as upset about white people being offended?


For the same reason we're highly sensitive to Muslims, but don't think twice about offending Christians.


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> For the same reason we're highly sensitive to Muslims, but don't think twice about offending Christians.


Should I bother reading this entire thread?


----------



## Bustem' Down

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Should I bother reading this entire thread?


No it was retarded.


----------



## BS Gal

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> No it was retarded.


   Thanks.


----------



## vraiblonde

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Should I bother reading this entire thread?


Nah, just pick and choose.  I like hearing other peoples' POV, but I dislike those who come on pretending to be something they're not to tell a fake story and make an invalid point that *could* be true (if it actually happened outside the storyteller's imagination).  It's boring and annoying and it's what creates all those freakazoid Leftists at the DU.


----------



## desertrat

> Originally Posted by juggy4805
> This forum is ridiculous to me. I am a YBM. Why don't most of you just come out and be honest like Mel Gibson and say Blacks are the reason for all the problems in our community. If that is how you feel you are a racist. No better than a member of the KKK.
> 
> Why is this a race issue. It is a social class issue. Go to another part of the country that is mostly white and below the poverty line. You will see the same crimes there. No difference. You have poor people living in a close radius what do think will happen. Whites have the power in this country. I'm sure you will disagree but, who owns ALL of the major corporations. Whites. The USA is a capitilistic country. Money=Power. White collar crimes are by whites mostly and blue collar crimes are by blacks.
> 
> The statistics for the crime rate would be alot different if it was broken down by the type of crime commited.
> 
> The biggest crooks in this country are corporations and politicians




I think you are right. For one thing there are a lot of dishonest people out there. They are going to commit the crimes that they feel they can get away with. A white banker is not going to grab his skeet shooting shotgun and go rob a liquor store. A mexican illegal is not going to try to embezel money from a trust fund. A black dude from the ghetto isn't going to go try to divert money from a project into his pocket. If it's just crime we're talking about, it is definitely the people in positions of power and responsibility who profit most from their crimes. I think people, though, get most upset when the crime is of such a personal nature like a car jacking, purse snatching or a mugging. Sure Enron affected a lot of people and concerned a lot more, but not like having your wife get accosted at the mall.


----------



## chernmax

crabcake said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but the point is right on ... what's good for the goose should be good for the gander. If I allow you to call me a cracka, I shouldn't take issue with someone of color calling me the same. And vice versa ... if blacks REALLY didn't want to be called the N-word, they'd stop using it themselves ... but noooooo, they choose to lead by example. :shrug:



......................................


----------



## chernmax

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Well that's fine. Just remember, to suck it up, when the next person, white or black shoves a gun in your back and demands your car keys.



And you show up to make a report...  Whoopdedo...


----------



## mAlice

chernmax said:
			
		

> And you show up to make a report...  Whoopdedo...



:snort:


----------



## C-Murda

glenecho said:
			
		

> Sorry, pal, race is an issue because every time something happens to a black person that they don't like, race is THE issue.  Race is an issue because of the double standard we've allowed to exist today.....we can have a Black Entertainment Television channel, where anything can be said about white people, but not a white reciprocal.  Chris Rock can get on HBO and Carlos Mencia can get on the Comedy Channel and mimmick white people any way they want or say ANYTHING they want about white peopleor and it's acceptable....HaHaHa...., but Michael Richards says "ni**er" a couple times....a word readily used by black themselves EVERY DAY....and he's a racist.  You want me to believe the word "ni**er" is wrong to use, STOP USING IT YOURSELF!!  You want race NOT to be the issue, don't pull the race card every time something goes against you. Things happen in life...it's not all because you're black.  Maybe it's just because you're a jerk!
> 
> You want some statistics on crime broken down by race that shows the frequency of blacks committing crime, read a report called "The Color of Crime".  It's startling!  Yes, most white collar crime is committed by whites.  Most violent crime and property crime is committed by blacks at a frequency that exceeds their percentage of the population.
> 
> You want to know what's happening to Charles County, get a book by Thomas Sowell....a well-respected black sociologist....called "Black Rednecks and White Liberals".  Another eye-opener.  But you probably won't want to read that....he doesn't toe the "Jesse Jackson-Al Sharpton victimology line".  He's just a lot better educated than either of those two racists.
> 
> I once saw a black commentator say something about the civil rights movement and the current failure of a large part of the black community to act in a responsible way (no....not ALL the black community...just the LARGE portion that behaves the way this thread has discussed).  He said "The civil rights movement was civil rights WITHOUT civil responsibility".




you don't need CET (cracker entertainment television) because all the tv shows are already full of white people.  Are there any other hard hitting brothas on this site?


----------



## chernmax

C-Murda said:
			
		

> you don't need CET (cracker entertainment television) because all the tv shows are already full of white people.  Are there any other hard hitting brothas on this site?



Yes, they went that way.... <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/Fuite.gif">


----------



## mAlice

C-Murda said:
			
		

> you don't need CET (cracker entertainment television) because all the tv shows are already full of white people.  Are there any other hard hitting brothas on this site?



Please don't use the term "cracka" unless you are one.  It's offensive and racist.


----------



## crabcake

C-Murda said:
			
		

> you don't need CET (cracker entertainment television) because all the tv shows are already full of white people.  Are there any other hard hitting brothas on this site?



 Great! Now ya'll are gonna pester the site admins for your very own "Band of Bruthas" forum in the name of equality, aren't ya?


----------



## mAlice

crabcake said:
			
		

> Great! Now ya'll are gonna pester the site admins for your very own "Band of Bruthas" forum in the name of equality, aren't ya?


----------



## crabcake

elaine said:
			
		

> Please don't use the term "cracka" unless you are one.  It's offensive and racist.



You're being wayyyyy too polite. You don't ask; you just beat the crap outta him for even assuming he could act chummy with us honkeys.


----------



## mAlice

crabcake said:
			
		

> You're being wayyyyy too polite. You don't ask; you just beat the crap outta him for even assuming he could act chummy with us honkeys.



Chummy?  You mean like shark bait?


----------



## chernmax

elaine said:
			
		

> Please don't use the term "cracka" unless you are one.  It's offensive and racist.



Ditto, unless you're a cracka you wouldn't understand...


----------



## crabcake

elaine said:
			
		

> Chummy?  You mean like shark bait?



My sista by another mista is gonna have to wait ... Holmes on Homes is on.


----------



## crabcake

chernmax said:
			
		

> Ditto, unless you're a cracka you wouldn't understand...



 It's a white thang. :snapsinzformation:


----------



## glenecho

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> .......Money=Power. White collar crimes are by whites mostly and blue collar crimes are by blacks.......
> 
> ......The biggest crooks in this country are corporations and politicians......



 I noticed that when I started quoting facts and statistics and the writings or words of intelligent well-educated blacks, juggy didn't respond so quickly.  Typical....as long as blacks can make the emotional argument that whites are racists or we're the villians, as long as they can keep it on the "no justice/no piece-Jerry Springer" level, they're all over it.  Take it to an intellectual level and the arguments fall apart.

And as for whites having all the power, let's look at some black politicians.  Hmmmmmm...Marion Barry...powerful black.  Convicted twice of crack cocaine possession.  But elected repeatedly by his black constituency.  Alcee Hastings, black Florida congressman who is about to get the Chairman's seat of the House Intelligence committee.....convicted of bribery and impreached...one of only 8 federal judges in the history of the country to be impeached....while he was a federal judge.  But now he's gonna get what is arguably one of the most powerful seats in Congress because the Congressional Black Caucus has lobbied Pellozi that they want him there.  And a black State Senator in Florida was just convicted this week of using state employees on state time for his campaign, along with theft of state funds.  He's appealing.  Sooooo, the moral of this story......power is just as corrupting to blacks as it is to whites.  We don't have a monopoly on that, so, once again, race here is only an issue because you folks keep making it one.

Oh, and one more little side note since the issue of Puerto Ricans has been raised in this thread.....anybody wanna guess which state or territory out of _ALL_ the states or territories in the US has the highest rate of crime....and is the largest recipient of US welfare dollars?  Yep, you guessed it, those peace-loving, racially sensitive people of Puerto Rico!  I know of Puerto Rican parents who send their kids to NY or FL to live with relatives and go to school because the island is so violent and dangerous.  There ya go, Hispanic pride!!  Instead of marching in parades here, why don't you go march through your island and grab all the hoodlums that make it a hellhole?  But it's got to be the white man's fault.  Oh, wait, there aren't many white people on Puerto Rico.  But it must be our fault because we made the Puerto Ricans slaves.  Oh, wait, no we didn't.  Well, they'll find a way to make it the white man's fault, I'm sure.


----------



## C-Murda

glenecho said:
			
		

> I noticed that when I started quoting facts and statistics and the writings or words of intelligent well-educated blacks, juggy didn't respond so quickly.  Typical....as long as blacks can make the emotional argument that whites are racists or we're the villians, as long as they can keep it on the "no justice/no piece-Jerry Springer" level, they're all over it.  Take it to an intellectual level and the arguments fall apart.
> 
> And as for whites having all the power, let's look at some black politicians.  Hmmmmmm...Marion Barry...powerful black.  Convicted twice of crack cocaine possession.  But elected repeatedly by his black constituency.  Alcee Hastings, black Florida congressman who is about to get the Chairman's seat of the House Intelligence committee.....convicted of bribery and impreached...one of only 8 federal judges in the history of the country to be impeached....while he was a federal judge.  But now he's gonna get what is arguably one of the most powerful seats in Congress because the Congressional Black Caucus has lobbied Pellozi that they want him there.  And a black State Senator in Florida was just convicted this week of using state employees on state time for his campaign, along with theft of state funds.  He's appealing.  Sooooo, the moral of this story......power is just as corrupting to blacks as it is to whites.  We don't have a monopoly on that, so, once again, race here is only an issue because you folks keep making it one.
> 
> Oh, and one more little side note since the issue of Puerto Ricans has been raised in this thread.....anybody wanna guess which state or territory out of _ALL_ the states or territories in the US has the highest rate of crime....and is the largest recipient of US welfare dollars?  Yep, you guessed it, those peace-loving, racially sensitive people of Puerto Rico!  I know of Puerto Rican parents who send their kids to NY or FL to live with relatives and go to school because the island is so violent and dangerous.  There ya go, Hispanic pride!!  Instead of marching in parades here, why don't you go march through your island and grab all the hoodlums that make it a hellhole?  But it's got to be the white man's fault.  Oh, wait, there aren't many white people on Puerto Rico.  But it must be our fault because we made the Puerto Ricans slaves.  Oh, wait, no we didn't.  Well, they'll find a way to make it the white man's fault, I'm sure.



Bill Clinton, thats all I have to say.


----------



## glenecho

C-Murda said:
			
		

> you don't need CET (cracker entertainment television) because all the tv shows are already full of white people.  Are there any other hard hitting brothas on this site?



There's an old saying...albeit a white one.....that you're either part of the solution or part of the problem.  Thanks for confirming everything I said.....and a lot some others have said....in just one little post "C-Murda".


----------



## crabcake

C-Murda said:
			
		

> Bill Clinton, thats all I have to say.



Yea ... praise the adulterous president who doesn't know the definition of "is".


----------



## glenecho

C-Murda said:
			
		

> Bill Clinton, thats all I have to say.



And you are absolutely correct, mah brutha.  He was an embarassment to me, I didn't vote for him and I wouldn't pee on him if he was standing next to me on fire.  But, let's look at who did.....he carried a ton of suppport from unions and minorities, wouldn't you agree, that helped him win election.


----------



## chernmax

glenecho said:
			
		

> I noticed that when I started quoting facts and statistics and the writings or words of intelligent well-educated blacks, juggy didn't respond so quickly.  Typical....as long as blacks can make the emotional argument that whites are racists or we're the villians, as long as they can keep it on the "no justice/no piece-Jerry Springer" level, they're all over it.  Take it to an intellectual level and the arguments fall apart.
> 
> And as for whites having all the power, let's look at some black politicians.  Hmmmmmm...Marion Barry...powerful black.  Convicted twice of crack cocaine possession.  But elected repeatedly by his black constituency.  Alcee Hastings, black Florida congressman who is about to get the Chairman's seat of the House Intelligence committee.....convicted of bribery and impreached...one of only 8 federal judges in the history of the country to be impeached....while he was a federal judge.  But now he's gonna get what is arguably one of the most powerful seats in Congress because the Congressional Black Caucus has lobbied Pellozi that they want him there.  And a black State Senator in Florida was just convicted this week of using state employees on state time for his campaign, along with theft of state funds.  He's appealing.  Sooooo, the moral of this story......power is just as corrupting to blacks as it is to whites.  We don't have a monopoly on that, so, once again, race here is only an issue because you folks keep making it one.
> 
> Oh, and one more little side note since the issue of Puerto Ricans has been raised in this thread.....anybody wanna guess which state or territory out of _ALL_ the states or territories in the US has the highest rate of crime....and is the largest recipient of US welfare dollars?  Yep, you guessed it, those peace-loving, racially sensitive people of Puerto Rico!  I know of Puerto Rican parents who send their kids to NY or FL to live with relatives and go to school because the island is so violent and dangerous.  There ya go, Hispanic pride!!  Instead of marching in parades here, why don't you go march through your island and grab all the hoodlums that make it a hellhole?  But it's got to be the white man's fault.  Oh, wait, there aren't many white people on Puerto Rico.  But it must be our fault because we made the Puerto Ricans slaves.  Oh, wait, no we didn't.  Well, they'll find a way to make it the white man's fault, I'm sure.



Welcome to the boards, since you've been here, I type less, thanks...


----------



## C-Murda

You know I voted for that ass, any president that cheats on his wife, and blazes the stickiest of icky, owwww wee, you know thats the president for me!


----------



## C-Murda

glenecho said:
			
		

> And you are absolutely correct, mah brutha.  He was an embarassment to me, I didn't vote for him and I wouldn't pee on him if he was standing next to me on fire.  But, let's look at who did.....he carried a ton of suppport from unions and minorities, wouldn't you agree, that helped him win election.



I bet R Kelly would Pee on him!


----------



## chernmax

C-Murda said:
			
		

> I bet R Kelly would Pee on him!



That's because old Willy was probably humping his sister...


----------



## desertrat

C-Murda said:
			
		

> you don't need CET (cracker entertainment television) because all the tv shows are already full of white people.  Are there any other hard hitting brothas on this site?


Want to go trolling for alligators with me? That's what us crackers love to do.


----------



## ylexot

glenecho said:
			
		

> And as for whites having all the power, let's look at some black politicians.  Hmmmmmm...Marion Barry...powerful black.  Convicted twice of crack cocaine possession.  But elected repeatedly by his black constituency.  Alcee Hastings, black Florida congressman who is about to get the Chairman's seat of the House Intelligence committee.....convicted of bribery and impreached...one of only 8 federal judges in the history of the country to be impeached....while he was a federal judge.  But now he's gonna get what is arguably one of the most powerful seats in Congress because the Congressional Black Caucus has lobbied Pellozi that they want him there.  And a black State Senator in Florida was just convicted this week of using state employees on state time for his campaign, along with theft of state funds.  He's appealing.  Sooooo, the moral of this story......power is just as corrupting to blacks as it is to whites.  We don't have a monopoly on that, so, once again, race here is only an issue because you folks keep making it one.


You forgot "cold cash" Jefferson...


----------



## C-Murda

desertrat said:
			
		

> Want to go trolling for alligators with me? That's what us crackers love to do.



Sure, and then I'll take you on a trip through the Capital CPT, compton!


----------



## chernmax

C-Murda said:
			
		

> Sure, and then I'll take you on a trip through the Capital CPT, compton!



Nice, just more alligators...


----------



## kelly1

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> _I drive a really fast, expensive race car. I have tinted windows and bright shiny rims. It has a stereo that costs more than your monthly mortgage payment. I play my music really, really loud, with lots of bass, and I wear my hat backwards too. I wear baggy jeans, and a big puffy bomber-style jacket, and I am wearing 400 dollar Prada shades.
> I stop at red lights in Waldorf, and be-bop my way into the parking lot at the mall. And while at the light, I notice that in lanes full of traffic, there is at least a full car length of space to my immediate right and left, as if no one wants to sit next to me at the light. I lean forward and glance around my doorpost, to see who is driving these cars that refuse to sit next to me at the light, and you guessed it, it's little white grandma or some southern maryland soccer mom, looking in the other direction, hoping I don't take notice to the insult. Hoping the light turns green, quickly_. QUOTE]
> My ex boyfriend used to get the same reaction from a different type of driver when he would pull up next to them in his F250 with a 12" lift, confederate flag license plate, rifle rack in the window while playing Southern Rock real loud on his stereo. He always wore his cowboy hat and "sh1t kicking'' cowboy boots even though it makes him have to stoop to get through the doors of the local gun shop.


----------



## C-Murda

haha, I would roll right up on his racist ass.  confederate flag, its not hate its heritage, fool please


----------



## desertrat

C-Murda said:
			
		

> Sure, and then I'll take you on a trip through the Capital CPT, compton!


After trolling?  And what does CPT, compton mean?


----------



## vraiblonde

C-Murda said:
			
		

> haha, I would roll right up on his racist ass.  confederate flag, its not hate its heritage, fool please




That is the sound of a point flying right over your head.


----------



## desertrat

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That is the sound of a point flying right over your head.


----------



## mainman

desertrat said:
			
		

> After trolling?  And what does CPT, compton mean?


It means his frontin ass owns an NWA cd...


----------



## glenecho

C-Murda said:
			
		

> Sure, and then I'll take you on a trip through the Capital CPT, compton!



Well now...there ya go, somethin' to be proud of!


----------



## vraiblonde

mainman said:
			
		

> It means his frontin ass owns an NWA cd...


I think it's so cute when kids from LaPlata and Leonardtown act all gangsta-like.  Makes me want to pinch their cheeks.


----------



## desertrat

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I think it's so cute when kids from LaPlata and Leonardtown act all gangsta-like.  Makes me want to pinch their cheeks.


  Should be easy, they are usually visible.


----------



## glenecho




----------



## mainman

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I think it's so cute when kids from LaPlata and Leonardtown act all gangsta-like. Makes me want to pinch their cheeks.


If you dropped slim in the middle of "CPT" he would be crying for his mommy and daddy to come and get him....


----------



## C-Murda

Fool please, I was born and raised in Compton.


----------



## ylexot

C-Murda said:
			
		

> Fool please, I was born and raised in Compton, MD.


:fixed:


----------



## glenecho

Here's another argument that stuns 'em....every time I pull this out on a brotha or sista, they go into a trance with their eyes glazed over and started frothin' at the mouth like when you shoot an animal with a tranquilizer dart...they have no response......

Blacks have been struttin' their "African heritage" for several decades now.  OK, let's go there.  Blacks claim the African continent is the birthplace of civilization, that it's been inhabited longer than any other continent.  OK, I'll give 'em that.  And let's take a look at the continent...it is arguably the richest continent on the face of the earth in terms of land and resources.  Sooooooo....and here comes the stunning part.......why has it always been such a ####hole?  If they've been there longer....arguably longer than the white man could have had an influence on creating slavery or taking advantage of them....and they've had the most wealth of resources, why is poverty and despair so rampant...and always has been?  If blacks were the intellectual achievers they claim to be, and they got a head start on the rest of civilization, why didn't they develop governments and industries and kingdoms that could withstand the pressures of the white or outside world?  The movie "White Men Can't Jump" answers these questions better than anything I've ever seen (they all think it's a funny movie about white people, but, instead, it makes a significant statement about the failure of black culture)....it's because blacks are now and always have been far more interested in "flash" than "substance".  And now the neighborhoods that whites once maintained and were essentially crime-free have become the lastest casualties of this mentality.  Luckily, there's an emerging black middle-class that is saying "enough is enough".  Problem is, when you have a Michael Steele or Colin Powell or Thomas Sowell or Walter Williams saying these things, they're not "flashy".  Those people speak with substance, so they're immediately dismissed in the black community and the "flash", the Jesse Jacksons and the Al Sharptons and the Dick Gregorys, are made into heros.  

And all that brings us to Charles County....and the original topic of this thread.

And like the bumper sticker said *"If I'd a known it was gonna turn out like this, I'da picked my own damn cotton".*


----------



## RoseRed

I miss Ed Bradley.


----------



## donbarzini

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I think it's so cute when kids from LaPlata and Leonardtown act all gangsta-like.  Makes me want to pinch their cheeks.




Yeah, I'd love nothing more than to take them down to Eastern High School where the head cheerleader could kick their collective a$$es without breaking a sweat. Little punks.


----------



## vraiblonde

donbarzini said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd love nothing more than to take them down to Eastern High School where the head cheerleader could kick their collective a$$es without breaking a sweat. Little punks.


What's that movie with Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder?  "That's right, uh huh, we bad..."


----------



## Dutch6

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What's that movie with Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder? "That's right, uh huh, we bad..."


Stir Crazy?


----------



## vraiblonde

glenecho said:
			
		

> it's because blacks are now and always have been far more interested in "flash" than "substance".


I don't know as I agree with that.  But you bring up a good point and, in my opinion, what we *should* be talking about, rather than silly arguments about ghetto blasters and hip hop.

WHY do non-whites (and non-Asians) seem to have such a tough time of it, not only here in the US, but all over the world?  Mexico, most countries in Africa, Haiti, the Middle East...there has to be a reason for this and I don't believe it's because whites are inherently superior or any crap like that.

This is a far more interesting topic, in my opinion.  I have my well-spewed ideas about why it's happening in this country, but all over the freakin' world???!!!


----------



## ylexot

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I don't know as I agree with that.  But you bring up a good point and, in my opinion, what we *should* be talking about, rather than silly arguments about ghetto blasters and hip hop.
> 
> WHY do non-whites (and non-Asians) seem to have such a tough time of it, not only here in the US, but all over the world?  Mexico, most countries in Africa, Haiti, the Middle East...there has to be a reason for this and I don't believe it's because whites are inherently superior or any crap like that.
> 
> This is a far more interesting topic, in my opinion.  I have my well-spewed ideas about why it's happening in this country, but all over the freakin' world???!!!


Societal evolution.


----------



## johnjrval424

IMHO, it comes down to strengths and weaknesses.  It exists in every civilization as well as the animal world.

The reason there is "evolution" is because something is stronger and overpowers the weaker.  When the weaker collectively become stronger, there is a shift in the dynamics.  It's the natural "circle of life" that changes the situation.

We all need to accept our strengths and weaknesses in order to overcome the prejudices and disparities in today's world.  Acceptance is the key word - not condemnation or retaliation or any other form of punishment.

Some people are stronger and succeed.  Others are not quite as strong and survive.  Others are weak and don't make it.  It's a simple philosophy that could apply to any number of scenarios existing today.

Rather than blaming everyone else for the "black man's" problems, take a look at yourself first and decide which category you fall in:  strong, stable or weak.  Then learn to accept it and move on.


----------



## Robot Chicken

glenecho said:
			
		

> Here's another argument that stuns 'em....every time I pull this out on a brotha or sista, they go into a trance with their eyes glazed over and started frothin' at the mouth like when you shoot an animal with a tranquilizer dart...they have no response......
> 
> Blacks have been struttin' their "African heritage" for several decades now.  OK, let's go there.  Blacks claim the African continent is the birthplace of civilization, that it's been inhabited longer than any other continent.  OK, I'll give 'em that.  And let's take a look at the continent...it is arguably the richest continent on the face of the earth in terms of land and resources.  Sooooooo....and here comes the stunning part.......why has it always been such a ####hole?  If they've been there longer....arguably longer than the white man could have had an influence on creating slavery or taking advantage of them....and they've had the most wealth of resources, why is poverty and despair so rampant...and always has been?  If blacks were the intellectual achievers they claim to be, and they got a head start on the rest of civilization, why didn't they develop governments and industries and kingdoms that could withstand the pressures of the white or outside world?  The movie "White Men Can't Jump" answers these questions better than anything I've ever seen (they all think it's a funny movie about white people, but, instead, it makes a significant statement about the failure of black culture)....it's because blacks are now and always have been far more interested in "flash" than "substance".  And now the neighborhoods that whites once maintained and were essentially crime-free have become the lastest casualties of this mentality.  Luckily, there's an emerging black middle-class that is saying "enough is enough".  Problem is, when you have a Michael Steele or Colin Powell or Thomas Sowell or Walter Williams saying these things, they're not "flashy".  Those people speak with substance, so they're immediately dismissed in the black community and the "flash", the Jesse Jacksons and the Al Sharptons and the Dick Gregorys, are made into heros.
> 
> And all that brings us to Charles County....and the original topic of this thread.
> 
> And like the bumper sticker said *"If I'd a known it was gonna turn out like this, I'da picked my own damn cotton".*





 I bet you never had an orginal thought in your life. If you think your the first white person to think of that, your dumber than I thought.


----------



## Robot Chicken

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I don't know as I agree with that.  But you bring up a good point and, in my opinion, what we *should* be talking about, rather than silly arguments about ghetto blasters and hip hop.




  IMHO, I think it's because they ( non-whites ) are rasied in the atmosphere that if it's not flashy, it's trashy. I agree with some of the earlier posts, about how BET pumps garbage into their homes, they swallow it, and therefore make the lives of everyone else around them a living hell....but not ALL black people are bad.   

  I work with alot of black folks, and I just about all of them are college educated. ( with higher GPA's than me too, I got high alot and played too much slip 'n slide, in the dorm hallways ) I don't think it's the culture that's damaged as I do their parents and family's fault for the way the bad person was raised. Whatever color they happen to be. 


   I am aware of every person around me when we go to the mall to shop. But I am not "avoiding" one TYPE of person, over the other. EVERYONE has to ability to do my family harm, through my eyes. So therefore, if I think you are a threat, black, white, hispanic or other, I'll just grab you by throat and gorilla slam you into the ground until you stop moving. Pretty cut and dry.


----------



## desertrat

glenecho said:
			
		

> _Blacks have been struttin' their "African heritage" for several decades now.  OK, let's go there.  Blacks claim the African continent is the birthplace of civilization, that it's been inhabited longer than any other continent._   QUOTE]
> Not just blacks claiming that it was where humans walked first on Earth. It's pretty well accepted by all scientists.


----------



## Disco Stu

C-Murda said:
			
		

> haha, I would roll right up on his racist ass.  confederate flag, its not hate its heritage, fool please



no you wouldn't.   

message board tough guy!


----------



## chernmax

Disco Stu said:
			
		

> no you wouldn't.
> 
> message board tough guy!



RedNeck Drive By:
Yea, nothing worse than being off'ed by a good-old-boy in a pickup with a high powered crossbow!!!


----------



## glenecho

Robot Chicken said:
			
		

> I bet you never had an orginal thought in your life. If you think your the first white person to think of that, your dumber than I thought.



Well now, there's a blistering intellectual retort.  _Wooeee_....certainly put me in my place.   (You're what?.....12?....14?)

I don't recall ever stating that my comments were either original _OR_ that I was the first white person to think them.  I was, however, the first white person to state them _HERE_ on these forums, buttwipe.

Oh, by the way......next time you respond to something, don't show your ignorance by being unable to correctly spell your words (incorrect use of the word "your" twice when you meant to use "you're".)  
(*Edit:  What the heck am I saying?......  .....I just read your next post....you obviously missed class the day they taught punctuation!!  Deciding between "your" and "you're" is the least of your problems!   )*:   



			
				desertrat said:
			
		

> glenecho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blacks have been struttin' their "African heritage" for several decades now.  OK, let's go there.  Blacks claim the African continent is the birthplace of civilization, that it's been inhabited longer than any other continent._   QUOTE]
> Not just blacks claiming that it was where humans walked first on Earth. It's pretty well accepted by all scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question...didn't dispute the fact that it appears to be scientifically correct...(although didn't the discovery of the iceman in the Alps a few years ago throw some of those theories into a tizzy?)  My comments were based more on what's been done since, since they had such a "head start" there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Robot Chicken

Oh, by the way......next time you respond to something, don't show your ignorance by being unable to correctly spell your words (incorrect use of the word "your" twice when you meant to use "you're".)  
(*Edit:  What the heck am I saying?......  .....I just read your next post....you obviously missed class the day they taught punctuation!!  Deciding between "your" and "you're" is the least of your problems!   )*:   


 Oh, whoopie di doo dah, wow, you know what grammer and spelling corrections to make to a meaningless message board, especially to a person who doesn't give a rat's a$$ about you. Whoo Hoo! Aren't you the smart guy?! Do you feel good now, buddy? Was that the only thing you managed to do correct today in YOU'RE whole worthless, pathetic thing you call a life? Well goodie di dooo dah for YOU! Lookie here pilgrims, we got us here a smart guy! LOL @ U.   Dumba$$.....


----------



## Bustem' Down

This thread has gone way out into left field and has reached a point where it either needs to be retired or deleted.


----------



## beejay

*Very well...*

You all have proven that SOMD is as racist and red-necked as ever with your bass-ackwards comments.

I am sure you realize that most of the Black people moving to your hillbilly area are well educated, career minded professionals. Those people can afford houses you can only dream about. They drive cars you will never sit in. They are just moving from the inner city to the country, and I believe the country racist folks are just as bad as anyone else.  Pretty soon, they will keep on moving until they can find a place where they don't have to deal with petty white trash.

Don't blame everything on Black folks. It makes you sound like you are feeling sorry for yourselves.


----------



## Ponytail

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> This thread has gone way out into left field and has reached a point where it either needs to be retired or deleted.




Or simply brought back to life and started over.


----------



## chernmax

Yeah, and give us Hispanic's a break also...


----------



## beerlover

I don't think it's racism -- more like realism.  Just look at the crime statistics and figure for yourself.  13% of general population, 80+% of prison population.  It's a cultural problem that needs to be addressed by the culture instead of just being blamed on racists.


----------



## C-Murda

beejay said:
			
		

> You all have proven that SOMD is as racist and red-necked as ever with your bass-ackwards comments.
> 
> I am sure you realize that most of the Black people moving to your hillbilly area are well educated, career minded professionals. Those people can afford houses you can only dream about. They drive cars you will never sit in. They are just moving from the inner city to the country, and I believe the country racist folks are just as bad as anyone else.  Pretty soon, they will keep on moving until they can find a place where they don't have to deal with petty white trash.
> 
> Don't blame everything on Black folks. It makes you sound like you are feeling sorry for yourselves.




ya dawg, you tell deez suckas, we b some educated brothas up in here.  white man alwayz be blamin da brothas for they problems.  holla at yo boy C mutha ####in murda


----------



## glenecho

beejay said:
			
		

> You all have proven that SOMD is as racist and red-necked as ever with your bass-ackwards comments.
> 
> I am sure you realize that most of the Black people moving to your hillbilly area are well educated, career minded professionals. Those people can afford houses you can only dream about. They drive cars you will never sit in. They are just moving from the inner city to the country, and I believe the country racist folks are just as bad as anyone else.  Pretty soon, they will keep on moving until they can find a place where they don't have to deal with petty white trash.
> 
> Don't blame everything on Black folks. It makes you sound like you are feeling sorry for yourselves.



We don't blame "everything" on "black folks" (what a derogatory comment for such an "enlightened" person), just what _"should"_ be blamed on "black folks".  And the old tactic of calling white people "racists" and thinking that you're making us feel bad about it is wearing off.......quickly.  We're not buying the "guilt" any longer.  

We know you don't want to hear it, because you don't want to be accountable for your actions, but just as responsible blacks who speak out like Bill Cosby, Walter Williams and columnist Leonard Pitts, we're calling on blacks to get the large part of their population that isn't acting like responsible citizens to do that.  

_"The problem with the civil rights movement was that it was civil rights without civil responsibility"  - Anonymous black commentator_


----------



## chernmax

C-Murda said:
			
		

> ya dawg, you tell deez suckas, we b some educated brothas up in here.  white man alwayz be blamin da brothas for they problems.  holla at yo boy C mutha ####in murda



You are not black, nice try though, sometimes when you over do the mannerism, you must be called on it, I'm not fooled but nice try anyway...


----------



## willie

chernmax said:
			
		

> You are not black, nice try though, sometimes when you over do the mannerism, you must be called on it, I'm not fooled but nice try anyway...


Morons come in all colors.


----------



## Tomahawk202

glenecho said:
			
		

> We don't blame "everything" on "black folks" (what a derogatory comment for such an "enlightened" person), just what _"should"_ be blamed on "black folks".  And the old tactic of calling white people "racists" and thinking that you're making us feel bad about it is wearing off.......quickly.  We're not buying the "guilt" any longer.
> 
> We know you don't want to hear it, because you don't want to be accountable for your actions, but just as responsible blacks who speak out like Bill Cosby, Walter Williams and columnist Leonard Pitts



  So you think that by throwing the names a few black celebrities in the mix is going to make your claim legitimate? No, it's not. If you are white, and you are offended, intimidated, or you feel slighted in any way, shape or form, about being called a racist, then if the shoe fits, wear it. Point is, this part of the state if fukced up, and it's going to get fixed. Don't like it when blacks move out of the urban setting and into your neighborhood? Too damn bad. Deal with it. That's what we get told every time we get pulled over for no reason at all.......


----------



## Tomahawk202

beerlover said:
			
		

> I don't think it's racism -- more like realism.  Just look at the crime statistics and figure for yourself.  13% of general population, 80+% of prison population.  It's a cultural problem that needs to be addressed by the culture instead of just being blamed on racists.



 You my friend, are just a flat out idiot. You're made up stats resemble that of the general opinion of Billy Bob's or Peggy Sue's on this board, one sided, short sighted and full of imagination. You are just mad because black people actually HAVE a culture. Where is the culture of the average white southern marylander? There is none. 

Us blacks have Hip-Hop for your Rock and Roll ( which is dying a little more every time your white sons and daughters rush out to buy the new Snopp Dog or Lil Weezy joints ) 

Us blacks have a clothing style that we wear, to your "country inbred look". ( I can count maybe two or three radio stations that play country music. That just about ties the spanish stations that the illegal mexicans listen to, while they are building your houses. LOL ) 

Us blacks "pimp our rides" even have a tv show dedicated to it.( I can't count how many white kids copy-cat our tinting windows, dropping the springs and putting bumping stereos into their cars, trying to be like us. The 12" lift kit on the 78' Ford pick up just aint cutting it anymore, jimbo.)

I could go on for the entire week, comparing our two "styles" of living. But the white folks just can't seem to come up with their own "cultures". You talk about blacks, hispanics, and asians negatively. Point is, there isn't a culture that white folks have touched, in the past and present, where they haven't tried to lie, kill or steal something from the people who they encountered. You feel guilty? You feel threatened? You should be.....Maybe if you change the way you thought, maybe if you opened your mind, and saw that regardless of the color of our skin, we are all Americans, playing for the same team, you would realize that you are slowly, ever so slowly becoming the minority.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> You my friend, are just a flat out idiot. You're made up stats resemble that of the general opinion of Billy Bob's or Peggy Sue's on this board, one sided, short sighted and full of imagination. You are just mad because black people actually HAVE a culture. Where is the culture of the average white southern marylander? There is none.
> 
> Us blacks have Hip-Hop for your Rock and Roll ( which is dying a little more every time your white sons and daughters rush out to buy the new Snopp Dog or Lil Weezy joints )
> 
> Us blacks have a clothing style that we wear, to your "country inbred look". ( I can count maybe two or three radio stations that play country music. That just about ties the spanish stations that the illegal mexicans listen to, while they are building your houses. LOL )
> 
> Us blacks "pimp our rides" even have a tv show dedicated to it.( I can't count how many white kids copy-cat our tinting windows, dropping the springs and putting bumping stereos into their cars, trying to be like us. The 12" lift kit on the 78' Ford pick up just aint cutting it anymore, jimbo.)
> 
> I could go on for the entire week, comparing our two "styles" of living. But the white folks just can't seem to come up with their own "cultures". You talk about blacks, hispanics, and asians negatively. Point is, there isn't a culture that white folks have touched, in the past and present, where they haven't tried to lie, kill or steal something from the people who they encountered. You feel guilty? You feel threatened? You should be.....Maybe if you change the way you thought, maybe if you opened your mind, and saw that regardless of the color of our skin, we are all Americans, playing for the same team, you would realize that you are slowly, ever so slowly becoming the minority.



I thought you were done with this thread?


----------



## Vince

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> This thread has gone way out into left field and has reached a point where it either needs to be retired or deleted.


  Definitely.


----------



## glenecho

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> So you think that by throwing the names a few black celebrities in the mix is going to make your claim legitimate? No, it's not. If you are white, and you are offended, intimidated, or you feel slighted in any way, shape or form, about being called a racist, then if the shoe fits, wear it. Point is, this part of the state if fukced up, and it's going to get fixed. Don't like it when blacks move out of the urban setting and into your neighborhood? Too damn bad. Deal with it. That's what we get told every time we get pulled over for no reason at all.......



That's just it....I don't feel "offended, intimidated or slighted in any way"....in fact, I feel nothing.  You've used the term "racist" so often to justify doing whatever you want to do that it has no meaning any longer.  

And this part of the state wasn't ####ed up for a very long time...it was a nice place to live....until the blacks and Hispanics who have no ability to live within a responsible society started moving here and screwing it up.  And _THAT'S _ what's "too damn bad".


----------



## smoothmarine187

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Us blacks "pimp our rides" even have a tv show dedicated to it.( I can't count how many white kids copy-cat our tinting windows, dropping the springs and putting bumping stereos into their cars, trying to be like us. The 12" lift kit on the 78' Ford pick up just aint cutting it anymore, jimbo.)



ahahaahhaha.....sorry but thats funny as hell.  I would think that you would be embarassed by that stupid show.  I have yet to see a car roll out of there that looks even half way decent.  Since when did tinting windows become a "black thing".  When I had my car lowered it was for performance reason.......not to try and be like you!  Get over yourself.


----------



## Vince

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Us blacks "pimp our rides" even have a tv show dedicated to it.( I can't count how many white kids copy-cat our tinting windows, dropping the springs and putting bumping stereos into their cars, trying to be like us. The 12" lift kit on the 78' Ford pick up just aint cutting it anymore, jimbo.)



What you do to your "ride" and what you call it may have changed a little, but it's really not that different.  When I was young we jacked the car up instead of lowering it, didn't tint windows and as far as stereo's were concerned....I had booming speakers, equalizer, etc. in my car probably before you were born.    Just that technology nowadays lets you put a little more boom in your speakers, but I like my hearing the way it is.


----------



## beerlover

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> You my friend, are just a flat out idiot. You're made up stats resemble that of the general opinion of Billy Bob's or Peggy Sue's on this board, one sided, short sighted and full of imagination. You are just mad because black people actually HAVE a culture. Where is the culture of the average white southern marylander? There is none.
> 
> Us blacks have Hip-Hop for your Rock and Roll ( which is dying a little more every time your white sons and daughters rush out to buy the new Snopp Dog or Lil Weezy joints )
> 
> Us blacks have a clothing style that we wear, to your "country inbred look". ( I can count maybe two or three radio stations that play country music. That just about ties the spanish stations that the illegal mexicans listen to, while they are building your houses. LOL )
> 
> Us blacks "pimp our rides" even have a tv show dedicated to it.( I can't count how many white kids copy-cat our tinting windows, dropping the springs and putting bumping stereos into their cars, trying to be like us. The 12" lift kit on the 78' Ford pick up just aint cutting it anymore, jimbo.)
> 
> I could go on for the entire week, comparing our two "styles" of living. But the white folks just can't seem to come up with their own "cultures". You talk about blacks, hispanics, and asians negatively. Point is, there isn't a culture that white folks have touched, in the past and present, where they haven't tried to lie, kill or steal something from the people who they encountered. You feel guilty? You feel threatened? You should be.....Maybe if you change the way you thought, maybe if you opened your mind, and saw that regardless of the color of our skin, we are all Americans, playing for the same team, you would realize that you are slowly, ever so slowly becoming the minority.




Wow.  I'm stunned by your stupidity.  Are you saying that the black population is NOT around 13% and the prison population is NOT around 80%?  You need to recheck that thought.  And your idea of black culture is ruining cars and music?  Congratulations.  Way to aim high.  

The fact of the incidents that started this thread - the robberies in Waldorf - is that they were committed by young black men.  No evil "Whitey" forced those punks to commit those crimes.  Maybe if you spent less time shopping for baggy jerseys and rims and more time at home teaching young black children to respect the law, respect other peoples' rights and property, respect the language, and respect THEMSELVES, and to aspire to something more than owning the biggest rims and the puffiest jacket and the most "bling", we wouldn't even have to have a thread like this.  

Before you come on here wasting time blaming everything evil white people have done through history (and granted - there has been a lot) for the problems in the black community, maybe you should consider spending some time mentoring a young black kid through a program like Big Brothers/Big Sisters or some other volunteer organization.  Don't just make noise - try to make a difference.  But I'm sure you won't do that because it's easier to blame Whitey.


----------



## Tomahawk202

glenecho said:
			
		

> That's just it....I don't feel "offended, intimidated or slighted in any way"....in fact, I feel nothing.  You've used the term "racist" so often to justify doing whatever you want to do that it has no meaning any longer.
> 
> And this part of the state wasn't ####ed up for a very long time...it was a nice place to live....until the blacks and Hispanics who have no ability to live within a responsible society started moving here and screwing it up.  And _THAT'S _ what's "too damn bad".



 You might not feel "offended, intimidated or slighted in any way", because you are a moron. The first step to getting over racism, my friend, is to recognize that you have a problem.....  

 Us blacks or hispanics have no ability to live within a responsible society? 
Ok, well, when we were living free, tribe to tribe in a great place called AFRICA, living honestly off the earth, lying next to our gorgeous, brown skinned ladies, raising our kids to hunt for food, here along comes your mother banging, inbred, "let's spread Christianity to the whole world", a$$e$, and screwed everything up. 
  You murdered our people, raped our women, sold us as slaves, drug us halfway across the planet, and those of us who DID live through the voyage, were forced to build this very same country here today, that you say we have no right to live in. Man, you guys sure have a funny way of showing gratitude.....

  I am an AFRICAN AMERICAN. ( I would have loved to drop the second word, but I will deal with it ) 100% black and strong. Not mixed with any of you other mutts, whites, hispanics or asians, or any of that other crap. Just straight up black. Now, what you guys should do is thank us by bending over and kissing our a$$e$...!!!!! hahahahahahaa


----------



## Sharon

*Someone needs a history lesson*



			
				Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Us blacks or hispanics have no ability to live within a responsible society?
> Ok, well, when we were living free, tribe to tribe in a great place called AFRICA, living honestly off the earth, lying next to our gorgeous, brown skinned ladies, raising our kids to hunt for food, here along comes your mother banging, inbred, "let's spread Christianity to the whole world", a$$e$, and screwed everything up.
> You murdered our people, raped our women, sold us as slaves, drug us halfway across the planet, and those of us who DID live through the voyage, were forced to build this very same country here today, that you say we have no right to live in. Man, you guys sure have a funny way of showing gratitude.....
> 
> I am an AFRICAN AMERICAN. ( I would have loved to drop the second word, but I will deal with it ) 100% black and strong. Not mixed with any of you other mutts, whites, hispanics or asians, or any of that other crap. Just straight up black. Now, what you guys should do is thank us by bending over and kissing our a$$e$...!!!!! hahahahahahaa




Just because your skin is darker doesn't make you an African anymore than my dog is German.


----------



## beerlover

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> I am an AFRICAN AMERICAN. ( I would have loved to drop the second word, but I will deal with it )



We would all love for you to drop it, too.  If you hate America and long for Africa -- get on a plane or a boat and rush right over there to start your dreamlife.  

And by the way -- Whitey didn't start the slave trade in Africa.  The different tribes went to war occassionally and the victors enslaved the men of the vanquished tribes and took their women as their own.  Same thing with Native American tribes.  African tribes captured and sold other Africans to the European slave traders.  There weren't a bunch of white guys running through the bush with nets.  They just docked their ships and the Africans marched their brethren right on board.  So just stop it.  And you weren't there, your father, grandfather, great-grandfather weren't there either.  It's old history.  Every white person comes from some european ancestry that was at some point enslaved or brutalized in some way by some other group of people.  We got over it.  I think it's time you did, too.

Good for you for being proud of being of African heritage (seriously).  You should be proud of your people and your history (and you should work to ensure that the generations going forward are honorable and worthy of future remembrance).  And at the same time, it's good for white people to be proud of their people and history as well.


----------



## Pete

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> I am an AFRICAN AMERICAN. ( I would have loved to drop the second word, but I will deal with it ) 100% black and strong.


American AirlinesWashington (DCA)Boston (BOS)01h 25m - 398 miFlight 47847:30p8:55pEmbraer RJ135Connect toAmerican AirlinesBoston (BOS)New York (JFK)01h 15m - 187 miFlight 46026:10a (Dec 9)7:25aEmbraer RJ135Connect toAmerican AirlinesNew York (JFK)Brussels (BRU)07h 35m - 3655 miFlight 1726:15p7:50a (Dec 10)Boeing 767-300Connect toAmerican AirlinesBrussels (BRU)Freetown (FNA)06h 45m - 3089 miFlight 781212:20p6:05pAirbus A330-300ThroughAmerican AirlinesFreetown (FNA)Monrovia (ROB)01h 00m - 252 miFlight 78127:20p8:20pAirbus A330-300
Return airport different from outbound airport.Arrives or connects on a different day.Book With: Per person Passengers Approx total   
GO! aa.com $3067.00 1 passenger $3067.00* 


I will chip in the first $100 so you can "drop the second word" and repartiate yourself to Africa.


----------



## Tomahawk202

beerlover said:
			
		

> Wow.  I'm stunned by your stupidity.  Are you saying that the black population is NOT around 13% and the prison population is NOT around 80%?  You need to recheck that thought.



 Hey mister " Unable to convey a reasonable thought...." Could you, for the sake of your audience, explain to us, WHICH population you are making reference to? Is it the population of the U.S.? If so...according to the Census Bureau statistics, blacks only make up 12.5 % of the U.S. population. 
 As far as prison population, whites make up 34.5%, and blacks make up 43%. If it's anything, it's white amerikkas inability to embrace and respect the cultures of other people. It's ok though. I chalk it up to white peoples' genes. They couldn't deal with diversity then, and you can't deal with it now. Question is, why did you put in the Constitution? LOL


----------



## Tomahawk202

Pete said:
			
		

> American AirlinesWashington (DCA)Boston (BOS)01h 25m - 398 miFlight 47847:30p8:55pEmbraer RJ135Connect toAmerican AirlinesBoston (BOS)New York (JFK)01h 15m - 187 miFlight 46026:10a (Dec 9)7:25aEmbraer RJ135Connect toAmerican AirlinesNew York (JFK)Brussels (BRU)07h 35m - 3655 miFlight 1726:15p7:50a (Dec 10)Boeing 767-300Connect toAmerican AirlinesBrussels (BRU)Freetown (FNA)06h 45m - 3089 miFlight 781212:20p6:05pAirbus A330-300ThroughAmerican AirlinesFreetown (FNA)Monrovia (ROB)01h 00m - 252 miFlight 78127:20p8:20pAirbus A330-300
> Return airport different from outbound airport.Arrives or connects on a different day.Book With: Per person Passengers Approx total
> GO! aa.com $3067.00 1 passenger $3067.0



  I bet you went through a lot of trouble for that, huh Buford? LOL Hey, this is my country MORE than it is yours....too bad. You are smart enough to look up flight times and what not for me, you MIGHT be smart enough to change the oil in my Jag.


----------



## Tomahawk202

Sharon said:
			
		

> Just because your skin is darker doesn't make you an African anymore than my dog is German.




    Hey, a little more originaity, pleaseeeee?????


----------



## beerlover

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Hey mister " Unable to convey a reasonable thought...."
> 
> ...Question is, why did you put in the Constitution? LOL



Now if that isn't the Pot calling the Kettle a stupid black moron, I don't know what is.  Way to ignore the point of the post.  Now I see why we had to whip you farm animals so much back in the day.


----------



## Tomahawk202

beerlover said:
			
		

> Now if that isn't the Pot calling the Kettle a stupid black moron, I don't know what is.  Way to ignore the point of the post.  Now I see why we had to whip you farm animals so much back in the day.




   POINT PROVEN! This right here my friends, is the reason why us blacks cry foul. One minute white folks are playing nicey nicey. Next minute, as soon as a black person does or says something that whitey doesn't like, bam, right back to ol, Roy the slave driver. THAT RIGHT THERE is the reason we have beef with each other. You are biased as we are too. So the next question is, " how do we get over this and make things better?".....


----------



## beerlover

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> POINT PROVEN! This right here my friends, is the reason why us blacks cry foul. One minute white folks are playing nicey nicey. Next minute, as soon as a black person does or says something that whitey doesn't like, bam, right back to ol, Roy the slave driver. THAT RIGHT THERE is the reason we have beef with each other. You are biased as we are too. So the next question is, " how do we get over this and make things better?".....



Maybe reparations...  How big of a check do we have to write to turn thugs into productive citizens?  40 acres and a mule with oversized chrome horseshoes?

We gave you freedom and the right to vote - and didn't deport all blacks back to Africa as was Lincoln's original intent.  Let's call it even right there.  

What's your suggestion?  Maybe we could join forces and just concentrate on hating the Muslims.....


----------



## Tomahawk202

beerlover said:
			
		

> Maybe reparations...  How big of a check do we have to write to turn thugs into productive citizens?  40 acres and a mule with oversized chrome horseshoes?
> 
> We gave you freedom and the right to vote - and didn't deport all blacks back to Africa as was Lincoln's original intent.  Let's call it even right there.
> 
> What's your suggestion?  Maybe we could join forces and just concentrate on hating the Muslims.....



  YOU didn't GIVE us anything. We took it. His name was MLK. Malcom X and the Black Panthers had the right idea, and we should have slaughtered you like cattle when we had the chance. As far as writing a check...how about this. You take the money for our reperations ( which I am against by the way ) and buy yourself some new teeth, and the morning after pill for your momma who you just finished banging a minute ago. 
    I fought against muslims, quite a few times. But you know what? I have more respect for them, then I do the ENTIRE white race. At least they have the balls to stand up for what they believe in. Not hide behind their positions of power to impose their weak will on folks, like whitey does here. LOL


----------



## beerlover

You keep saying how weak the will of the White man is, yet we've managed to keep you savages in check for the past 400 years.  That speaks pretty poorly for your inferior race.

Now stop that damn tap dancing and pick up my hat, boy.


----------



## Tomahawk202

beerlover said:
			
		

> You keep saying how weak the will of the White man is, yet we've managed to keep you savages in check for the past 400 years.  That speaks pretty poorly for your inferior race.




     LOL, You seem like your NOT keeping us in check. Hence the headline of this post. If you were, you wouldn't be on here complaining about us, now would you, smart guy? LOL Your an idiot......


----------



## aps45819

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> LOL, You seem like your NOT keeping us in check. Hence the headline of this post. If you were, you wouldn't be on here complaining about us, now would you, smart guy? LOL Your an idiot......


and yet you're the one claiming that juvenile crime is something to be proud of.


----------



## Tomahawk202

aps45819 said:
			
		

> and yet you're the one claiming that juvenile crime is something to be proud of.




  Well aparently, when I complain right along with you folks, I get dogged out. You start to blame everything on blacks. Although I am not "for" crime, I do have the sense god gave the common dog, and that's to be proud of who I am. Blacks aren't the ones commiting crimes, ALONE. And maybe you need to understand the system before you start to point fingers. If you grew up, walked a mile in a poor, impoverished black persons shoes, maybe, just maybe you would sing a different tune....


  Ahhha , who the hell am I kidding? There's just a bunch of racist white folks on here. hahahahha....


----------



## beerlover

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> LOL, You seem like your NOT keeping us in check. Hence the headline of this post. If you were, you wouldn't be on here complaining about us, now would you, smart guy? LOL Your an idiot......



If you (Blacks) are NOT being kept in check by Whitey, then why keep blaming us for problems in your community?  Get on with life and raise your kids right.


----------



## aps45819

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Blacks aren't the ones commiting crimes, ALONE. ....


You're correct.



It usually takes 2 or 3 to come up with the idea (or the courage) that strong arm robbery is a good alternative to being a responsible member of society and earning what they need.


----------



## beerlover

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> If you grew up, walked a mile in a poor, impoverished black persons shoes, maybe, just maybe you would sing a different tune....



I don't think the youth of Charles county are all that impoverished where they need to rob mall shoppers just to survive.  If that were the case they would be better served robbing grocery store patrons for food.  If they were truly impoverished people robbing just to survive, I could have a LITTLE compassion for them.  These were just punks looking to take some cool Christmas gifts.  Predator Punks.  They just happened to be black in these cases, but if they had been white it would be just as reprehensible.


----------



## mAlice

Would you all please just shut up and http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=89177


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> Would you all please just shut up and http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=89177



Powhite.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Powhite.



So they have charlie brown trees.  :shrug:


----------



## Booboo3604

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> As far as writing a check...how about this. You take the money for our reperations ( which I am against by the way ) and buy yourself ......... and the morning after pill for your momma who you just finished banging a minute ago.




You might want to keep that money for yourself after you check out page 5 of this study that is comparing white and non-white teenage pregnancies and abortions.   Seems like there is a much greater need for the morning after pill on your side of the fence.  

http://www.guttmacher.org/pubs/2006/09/12/USTPstats.pdf


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> So you think that by throwing the names a few black celebrities in the mix is going to make your claim legitimate? No, it's not. If you are white, and you are offended, intimidated, or you feel slighted in any way, shape or form, about being called a racist, then if the shoe fits, wear it. Point is, this part of the state if fukced up, and it's going to get fixed. Don't like it when blacks move out of the urban setting and into your neighborhood? Too damn bad. Deal with it. That's what we get told every time we get pulled over for no reason at all.......


I think it is time for some new material.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> So they have charlie brown trees.  :shrug:



At least they have a tree.


----------



## Ninurta

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> I bet you went through a lot of trouble for that, huh Buford? LOL Hey, this is my country MORE than it is yours....too bad. You are smart enough to look up flight times and what not for me, you MIGHT be smart enough to change the oil in my Jag.


You're a child.


----------



## Vince

This thread needs to go away.


----------



## Tomahawk202

Booboo3604 said:
			
		

> You might want to keep that money for yourself after you check out page 5 of this study that is comparing white and non-white teenage pregnancies and abortions.   Seems like there is a much greater need for the morning after pill on your side of the fence.
> 
> http://www.guttmacher.org/pubs/2006/09/12/USTPstats.pdf




Maybe you need to read your own material a little better. It says, on page 2 that between the years of 1990 thru 2002, the teenage pregnancy rate among black women ages 15-19 y/o fell 40%, whilst for the same years of white women of the same age, it only fell 34%. Where is your head at, and can you comprehend the material that you quote? Jeezzz Oh man....


----------



## Tomahawk202

Ninurta said:
			
		

> You're a child.




 Well my Jag is a toy of mine......I guess I am.


----------



## nomoney

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Well my Jag is a toy of mine......I guess I am.


 
did you steal it?


----------



## Ponytail

hey, did you hear about the cop that threw the innocent handcuffed mexican into the river?


----------



## Tomahawk202

nomoney said:
			
		

> did you steal it?



nope. just guiltyof good taste.


----------



## RoseRed

Ponytail said:
			
		

> hey, did you hear about the cop that threw the innocent handcuffed mexican into the river?



Mig didn't provide cookies.  He jumped.


----------



## Tomahawk202

Ponytail said:
			
		

> hey, did you hear about the cop that threw the innocent handcuffed mexican into the river?




 Yeah, what the hell was up with that? The dude was drunk, got stopped, placed in the car for HIS protection, escapes, and jumps off a bridge! I bet they try to fry the two cops that did it too. Couple of dudes working hard to keep the streets safe, and they get blamed for some crap like this. Mark my words, America will find a way to make it their fault.


----------



## aps45819

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> nope. just guiltyof good taste.


 for buying a Ford?


----------



## Booboo3604

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to read your own material a little better. It says, on page 2 that between the years of 1990 thru 2002, the teenage pregnancy rate among black women ages 15-19 y/o fell 40%, whilst for the same years of white women of the same age, it only fell 34%. Where is your head at, and can you comprehend the material that you quote? Jeezzz Oh man....




while it may say it fell more in black women, that is not saying it is a lower rate.  That just means they were getting knocked up a lot more and having a a lot more abortions to begin with.   Even with the greater decline, the rate is still higher for pregnancies and abortions than in white women.  How about you start comprehending the full study not the one line that looks good to you.


----------



## Tomahawk202

aps45819 said:
			
		

> for buying a Ford?



 Nah, Ford's are ok. I watched and waited for that GT 500 to come out. As soon as it did, I was standing in line at the dealership. The MSRP was around mid 40K. When I told them I wanted one( as well as the other three people standing around waiting for it too ) they told us they are now 77K.  They jacked the price up for "user demand". I was apalled! I told the dude, " I am not paying 77K for an Amercian made car. Once I break 60K, I am looking overseas. So I broke down and went luxury, than performance. I kinda wish I hadn't now. I miss the muscle.....


----------



## Tomahawk202

Booboo3604 said:
			
		

> while it may say it fell more in black women, that is not saying it is a lower rate.  That just means they were getting knocked up a lot more and having a a lot more abortions to begin with.   Even with the greater decline, the rate is still higher for pregnancies and abortions than in white women.  How about you start comprehending the full study not the one line that looks good to you.



How about you "comprehend" my nutsack? LMAO


----------



## mv_princess

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> How about you "comprehend" my nutsack? LMAO


 Or you could just go away.


----------



## aps45819

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> How about you "comprehend" my nutsack? LMAO


How about you "comprehend" that Ford makes Jags


----------



## Tomahawk202

aps45819 said:
			
		

> How about you "comprehend" that Ford makes Jags



 Hey, so what do you want, a cookie? Good for you.... 
 1990 XJ40, last good JAG, B4 Ford bought them. You are not as smart as you think...maybe you are slightly retarded.


----------



## Redskinsmama

Tomahawk..it think that's your name...Your arguments are horrible...i cannot fathom how you think white people are trying to steal *your* culture.  Black people thrive for acceptance yet immediately reject any kind of integration when it comes to music, movies, cars (do you really think cars have anything to do with black culture? i guarantee  you my grandfather was pimpin a caddy well before you had a dime saved for your jag)


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Redskinsmama said:
			
		

> i cannot fathom how you think white people are trying to steal *your* culture.


You must not have seens the Girls Next Door episode when Kendra got some grillz.


----------



## beerlover

All that bragging about "My Jag, My Jag" and it's a beat old 1990?!?!?!  There's nothing wrong with a 1990 Jag, but it's sure nothing to brag about...


----------



## Tomahawk202

Redskinsmama said:
			
		

> Tomahawk..it think that's your name...Your arguments are horrible...i cannot fathom how you think white people are trying to steal *your* culture.  Black people thrive for acceptance yet immediately reject any kind of integration when it comes to music, movies, cars (do you really think cars have anything to do with black culture? i guarantee  you my grandfather was pimpin a caddy well before you had a dime saved for your jag)



Tomahawk...."it think that's your name...? " WTF? Hahha, hey, I have shut person after person up with my " weak arguments". We don't STRIVE for acceptance. We are what we are...It's you that have to accept that, and won't. And honestly, you and your grandfather can blow me...


----------



## Flipside

> Originally Posted by Tomahawk202
> 
> Us blacks "pimp our rides" even have a tv show dedicated to it.( I can't count how many white kids copy-cat our tinting windows, dropping the springs and putting bumping stereos into their cars, trying to be like us. The 12" lift kit on the 78' Ford pick up just aint cutting it anymore, jimbo.)



Chicanos were driving low riders decades before blacks. and before that the whites were doing it back in the forty's

Somethings never change. It's still Monkey see Monkey doo.

Tyrone was a cool kid and every one wanted to be like Tyrone. 
"Monkey see Monkey do"
Tyrone's mother was a crack Ho, so Tyrone didn't have no clean cloths wear, so Tyrone put his shirt on inside out. Next thing you saw was more monkey see monkey do. Shirt labels on the outside of shirts.

Tyrone got his big brothers hand me down pants, which were way to big and hung off his ass..Monkey see ,monkey do with pants hanging off their ass.

Tyrone's big pants got caught in his bikes chain one day, so he rolled up his pants leg...Monkey see , monkey do with one pant leg rolled up.

Tyrone got some new shoes but they were to small, so he walked on the heels..monkey see, monkey do ruining perfectly good shoes.

Tyrone bought a new stolen 9mm and shot it, just the way it laid in the box.
Monkey see, monkey do, He tried to shoot him but the recoil shot you.

Tyrone put wax all over his car but had to go to the store. monkey see, monkey do, How do we get this sheot off our cars?

Tyrone couldn't spell and mis spelled his kids name at birth. Monkey see, monkey do. Don't ask I am so not going there.

Tyrone couldn't pronounce words properly. Monkey see, monkey do. Now Rappers do it to make rap rhyme. Which BTW. Nursery rhymes and Square dance Did that long before blacks too.


----------



## Redskinsmama

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Tomahawk...."it think that's your name...? " WTF? Hahha, hey, I have shut person after person up with my " weak arguments". We don't STRIVE for acceptance. We are what we are...It's you that have to accept that, and won't. And honestly, you and your grandfather can blow me...



you have shut no one up with your weak arguments, trust.  "We are what we are." then why get upset when everyone in here has called a spade a spade?  If that's what you think, we are what we are, then thank you for pointing out what everyone has said.  Black people are druggies, murderers, ignorant, uneducated, etc.  I have accepted that, most white people have as well.  It's nice to know that you, an "educated" black man would be ok with settling with a "we are what we are mentality", because if that's the case, you didn't buy that jag, you pulled up to a white male with a gun in his face and demanded it.  ignorance is bliss mother ####er.


----------



## Sharon

Flipside said:
			
		

> Chicanos were driving low riders decades before blacks. and before that the whites were doing it back in the forty's
> 
> Somethings never change. It's still Monkey see Monkey doo.
> 
> Tyrone was a cool kid and every one wanted to be like Tyrone.
> "Monkey see Monkey do"
> Tyrone's mother was a crack Ho, so Tyrone didn't have no clean cloths wear, so Tyrone put his shirt on inside out. Next thing you saw was more monkey see monkey do. Shirt labels on the outside of shirts.
> 
> Tyrone got his big brothers hand me down pants, which were way to big and hung off his ass..Monkey see ,monkey do with pants hanging off their ass.
> 
> Tyrone's big pants got caught in his bikes chain one day, so he rolled up his pants leg...Monkey see , monkey do with one pant leg rolled up.
> 
> Tyrone got some new shoes but they were to small, so he walked on the heels..monkey see, monkey do ruining perfectly good shoes.
> 
> Tyrone bought a new stolen 9mm and shot it, just the way it laid in the box.
> Monkey see, monkey do, He tried to shoot him but the recoil shot you.
> 
> Tyrone put wax all over his car but had to go to the store. monkey see, monkey do, How do we get this sheot off our cars?
> 
> Tyrone couldn't spell and mis spelled his kids name at birth. Monkey see, monkey do. Don't ask I am so not going there.
> 
> Tyrone couldn't pronounce words properly. Monkey see, monkey do. Now Rappers do it to make rap rhyme. Which BTW. Nursery rhymes and Square dance Did that long before blacks too.


Too funny! 


I don't see how any of that _culture_ came from Africa. :shrug:


----------



## Flipside

*How they catch Monkeys in Africa.*
Take a chain about 3 feet in length, screw it to a shell of a coconut and to the other end to a stake.
Then drill a hole just big enough for the monkey to get his hand in, then put some candy or whatever into the coconut.
Take the coconut and the stake out in the jungle and drive the stake into the ground.
In a day or two the monkey will reach his hand into the coconut.
The greedy little sheot won't let go of the candy to get his hand out. 
Then you pull up the stake with the monkey and put the stupid greedy little sheot in a burlap bag along with its trap.

ENOUGH SAID!


----------



## aps45819

Flipside said:
			
		

> Tyrone got his big brothers hand me down pants, which were way to big and hung off his ass..Monkey see ,monkey do with pants hanging off their ass..


 I heard that "style" originated in prison as a way for the Ghey boys to advertise their availability


----------



## Hessian

*I was first robbed,...*

while offering a ride to a Black fella who needed to get back to his friend's trailer. He needed a helping hand...and he took all he could get....yup, I felt like a chump.

Years pass and I decided to hire a Black construction crew  (using in-county labor...not illegals)...and the foundation they put in: well, it wasn't square. My Builder had to spend serious time rearranging my floor & walls....I felt like a chump.

My wife was threatened and verbally assaulted during a teacher's conference by an overbearing African-American and her live-in boyfriend. The vice principal had to usher her out of the room and escort her away from them.

My daughter was the only white girl on a v-ball team of 14...she was often treated like a chump by her black team-mates. She held up pretty well under the abuse & coldness. I suppose she is learning the lesson I learned 20 years ago when I offered a guy a ride.

In each of the above instances we were trying to do what decent Americans do...offer help, hire a local crew, be on a team, and counsel a child from a broken home....and what is the outcome? I still work in a school that is 85% Black...and I see some awesome kids perform every day...but, sadly, the vast majority are consumed by rap, bling, and a world that has them outmarketed and doesn't expect enough from them. And you know...many think that this bubble around DC IS the world. They have no idea that they are only 12.5% of the total US, their slang & urban "gangsta" crap won't get them a nickel's worth of attention or a job in 90% of America, and all their passion for shiny cars means thousands of dollars in insurance, interest & tickets...duh.

Yeah...I got to go to school tomorrow, and lock my doors, my classroom, my closet, my desk...(I do it for those who smile, say thank you, laugh at my jokes, and study hard because they want to achieve--those are the gems of my day)


----------



## glenecho

*What the hell's happening to Charles County?*

Simple.  Black migration.  It's been ruining things for 150 years.  And yes, "lame-ahawk", it even ruined things for your black brothers back then.  Read Thomas Sowell's "White Liberals and Black Rednecks" (Thomas Sowell is a black professor, BTW). See what black migration did to the enclaves of educated blacks in the north, and their place in society, between 1870 and 1930.  Sowell, along with several other historians, including W.E.B Dubois and Carter G. Woodson, have written extensively on this and all pretty much have the same opinion.  (By the way, "lame-ahawk"...these noted historians are....umm.....black.  Happy now...I didn't use celebrities).

And as for your post several pages ago re: your African roots, go back to the middle part of this thread and find my post about those very roots....that Africa was arguably where civilization started, it's arguably the richest continent on the face of the earth with regard to mineral wealth and resources, yet it remains the biggest ####hole on earth with poverty, class warfare, famine, starvation disease and so on.  How come those black intellectuals over there haven't figured out how to raise a crop to feed their populations in the 8 million years they've been there? (I'm sure you'll find a way to blame all that on "whitey".  Never mind that in certain areas of Africa where whites farmed, the countries could actually feed their people until the astute tribal guys decided that "this is bad" and went in and took over and now what was once thriving farms has become desolate killing fields)

And as for laying next to your dark skinned princess or whatever other nonsense you were spewing a few pages ago, do a little reading about slavery....worldwide slavery, its history, its sociological background, etc.....and you might find that your folks were engaging it it right along with all those white folks on the European continent and those yellow folks on the Asian continent and all those brown folks in the Middle East long before anyone started trading or mixing or exchanging or anything else.  But I can see where you're coming from....Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton aren't tellin' you that and Spike Lee's not making a movie about it, so why should fact or history weigh into that chip you have on your shoulder for something you never experienced...it makes a good emotional argument and you're just another Steppin' Fetchit to buy into it.  Ol' Jesse and Al and Spike have got that string tied around your wrists and ankles and they're makin' you dance.

But the closer for me is your own argument....things got tough, people were questioning what you stood for and you did EXACTLY what was expected....you pulled the "I'm better 'cause I got a Jag" card!  Holy crap...you couldn't have been any more predictable!  To hell with substance, I got "bling"!   Whooppee.


----------



## aps45819

glenecho said:
			
		

> Simple. .......  Whooppee.


 all that and then I read your sig


----------



## chernmax

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I heard that "style" originated in prison as a way for the Ghey boys to advertise their availability



LOL, Good one and you are actually correct, the style did start in prison. When inmates were issued clothing upon entering prison they normally where big enough for there current sizes, after eating right, exercise, lack of alcohol, drugs, most inmates lost weight and bulked up but dropped pant sizes, since most prisons do not issue belts, the pants would hang low off there a$$es, when released from prison, it was a way of identifing in your hood that you did time. So what happened next, it became cool and Monkey see, Monkey do...


----------



## chernmax

glenecho said:
			
		

> Simple.  Black migration.  It's been ruining things for 150 years.  And yes, "lame-ahawk", it even ruined things for your black brothers back then.  Read Thomas Sowell's "White Liberals and Black Rednecks" (Thomas Sowell is a black professor, BTW). See what black migration did to the enclaves of educated blacks in the north, and their place in society, between 1870 and 1930.  Sowell, along with several other historians, including W.E.B Dubois and Carter G. Woodson, have written extensively on this and all pretty much have the same opinion.  (By the way, "lame-ahawk"...these noted historians are....umm.....black.  Happy now...I didn't use celebrities).
> 
> And as for your post several pages ago re: your African roots, go back to the middle part of this thread and find my post about those very roots....that Africa was arguably where civilization started, it's arguably the richest continent on the face of the earth with regard to mineral wealth and resources, yet it remains the biggest ####hole on earth with poverty, class warfare, famine, starvation disease and so on.  How come those black intellectuals over there haven't figured out how to raise a crop to feed their populations in the 8 million years they've been there? (I'm sure you'll find a way to blame all that on "whitey".  Never mind that in certain areas of Africa where whites farmed, the countries could actually feed their people until the astute tribal guys decided that "this is bad" and went in and took over and now what was once thriving farms has become desolate killing fields)
> 
> And as for laying next to your dark skinned princess or whatever other nonsense you were spewing a few pages ago, do a little reading about slavery....worldwide slavery, its history, its sociological background, etc.....and you might find that your folks were engaging it it right along with all those white folks on the European continent and those yellow folks on the Asian continent and all those brown folks in the Middle East long before anyone started trading or mixing or exchanging or anything else.  But I can see where you're coming from....Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton aren't tellin' you that and Spike Lee's not making a movie about it, so why should fact or history weigh into that chip you have on your shoulder for something you never experienced...it makes a good emotional argument and you're just another Steppin' Fetchit to buy into it.  Ol' Jesse and Al and Spike have got that string tied around your wrists and ankles and they're makin' you dance.
> 
> But the closer for me is your own argument....things got tough, people were questioning what you stood for and you did EXACTLY what was expected....you pulled the "I'm better 'cause I got a Jag" card!  Holy crap...you couldn't have been any more predictable!  To hell with substance, I got "bling"!   Whooppee.



...................................


----------



## glenecho

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> You are just mad because black people actually HAVE a culture. Where is the culture of the average white southern marylander? There is none.
> 
> Us blacks have Hip-Hop for your Rock and Roll ( which is dying a little more every time your white sons and daughters rush out to buy the new Snopp Dog or Lil Weezy joints )
> 
> Us blacks have a clothing style that we wear, to your "country inbred look". ( I can count maybe two or three radio stations that play country music. That just about ties the spanish stations that the illegal mexicans listen to, while they are building your houses. LOL )
> 
> Us blacks "pimp our rides" even have a tv show dedicated to it.( I can't count how many white kids copy-cat our tinting windows, dropping the springs and putting bumping stereos into their cars, trying to be like us. The 12" lift kit on the 78' Ford pick up just aint cutting it anymore, jimbo.)
> 
> I could go on for the entire week, comparing our two "styles" of living. But the white folks just can't seem to come up with their own "cultures". You talk about blacks, hispanics, and asians negatively. Point is, there isn't a culture that white folks have touched, in the past and present, where they haven't tried to lie, kill or steal something from the people who they encountered. You feel guilty? You feel threatened? You should be.....Maybe if you change the way you thought, maybe if you opened your mind, and saw that regardless of the color of our skin, we are all Americans, playing for the same team, you would realize that you are slowly, ever so slowly becoming the minority.



Wow....so much to be proud of.  But you make my earlier argument for me...that blacks are far more into "flash" than "substance".  

No, us poor white folks have no culture to be proud of.........

It was only some poor old white folks that got onto ships centuries ago and endured hardships to discover new places when people thought the earth was flat.

It was only some poor old white guys that put together the ideas for democracy.....both initially in Rome and Europe and then again in the American colonies.....that have proven to be the most enduring democratic principles that the earth has ever seen....that have included more different types of people than any before it

It was only some poor old white guys....there may have been a few othere sprinkled in the mix, but it was primarily white guys....who established the farms and agriculture of this nation that allows us to be the "breadbasket of the world" and raise and export more food than any other nation on earth.

And it has only some poor old white guys who have contributed innumberable advances in science, technology and medicine that allow people to live longer, live better and have a high qualify of life (yeah, I know..this one's not exclusive to white folks, but I'm gonna guess they were the predominent amount of people involved).

So, yeah, us poor white folks have nothing to be proud of.  And some white kids go out and buy your hip-hop crap....I've personally been able to resist the urge......but then there _ARE_ weak minded people in this world.......why do you think Jerry Springer and Oprah are so popular?


----------



## Bustem' Down

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> You feel guilty? You feel threatened?


No, my family were poor Polish immigrants.  So yes, my white azz has a culture.


----------



## C-Murda

The black man always be getting framed for everything.  The movie UnderCover brotha is for real!  Once all the black people rise up and come together, and quit killing themselves by smokin Menthol's, we are going to run this joint.  I'm tired of having the white man always staring at me or making assumptions about me, just because I drive a big body Benz or an Escalade sittin on 26" Spinnas.  Thats how I like to roll son.


----------



## chernmax

C-Murda said:
			
		

> The black man always be getting framed for everything.  The movie UnderCover brotha is for real!  Once all the black people rise up and come together, and quit killing themselves by smokin Menthol's, we are going to run this joint.  I'm tired of having the white man always staring at me or making assumptions about me, just because I drive a big body Benz or an Escalade sittin on 26" Spinnas.  Thats how I like to roll son.




LOL,  <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Funny%20pictures/tiggaplease.gif">


----------



## SxyEboni

jayden0405 said:
			
		

> YOU CANT BASE IT ON RACE THAT IS THE PROBLEM THIS DAY IN AGE NOW, THE PEOPLE OUT HERE THAT ARE RACIST AND SCARED OF BLACK PEOPLE, WE ARE ALL THE SAME, NO MATTER WHAT THE COLOR OF OUR SKIN IS, THEIR ARE WHITE, BLACK, ASIAN, MEXICAN AND EVERYONE ELSE OUT THERE COMMITTING CRIMES TOO.  IT'S EVERYONE THAT NEEDS TO ACCEPT RESPONSIBILITY AND STOP ACTING LIKE FOOLS.
> 
> AND WHO THE HELL SAID THAT THEY WERE BLAMING IT ON THEIR ANCESTORS BEING SLAVES, COME ON NOW THAT IS WHERE THE PROBLEM ALWAYS STARTS WITH SOMEONE COMING OUT OF THEIR MOUTH WITH SOME STUPID COMMENTS.



Thank you. Not everyone uses the slavery card and not every crime is because the person is black and was raised that way. Crime has more to do with what is going on in a person's life rather than their skin color.


----------



## desertrat

C-Murda said:
			
		

> The black man always be getting framed for everything.  The movie UnderCover brotha is for real!  Once all the black people rise up and come together, and quit killing themselves by smokin Menthol's, we are going to run this joint.  I'm tired of having the white man always staring at me or making assumptions about me, just because I drive a big body Benz or an Escalade sittin on 26" Spinnas.  Thats how I like to roll son.


Why don't you roll on out of here?


----------



## mAlice

glenecho said:
			
		

> Simple.  Black migration.  It's been ruining things for 150 years.  And yes, "lame-ahawk", it even ruined things for your black brothers back then.  Read Thomas Sowell's "White Liberals and Black Rednecks" (Thomas Sowell is a black professor, BTW). See what black migration did to the enclaves of educated blacks in the north, and their place in society, between 1870 and 1930.  Sowell, along with several other historians, including W.E.B Dubois and Carter G. Woodson, have written extensively on this and all pretty much have the same opinion.  (By the way, "lame-ahawk"...these noted historians are....umm.....black.  Happy now...I didn't use celebrities).
> 
> And as for your post several pages ago re: your African roots, go back to the middle part of this thread and find my post about those very roots....that Africa was arguably where civilization started, it's arguably the richest continent on the face of the earth with regard to mineral wealth and resources, yet it remains the biggest ####hole on earth with poverty, class warfare, famine, starvation disease and so on.  How come those black intellectuals over there haven't figured out how to raise a crop to feed their populations in the 8 million years they've been there? (I'm sure you'll find a way to blame all that on "whitey".  Never mind that in certain areas of Africa where whites farmed, the countries could actually feed their people until the astute tribal guys decided that "this is bad" and went in and took over and now what was once thriving farms has become desolate killing fields)
> 
> And as for laying next to your dark skinned princess or whatever other nonsense you were spewing a few pages ago, do a little reading about slavery....worldwide slavery, its history, its sociological background, etc.....and you might find that your folks were engaging it it right along with all those white folks on the European continent and those yellow folks on the Asian continent and all those brown folks in the Middle East long before anyone started trading or mixing or exchanging or anything else.  But I can see where you're coming from....Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton aren't tellin' you that and Spike Lee's not making a movie about it, so why should fact or history weigh into that chip you have on your shoulder for something you never experienced...it makes a good emotional argument and you're just another Steppin' Fetchit to buy into it.  Ol' Jesse and Al and Spike have got that string tied around your wrists and ankles and they're makin' you dance.
> 
> But the closer for me is your own argument....things got tough, people were questioning what you stood for and you did EXACTLY what was expected....you pulled the "I'm better 'cause I got a Jag" card!  Holy crap...you couldn't have been any more predictable!  To hell with substance, I got "bling"!   Whooppee.


----------



## SxyEboni

elaine said:
			
		

>



He did put it out there, I can't be mad at that one bit. I like the way he writes too, grabs you and makes you want to keep reading.


----------



## rdkarob

C-Murda said:
			
		

> The black man always be getting framed for everything.  The movie UnderCover brotha is for real!  Once all the black people rise up and come together, and quit killing themselves by smokin Menthol's, we are going to run this joint.  I'm tired of having the white man always staring at me or making assumptions about me, just because I drive a big body Benz or an Escalade sittin on 26" Spinnas.  Thats how I like to roll son.




THE BLACK MAN ALWAYS BE......enough said!!!!!


----------



## rdkarob

SxyEboni said:
			
		

> Thank you. Not everyone uses the slavery card and not every crime is because the person is black and was raised that way. Crime has more to do with what is going on in a person's life rather than their skin color.



You know....your right but every single time they do use the race card.  As the original post stated...what is happening in charles county....well, then you go to the mall and 10 PM and that will tell you, read the Independent with the descriptions of the people committing the crime....that is what is happening to Charles County and that is why most white folks are moving...and as that happens....little by little, Charles county is turning into a SH%%hole.


----------



## Tomahawk202

Redskinsmama said:
			
		

> Black people are druggies, murderers, ignorant, uneducated, etc.  I have accepted that, most white people have as well.



 Look, the fact of the matter is this, you are the minority. I have accepted the fact that not all white people are as racist, backwards and flat out ignorant as you are and the morons who have bothered to respond to me on this thread. Just the same, whether you want to admit it or not, not ALL black people are as you said, druggies, murders, ignorant or whatever. Obviously I am not, or I wouldn't be on here, wasting my time with you all. I would be out " getting my bling bling on, and trying to find new ways to exterminate whitey". 
 
Truth is, I feel sorry for you. I feel sorry for your parents, teachers, husbands and wives, I feel sorry for the children you may or may not have. I feel sorry for your future, because it doesn't look very promising. Me taking advice from you all, on how to raise my children, is the same as me showing up in your home and giving you fashion advice. You haven't walked a mile in OUR shoes, so don't pretend to know what's good for us. 

Did blacks maybe "sell" each other as slaves to the ships that arrived off the coast of Africa, all those years ago? Maybe. But that doesn't excuse the fact that white people showed up ready, willing and able to buy us and transport us to someplace we didn't want to go. Someone is selling drugs, and you bought some, now your in trouble. Doesn't change the fact that YOU boght it. And it also doesn't excuse the behavior of seperating families, lynching black people and whatnot, once we arrived here. Don't feed me the "white people were GIVEN slaves" crap, cause I am not buying it. ( not to mention that white folks have been stealing, murdering and lying to people for centuries to get what they want. It's nothing new) 

As far as starting this country, yes, a group of old white dudes got together and started it. Good. I love the US. Many of my ancestors (admit it or not ) built this country and are as much to thank as anyone else.  I have fought for it on a few occasions. But, just like the Roman Empire, the Egyptian Kingdom and all those before, after and in between, it shall all one day come to an end. You ignorant folk may not accept that, but it's written in the bible, " there is nothing new under the sun". The day is coming where the tides will turn, and things will not be as they are. I would love to see your faces on that day. ( I would love to be around for that day ) 

 So keep attacking me directly to deter from the topic at hand. What's wrong in Charles County? I'll tell you. Charles County is moving into the 20th Century, whether it likes it or not. For too long, blacks and minorities have been snubbed and looked down upon in that county. I know a few people who live there.  Instead of building affordable housing and opening up businesses to minorities, whites in chuck county have been trying to stave minorities off, tooth and nail. Now blacks have money, they have buying power and a SAYSO, so now they CHOOSE to live in Charles county. And there is nothing you or anyone else can do about it. That's too bad. Next thing you know, we'll be running for president, or tapped to be vice pres. Then what? LMAO. You guys are hilarious....

Next time you guys try to respond to something I type, make sure you "convey a logical thought", please. I am tired of reading crap that just makes absolutely no sense. To the white folks on here, who truly aren't bigoted and do have an open mind, I say hello, and thanks for your comments and support. 

     ---Sincerely, 
                       LAME-Hawk, aka " An Educated Black Man"


----------



## Bird Dog

---Sincerely, 
                       LAME-Hawk, aka " An Educated Black Man"  [/QUOTE]


I have been following this thread since it began.  Most of you should have received A's not only for your debating skills but also for your prose.
My comment is not about the debate but the intelligence of the debate.(Most of it)

Keep it going but also on an high level. It is great dialogue


----------



## Hessian

*Posing a question...*

So much has been written on trying to build up the self esteem of young Black children. There is this presupposition that because poverty drags them down, single parenthood hurts, subtle racism is all around them,...
that school curriculum should overemphasize the contribution of Blacks in American History: by doing this, (the assumption goes...) young Black students will feel a swell of pride, get inspiration, and thus desire to emulate, work, and model their behavior after these Black heroes.

My opinion will be put on hold, but I am curious: Is this having the desired affect? Let's face it...this has been implemented for over 20 years in the schools.-we are into our second generation of "inclusion and Afro-centric studies."....do we have measurable results from this effort?


----------



## crazysquid

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Look, the fact of the matter is this, you are the minority. I have accepted the fact that not all white people are as racist, backwards and flat out ignorant as you are and the morons who have bothered to respond to me on this thread. Just the same, whether you want to admit it or not, not ALL black people are as you said, druggies, murders, ignorant or whatever. Obviously I am not, or I wouldn't be on here, wasting my time with you all. I would be out " getting my bling bling on, and trying to find new ways to exterminate whitey".
> 
> Truth is, I feel sorry for you. I feel sorry for your parents, teachers, husbands and wives, I feel sorry for the children you may or may not have. I feel sorry for your future, because it doesn't look very promising. Me taking advice from you all, on how to raise my children, is the same as me showing up in your home and giving you fashion advice. You haven't walked a mile in OUR shoes, so don't pretend to know what's good for us.
> 
> Did blacks maybe "sell" each other as slaves to the ships that arrived off the coast of Africa, all those years ago? Maybe. But that doesn't excuse the fact that white people showed up ready, willing and able to buy us and transport us to someplace we didn't want to go. Someone is selling drugs, and you bought some, now your in trouble. Doesn't change the fact that YOU boght it. And it also doesn't excuse the behavior of seperating families, lynching black people and whatnot, once we arrived here. Don't feed me the "white people were GIVEN slaves" crap, cause I am not buying it. ( not to mention that white folks have been stealing, murdering and lying to people for centuries to get what they want. It's nothing new)
> 
> As far as starting this country, yes, a group of old white dudes got together and started it. Good. I love the US. Many of my ancestors (admit it or not ) built this country and are as much to thank as anyone else.  I have fought for it on a few occasions. But, just like the Roman Empire, the Egyptian Kingdom and all those before, after and in between, it shall all one day come to an end. You ignorant folk may not accept that, but it's written in the bible, " there is nothing new under the sun". The day is coming where the tides will turn, and things will not be as they are. I would love to see your faces on that day. ( I would love to be around for that day )
> 
> So keep attacking me directly to deter from the topic at hand. What's wrong in Charles County? I'll tell you. Charles County is moving into the 20th Century, whether it likes it or not. For too long, blacks and minorities have been snubbed and looked down upon in that county. I know a few people who live there.  Instead of building affordable housing and opening up businesses to minorities, whites in chuck county have been trying to stave minorities off, tooth and nail. Now blacks have money, they have buying power and a SAYSO, so now they CHOOSE to live in Charles county. And there is nothing you or anyone else can do about it. That's too bad. Next thing you know, we'll be running for president, or tapped to be vice pres. Then what? LMAO. You guys are hilarious....
> 
> Next time you guys try to respond to something I type, make sure you "convey a logical thought", please. I am tired of reading crap that just makes absolutely no sense. To the white folks on here, who truly aren't bigoted and do have an open mind, I say hello, and thanks for your comments and support.
> 
> ---Sincerely,
> LAME-Hawk, aka " An Educated Black Man"


I couldn't have said it any better!!


----------



## Booboo3604

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> So keep attacking me directly to deter from the topic at hand. What's wrong in Charles County? I'll tell you. Charles County is moving into the 20th Century, whether it likes it or not. For too long, blacks and minorities have been snubbed and looked down upon in that county. I know a few people who live there.  Instead of building affordable housing and opening up businesses to minorities, whites in chuck county have been trying to stave minorities off, tooth and nail. Now blacks have money, they have buying power and a SAYSO, so now they CHOOSE to live in Charles county. And there is nothing you or anyone else can do about it. QUOTE]
> 
> Well just something to think about when it comes to your oh so well deserved buying power.  When we were looking for home builders to build our house, we met with many in the charles county and St. Mary's area.  While there we asked to see some of the neighborhoods that the builders had done after they mentioned they were close to being completed.  They told us that the houses in the subdivision were beyond what we were looking to spend. (close to 700,000).  The home builder said he couldnt even swing that.  Out of curiousity I asked jokingly, "who is buying these things and what exactly do they do".    We were told that most of the houses are going to black families with both people working for the government.  Since I know that working for the government doesnt provide the most lucrative salary I asked how they were managing to swing that mortgage.  Thats when I was told they go into these 40 year mortgage with the first year being interest free.  You have to think on a 700000 dollar home with a 40 year mortgage, the first year your payments would only be *$1458.33*. As opposed to the same mortgage for 30 years and 6.5% interest rate when the payment would be *$4424.48* a month.  They live in the house the first year and get rid of it, taking the few grand they have made on it.  They keep going through this cycle.  Apparently according to the home builders, they know of quite a few houses that went into foreclosure because they couldnt get rid of it in time and could handle the 3000 dollar a month increase int ehir mortgage.
> 
> Sounds like they have found just one more way to work the system..........


----------



## beerlover

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Just the same, whether you want to admit it or not, not ALL black people are as you said, druggies, murders, ignorant or whatever. Obviously I am not, or I wouldn't be on here, wasting my time with you all. I would be out " getting my bling bling on, and trying to find new ways to exterminate whitey".



That is a very true statement and we shouldn't lose sight of that fact.



			
				Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> You haven't walked a mile in OUR shoes, so don't pretend to know what's good for us.



But we do know what is good for our society and our immediate community, including minority residents.  what's good for a community is good for all its members, and what's bad for a community should be shunned by all its members.



			
				Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Did blacks maybe "sell" each other as slaves to the ships that arrived off the coast of Africa, all those years ago? Maybe. But that doesn't excuse the fact that white people showed up ready, willing and able to buy us and transport us to someplace we didn't want to go.



There's no "maybe" about it.  It happened.  And when blacks enslaved other blacks in Africa before whitey got involved, they also took them to places they didn't want to go, split up families, etc., etc.  It's the way slavery works.  There is no good form of slavery - it has always been bad for the enslaved.  And as I posted before, all ethnic groups have at one time been slaves to another.  But it's done and hasn't been a part of our society for a long, long, time.  So I don't see why it even needs to brought up any longer.  No one alive today ever was a slave or owned a slave (in the antebellum American sense).



			
				Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> I love the US. Many of my ancestors (admit it or not ) built this country and are as much to thank as anyone else.  I have fought for it on a few occasions.



Agreed, and thank you for your service.



			
				Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> What's wrong in Charles County? I'll tell you. Charles County is moving into the 20th Century, whether it likes it or not. For too long, blacks and minorities have been snubbed and looked down upon in that county. I know a few people who live there.  Instead of building affordable housing and opening up businesses to minorities, whites in chuck county have been trying to stave minorities off, tooth and nail. Now blacks have money, they have buying power and a SAYSO, so now they CHOOSE to live in Charles county. And there is nothing you or anyone else can do about it. That's too bad. Next thing you know, we'll be running for president, or tapped to be vice pres. Then what? LMAO. You guys are hilarious.....



I'll be you that when a black man runs for President, he won't be the kidn of black man who spent his early adulthood robbing people in shopping mall parking lots.  He'll be someone along the lines of a Colin Powell.  A role model and a man who should be viewed as a hero and as someone to emulate by black (and white for that matter) youth.  It won't be some thug who stunguns people for their freakin' shoes.  Thugs an drappers should not be the prominent role models for any youth.  They espouse many of the things that are poisoning Charles County and other communities.  The problems in Charles County have nothing to do with it moving into the 21st Century.  It is a problem of thugs spilling over from PG County and DC.  The blacks that have money and jobs and buying power and sayso are WELCOMED into Charles County.  They will only make a positive impact on the county.  THEY aren't the problem.


----------



## ylexot

Booboo3604 said:
			
		

> Well just something to think about when it comes to your oh so well deserved buying power.  When we were looking for home builders to build our house, we met with many in the charles county and St. Mary's area.  While there we asked to see some of the neighborhoods that the builders had done after they mentioned they were close to being completed.  They told us that the houses in the subdivision were beyond what we were looking to spend. (close to 700,000).  The home builder said he couldnt even swing that.  Out of curiousity I asked jokingly, "who is buying these things and what exactly do they do".    We were told that most of the houses are going to black families with both people working for the government.  Since I know that working for the government doesnt provide the most lucrative salary I asked how they were managing to swing that mortgage.  Thats when I was told they go into these 40 year mortgage with the first year being interest free.  You have to think on a 700000 dollar home with a 40 year mortgage, the first year your payments would only be *$1458.33*. As opposed to the same mortgage for 30 years and 6.5% interest rate when the payment would be *$4424.48* a month.  They live in the house the first year and get rid of it, taking the few grand they have made on it.  They keep going through this cycle.  Apparently according to the home builders, they know of quite a few houses that went into foreclosure because they couldnt get rid of it in time and could handle the 3000 dollar a month increase int ehir mortgage.
> 
> Sounds like they have found just one more way to work the system..........


I seriously doubt that.  A bank would have to be full of complete morons to give a loan to people who obviously cannot afford it.


----------



## ylexot

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> What's wrong in Charles County? I'll tell you. Charles County is moving into the 20th Century, whether it likes it or not.


That is a problem...they're a whole century behind everyone else!


----------



## bohman

beerlover said:
			
		

> Now if that isn't the Pot calling the Kettle a stupid black moron, I don't know what is.  Way to ignore the point of the post.  Now I see why we had to whip you farm animals so much back in the day.



Wow.  Please stop embarrassing white people.  TIA.

I surely don't agree with everything that Tomahawk says, but really, that's just ugly.    And now I remember why I haven't looked at this train wreck of a thread for a while.


----------



## Booboo3604

ylexot said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt that.  A bank would have to be full of complete morons to give a loan to people who obviously cannot afford it.




I am just relaying what I was told.


----------



## Tomahawk202

Now, can someone tell me, what is a SOMD stuffed Ham? What's in it, and does it taste good? I have heard so much about them, but haven't had any yet.


----------



## beerlover

bohman said:
			
		

> Wow.  Please stop embarrassing white people.  TIA.
> 
> I surely don't agree with everything that Tomahawk says, but really, that's just ugly.    And now I remember why I haven't looked at this train wreck of a thread for a while.



Yes, I admit that was a bit over-the-top.  I was trying to get his goat a little in response to a karma comment. Sorry.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Now, can someone tell me, what is a SOMD stuffed Ham? What's in it, and does it taste good? I have heard so much about them, but haven't had any yet.



You take a 12-20lb corned ham...













And stuff it up Uranus.


----------



## Tomahawk202

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> You take a 12-20lb corned ham...
> And stuff it up Uranus.




LOL ok.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> LOL ok.



Sorry. That wasn't very nice...

Try this link, but all amounts can be adjusted for personal tastes.

http://somd.com/Detailed/3622.php


----------



## bohman

beerlover said:
			
		

> Yes, I admit that was a bit over-the-top.  I was trying to get his goat a little in response to a karma comment. Sorry.



An actual apology in a thread like this?  Must be miracle.  Made me feel a little better, let's hope other people do, too.


----------



## bohman

What the hells happenin... 12-07-2006 04:32 PM grow a pair  

Mine are hangin' low, thanks!  But I appreciate your concern.  And someday when YOU grow YOUR set, you can start giving a crap about other people instead of only trying to bring them down.


----------



## vraiblonde

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> LAME-Hawk, aka " An Educated Black Man"




See...Murda?    THIS is how black people write - not like that stupid ghetto wannabe thing you've got going on.


----------



## vraiblonde

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> So the next question is, " how do we get over this and make things better?".....


In reading your posts on this topic, it appears you're not really doing your part with this Malcolm X Black Power thing you've got going on.


----------



## thinkaboutit

amen.  And if you are white in Prince Georges County the stares and being ignored by cashiers exists as well.  It is all ignorance and I applaud blacks and whites in both counties who try to be kind to EVERYONE regardless of shade.


----------



## Buzzrd

CandyRain said:
			
		

> and it will spill over into neighboring counties eventually.  I just wonder if white folk will then move back closer to DC or keep moving further out.  :shrug:




I moved from Charles 3 yrs ago after being born and raised there for 34 yrs.  All my family is still there.  It all started when my 8 year old son came home from school and asked me what being called a craker means.  I was not raised this way and do not raise my kids to HATE this way.  

Charles Co. is finished.

Mayor Williams has knocked down so much public and assited housing in DC (I know this because I have spent the last 16 years driving around DC) that everyone there is finding new places to live.


----------



## blazinlow89

All places have crime, look at great mills.  Most people dont hear about where the violence is centered at, its just that the news decides who will hear about what, d.c. sounds alot worst than it really is.  Now that waldorf is getting more crime during the holiday season which is common at all malls around the country everyone decides to pay more attention and call it even worse than it was.  I realize that it has gotten bad but thats because the law enforcement officers who spend more time running radar instead of patrolling high crime areas could save a life instead of write a ticket for $60 to the person speeding.  If you think waldorf is bad through PG, hell great mills in some areas after dark is pretty bad.  Like said before if the cops werent sitting in the parking lot instead of doing what there supposed to which is to patrol the area than it wouldnt be as bad, there is nothing anyone can excpet the parents of the hoodlums who need to keep there kids from getting into this sh!t.  I love it when i hear people complaining about the violence crime and there kids are the ones commiting it and when they find out they where such good kids, what went wrong its called bad parenting.


----------



## glenecho

blazinlow89 said:
			
		

> All places have crime, look at great mills.  Most people dont hear .........................what went wrong its called bad parenting.



But what's the common denominator in your arguments?  DC, PG, Charles County, Great Mills....the common denominator in the deterioration of all these areas are minorities...blacks and Hispanics.  It's not racism....it's calling it what it is.  I admire minorities who acheive and accomplish despite their surroundings (new movie out, "The Pursuit of Happiness" is a great example....go see it, read the story of Chris Gardener and his rise from poverty to fortune.  Read the story of Justice Clarence Thomas' rise from sharecropper to Supreme Court justice.  BOTH of these men, and many others like them, are admirable and their stories are inspiring stories of acheiving against all odds....and the reason I don't buy into the "Jesse Jackson/Al Sharpton" school of victimology) and I loathe those that use their position in life as the excuse for why they have to do the things they do, _REGARDLESS OF THEIR COLOR_. 

Why is it that every place minorities migrate to turns into a ####hole?  DC was a wonderful city back in the early part of the last century.  My grandfather drove a trolley car and a cab in DC for decades and I don't recall him ever telling me stories of being robbed.  My grandmother was a telephone operator at a center in downtown DC...worked nights a lot of her early career....and she never told me of being afraid to go to work until DC started to deteriorate in the 50's and early 60's. By then, she was an executive and her offices were in the suburbs.  So why is it that minorities move into the areas....DC, then PG, now Charles County and Great Mills....and the places go to hell.  And it happens everywhere.  The reason...as I have explained previously in this thread....was that the civil rights movement was "civil rights without civil responsibility".  And then you get a great mayor like Anthony Williams who wants to hold people accountable and all you hear is the screaming from the "Marion Barry crowd"...those that feel they have an entitlement and should be handed everything because of something that happened to their granpappy 160 years ago.  

And it doesn't happen in just DC or Charles County - Example (like we need one more): I live in a small town in FL.  Have been here since '93.  It could have best been described as a "sleepy little Florida town" for years (wow....a lot like Charles County when I was growing up many years ago).  Police force had maybe 3 or 4 officers (not unlike Charles/St. Marys many years ago).  Biggest crime was when someone was stealing stuff out of the Home Depot they were building back in the late 90s.  Then some genius with the government decides we don't have enough "low income housing".  You know what that means don't you...we don't have enough blacks or Hispanics living here.  So they build 2 big apartment complexes here in the early 2000s.  Who moves in?  Blacks and Hispanics.   Crime escalates.  In fact, two days ago I'm riding my bike on a trail that had been built here years ago that people walk and bike and roller blade on.  I come up on the area near the apartment complexes and what do I find?  Graffitti.....not the "Mary loves Bob" type of graffitti, but huge amounts of graffitti sprayed all over the wooden fences, brick entrance way and large metal power poles along the side.  Hispanic graffitti (I lived in Southern Ca for 20 years....I know my graffitti).  Graffitti that had never been here before.  And what purpose does defacing the property....the nice trail that lots of people use....serve?  None.  But these people are given the excuse that they can act this way because they are poor.  And I'm not buying that either.

My father was raised in the poorest conditions anyone could be raised in...the poorest of the poor.  He was raised on a cotton farm in Mississippi during the Depression.  You don't _GET_ any poorer than that!!  He and his family tell the stories of going to bed hungry on more than one night during their childhood.  But despite how poor they were, I don't recall any of them telling stories of feeling the need to go around defacing property and painting their names on stuff in order to feel good.  Being poor is no excuse.....and if this is the way minorities are going to treat the world as they become larger parts of the population, heaven help us all.....our entire world will look like something out of Discovery Channel documentaries.


----------



## beerlover

blazinlow89 said:
			
		

> it has gotten bad because the law enforcement officers who spend more time running radar instead of patrolling high crime areas could save a life instead of write a ticket for $60 to the person speeding.  ...if the cops werent sitting in the parking lot instead of doing what there supposed to which is to patrol the area than it wouldnt be as bad...




AMEN TO THAT!!!  The other day I'm driving home down Rt4 and I see something up ahead in the ditch.  As I get closer, I see it's a guy sitting in a lawn chair with a radar gun.  Then the next little side road I pass, there is like 10 cop cars lined up like taxi cabs at the airport just waiting for the jackass with the radar gun to tell them who to pull over.  Then sprinkled along the side of the road for the next few miles are people pulled over by cops with the lights flashing.  That just PISSES ME OFF TO NO END!!  We are all decent, hard-working citizens doing what citizens are supposed to do and all the cops can do is sit and wait to find someone going a little over the speed limit on a wide open divided highway and ruin their day.  NEWSFLASH -- when everyone is going 65-70, there is no increased risk.  It's differentials in speed that cause a problem.  So how 'bout pulling over some of the 45mph drivers in the left hand lane or MAYBE, just MAYBE catching a few of the 16-year-old rapers and armed robbers and stun gunners and graffiti artists that are destroying our area????  I respect the cops and they have a hard job, but I lose that respect when I see a whole line of them chomping at the bit to harass us and fill the county coffers with our money for driving 5mph too fast on our way back to our families and homes while the community in general is allowed to deteriorate.  The priorities seem backwards to me.  Rant over.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

beerlover said:
			
		

> NEWSFLASH -- when everyone is going 65-70, there is no increased risk.  It's differentials in speed that cause a problem.


Idiot.  Speeding is speeding, regardless of whether you are "keeping up w/the traffic."  You speed, you take the chance of getting a ticket.


----------



## chrissyhh

"It's not racism....it's calling it what it is. I admire minorities who acheive and accomplish despite their surroundings "


Very well put!!


----------



## beerlover

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Idiot.  Speeding is speeding, regardless of whether you are "keeping up w/the traffic."  You speed, you take the chance of getting a ticket.



You must be one of the 45mph left lane drivers.  Speeding IS speeding.  But does the whole damn police force need to be out trying to write tickets at the same time?  And when you go over the speed limit a little bit to keep up with the flow of traffic, you are also making things safer for everyone around you.  I'm not a speeder.  I'm a right-lane driver, but I don't hold up a whole line of traffic and cause people to have to weave in and out of lanes to get around me.  If there were more "idiot" drivers like me on the road I think things would be generally better.


----------



## MMDad

beerlover said:
			
		

> the cops can do is sit and wait to find someone going a little over the speed limit on a wide open divided highway and ruin their day......... MAYBE, just MAYBE catching a few of the 16-year-old rapers and armed robbers and stun gunners and graffiti artists that are destroying our area????


 I'd rather that they continue using their current tactics with these results:



> POSSESSION OF COCAINE/MARIJUANA: On 12-7, 1:59 PM, Rt. 2/4, Prince Frederick, TPR Towers stopped a vehicle for a traffic violation. Assisted at the scene by TFC Keen and K-9 Nero, a CDS scan was performed. The dog alerted on the vehicle, and suspected cocaine, marijuana, and CDS paraphernalia were located. Arrested at that time for possession of cocaine, marijuana, and CDS paraphernalia was Johnathon Darrell Kinard, 21, of Prince Frederick. After processing, he was transported to the CCDC to await a commissioner's hearing.
> 
> POSSESSION OF MARIJUANA: On 12-9, 5:40 PM, Rt. 2/4, Prince Frederick, TPR Towers stopped a vehicle for a traffic violation. A search of the vehicle led to the discovery of suspected marijuana and CDS paraphernalia. Arrested at that time for possession of marijuana and CDS paraphernalia was Wayne Carroll Earnest, 28, of Chesapeake Beach. After processing, he was transported to the CCDC to await a commissioner's hearing.


----------



## beerlover

MMDad said:
			
		

> I'd rather that they continue using their current tactics with these results:



Yeah, because catching someone with a little bit of pot is much more important than catching rapists and armed robbers.  I wonder what percentage of cars they pull over are guilty of anything other than minor traffic violations, anyway.  Look - I'm not saying it should be a free pass to drive as fast as you want.  I just think there are more important public safety issues that are not getting the attention they should be getting.


----------



## MMDad

beerlover said:
			
		

> Yeah, because catching someone with a little bit of pot is much more important than catching rapists and armed robbers.



Right...... Because 21 year old males with pot and coke are law abiding citizens, and never have anything to do with violent crime.

If you get them off the street for coke, that's one less person to turn into a rapist or armed robber. Or should we ignore them until they rape or kill, then try to catch them?


----------



## beerlover

Maybe if the cops were patrolling our towns instead of concentrating on speeders, that girl wouldn't have been raped on a public bike path the other day and the San Souci business wouldn't have been armed-robbed yesterday.  Just a thought.  And what makes you think that recreational drug users are going to morph into rapists and murderers?  Maybe they could have half the force working traffic and the other half protecting lives and property.  In all probabilty, the speeding pot head was probably just in a hurry to get home and play some playstation.

Speeding is the least of the problems we face, but seems to be the major focus of the police.  And the only reason is becuase it is an easy way to get more money for the state/county.


----------



## mAlice

beerlover said:
			
		

> You must be one of the 45mph left lane drivers.



I assure you, she is not.  She's blown past me several times.


----------



## pingrr

It is safer to drive faster than the flow of traffic.  That way you only have to worry about what is going on in front of you and not what is coming up from behind.  It is one of the things they teach you in mortorcyle safty school.  It is also somthing that is tought to the police that have patrol motorcycles.


----------



## Hessian

*I have to wonder...*

Do the majority of whites believe what Glenecho wrote?
I would venture that millions do,...yet either have a difficult time articulating it or...are too afraid of the PC crowd to stand publicly on the issue.

However, there is still a sizable portion who have bought the media lies, believe that more money is needed to educate the ill-informed masses, and promote everything from diversity training, hate crime legislation, affirmative action, set-asides, minority enrollment requirements etc.
Sadly, these puppets are NOT the majority and are deluded to think that they should set social policy to "equalize" society.(Because they are the most enlightened & informed)
Hillary is a fine example of that.

The truly sad thought here is that there are certain facts & studies, and commentary which are considered "hostile" to the PC crowd's agenda so they will never see the light of day. True censorship.


----------



## Redskinsmama

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> Look, the fact of the matter is this, you are the minority. I have accepted the fact that not all white people are as racist, backwards and flat out ignorant as you are and the morons who have bothered to respond to me on this thread. Just the same, whether you want to admit it or not, not ALL black people are as you said, druggies, murders, ignorant or whatever. Obviously I am not, or I wouldn't be on here, wasting my time with you all. I would be out " getting my bling bling on, and trying to find new ways to exterminate whitey".
> 
> Truth is, I feel sorry for you. I feel sorry for your parents, teachers, husbands and wives, I feel sorry for the children you may or may not have. I feel sorry for your future, because it doesn't look very promising. Me taking advice from you all, on how to raise my children, is the same as me showing up in your home and giving you fashion advice. You haven't walked a mile in OUR shoes, so don't pretend to know what's good for us.
> 
> Did blacks maybe "sell" each other as slaves to the ships that arrived off the coast of Africa, all those years ago? Maybe. But that doesn't excuse the fact that white people showed up ready, willing and able to buy us and transport us to someplace we didn't want to go. Someone is selling drugs, and you bought some, now your in trouble. Doesn't change the fact that YOU boght it. And it also doesn't excuse the behavior of seperating families, lynching black people and whatnot, once we arrived here. Don't feed me the "white people were GIVEN slaves" crap, cause I am not buying it. ( not to mention that white folks have been stealing, murdering and lying to people for centuries to get what they want. It's nothing new)
> 
> As far as starting this country, yes, a group of old white dudes got together and started it. Good. I love the US. Many of my ancestors (admit it or not ) built this country and are as much to thank as anyone else.  I have fought for it on a few occasions. But, just like the Roman Empire, the Egyptian Kingdom and all those before, after and in between, it shall all one day come to an end. You ignorant folk may not accept that, but it's written in the bible, " there is nothing new under the sun". The day is coming where the tides will turn, and things will not be as they are. I would love to see your faces on that day. ( I would love to be around for that day )
> 
> So keep attacking me directly to deter from the topic at hand. What's wrong in Charles County? I'll tell you. Charles County is moving into the 20th Century, whether it likes it or not. For too long, blacks and minorities have been snubbed and looked down upon in that county. I know a few people who live there.  Instead of building affordable housing and opening up businesses to minorities, whites in chuck county have been trying to stave minorities off, tooth and nail. Now blacks have money, they have buying power and a SAYSO, so now they CHOOSE to live in Charles county. And there is nothing you or anyone else can do about it. That's too bad. Next thing you know, we'll be running for president, or tapped to be vice pres. Then what? LMAO. You guys are hilarious....
> 
> Next time you guys try to respond to something I type, make sure you "convey a logical thought", please. I am tired of reading crap that just makes absolutely no sense. To the white folks on here, who truly aren't bigoted and do have an open mind, I say hello, and thanks for your comments and support.
> 
> ---Sincerely,
> LAME-Hawk, aka " An Educated Black Man"



i'm not even going to go through all these pages to prove that pulled that one line out of context.  You just want it to look like to everyone else, that all i said what that black people are drug dealers, murderer's etc.  I was stating that you said we are who we are and we're not going to change.  If you were a journalist and this was printed in a newspaper, you would be sued.  an educated person would know this.


----------



## Redskinsmama

Redskinsmama said:
			
		

> i'm not even going to go through all these pages to prove that pulled that one line out of context.  You just want it to look like to everyone else, that all i said what that black people are drug dealers, murderer's etc.  I was stating that you said we are who we are and we're not going to change.  If you were a journalist and this was printed in a newspaper, you would be sued.  an educated person would know this.



wow lots of typos...oops!  i have to tell you that these particular threads resonate with me for a while after i leave them.  Is this what we've all come to?  i've read throughout here that people feel this topic would not be discussed if we were standing face to face.  why doesn't someone do something about that?  why don't we get a meeting together for everyone to come and voice their opinion loud and clear?  I feel as though the people that are saying this are black and you're probably right.  So why not change it?  how about you come out from behind your computer and do something about it?  everyone is claiming we need change....why not start now?


----------



## Ponytail

Redskinsmama said:
			
		

> wow lots of typos...oops!  i have to tell you that these particular threads resonate with me for a while after i leave them.  Is this what we've all come to?  i've read throughout here that people feel this topic would not be discussed if we were standing face to face.  why doesn't someone do something about that?  why don't we get a meeting together for everyone to come and voice their opinion loud and clear?  I feel as though the people that are saying this are black and you're probably right.  So why not change it?  how about you come out from behind your computer and do something about it?  everyone is claiming we need change....why not start now?



We don't need a meeting in St Mary's county.  We all know what's wrong with ChuckCo.  To meet up there would be stupid... we're white!  We'd surely get shot!


----------



## glenecho

Redskinsmama said:
			
		

> ......people feel this topic would not be discussed if we were standing face to face........



That may be true for some, but not for me.  I have this very debate....civilized, yet spirited (that type of debate is what stimulates thought.....you either have to have your ducks in a row or you're gonna get creamed!!) with a teacher co-worker of mine (black guy) and I'll have it with anybody.  Now, I have enough common sense not go running into Anacostia and start screamin' about how the blacks are ruining the neighborhoods, but that's not an environment that promotes intellectual discourse.  I might as well be in the floor of the coliseum and go over and kick the lion!  That's just plain stupid.  Anyway, I think...no, I KNOW....my black co-worker respects my opionion because I don't present it in some type of ranting "David Duke" racist fashion......and he doesn't respond in some type of "I'm gonna bust a cap in yo ass" style, either.  He's an intelligent guy...we have intelligent conversations on a fairly regular basis.  I make him think of how he's going to have to defend his positions just as much as he makes me understand that I must logically defend mine.  That's called freedom of thought....freedom of expression.  We can have diametrically opposed opinions on something and still walk away respecting each other....even though he's 100% wrong......you know, like "tomahawk".  (Hee, hee   Had to get that in there!!)  

The problem with the PC police is that they stifle this type of discussion.....because we might _"offend"_ someone.  Just like profiling.  Want us to not profile your group/race/religion?  Stop being the most readily identified group with (pick one) (a) doin' the crime/ (b) blowing up airplanes/ (c) killing people indescriminately and we won't think you might do that just because of who you are.  We're gonna PC ourselves into oblivion if we don't decide that we don't mind _"offending"_ a few Muslims.  And if you don't think _THAT'S_ a fight we need to lock arms on, we'll all be speaking farsi in a couple decades.


----------



## Tomahawk202

LOL@ Glencho......


----------



## Thor

The same thing is happening in Calvert County although a lot slower, we are trying to mitigate the influx of folks from PG county and DC by pricing them out. In addition the current law in Calvert is you can not develop on any plot of land less then one acer so that does help in the pricing them out arena.

Although we are seeing more drugs coming down Rt 4 from PG.

North Beach tried to put a stop to this a few years ago by starting to charge for Beach access. I can't tell you how sick people are of seeing DC licenses plates around here, they treat this place like it's their own personal playground and in the end trashcan. We can't even take our daughter to the beach anymore because all you hear is loud thunderous Hip hop and ni##er this and ni##er that it truly sucks.

We still own a second home in St Marys and some asshat in the neighborhood started renting to section 8 folks and now the whole neighborhood is like that. Pisses me off too because the value of the homes has actually dropped. 

Oh and hello folks that was my first post.


----------



## glenecho

Thor said:
			
		

> The same thing is happening in Calvert County................. Pisses me off too because the value of the homes has actually dropped.
> 
> Oh and hello folks that was my first post.



Well, now Thor....sorry you took the time to post, cuz you just can't be correct.  See, according to our pal _tomahawk_   up there, these things aren't happening....and even if they are, they're not the fault of the people causing them.....or some such bull#### like that.   

Soooooooooo...you're a racist for making this stuff up and coming on here and saying it......


----------



## Thor

Well I must be a self loathing racist then because my father is a black man.


----------



## glenecho

Thor said:
			
		

> Well I must be a self loathing racist then because my father is a black man.


----------



## RoseRed

Thor said:
			
		

> Well I must be a self loathing racist then because my father is a black man.



You're not a Viking are you.


----------



## Thor

I'll never tell.


----------



## Richard Cranium

Back to the subject at hand....(no, it's not my weiner).....

Over the last few days I've read about rapes, fights at schools, stabbing at schools, robberies, etc.....NONE of the suspects are White.

Now, before you guys drag me off and tar-and-feather my ass, is it that the crimes committed by Whites just aren't making the news, or are the White people in Charles Co not committing any crimes at all?

No one can deny the fact that crime increases substantially proportionate to the percentage of minority influx, not even Tomahawk202. I hear Waldorf/Charles was once a very desirable area to live in, with its proximity to the nation's capital.

Where do we go from here?


----------



## somdcrab

*where do we go from here?????*

ok the simple answer:   to buy ammunition so we can run the "YO GANGSTAS WHO ARE PRANKSTERS back to DC and PG county/ where they fit in


----------



## Hessian

*What we have here is...*

"a failure to communicate..."
(Isn't that an Eastwood line?) Correction: Cool Hand Luke (Thanks Don Barzini)

I consider three things directly at fault here:
1) failure of the courts to properly treat juvenile crime seriously. The liberal view is that counseling, monitered behavior .."stay in school" will work: The stats prove: They don't have the desired affect. I volunteered in a Max prison: teaching the GED, 70-80% return rate among inmates.

2) Failure of Parents: They have generally lost control of their kids by age 12.
They look to the schools to raise them-wrong idea PARENTS! I teach,...I can have a small effect on those who desire to improve & have aspirations. The rest: a biding their time to get out & run wild.

3) NAACP, Sharpton, Jackson etc> They run their mouths about "injustice" they yell about HOPE NOT DOPE, and they wag their fingers at corporations demanding Board positions & hiring quotas.
MR Jackson: tell me about your lurid affairs...
Mr Sharpton: how many thugs have you promoted as being model children?
NAACP: How many shameless lawsuits have you pursued to attack everything from voting districts,  to colleges, to Mom & Pop stores...while millions of Black children are getting aborted every year? Your priorities are screwed up.

Waldorf is actually a symptom of many communities across the country that are being swarmed by those who...are the product of the above failures.

Bill Cosby has a much clearer take on things ....he needs to be heard and not muzzled by the liberal lawyers or so called champions for social justice.


----------



## Redskinsmama

Hessian said:
			
		

> "a failure to communicate..."
> (Isn't that an Eastwood line?)
> 
> I consider two three things directly at fault here:
> 1) failure of the courts to properly treat juvenile crime seriously. The liberal view is that counseling, monitered behavior .."stay in school" will work: The stats prove: They don't have the desired affect. I volunteered in a Max prison: teaching the GED, 70-80% return rate among inmates.
> 
> 2) Failure of Parents: They have generally lost control of their kids by age 12.
> They look to the schools to raise them-wrong idea PARENTS! I teach,...I can have a small effect on those who desire to improve & have aspirations. The rest: a biding their time to get out & run wild.
> 
> 3) NAACP, Sharpton, Jackson etc> They run their mouths about "injustice" they yell about HOPE NOT DOPE, and they wag their fingers at corporations demanding Board positions & hiring quotas.
> MR Jackson: tell me about your lurid affairs...
> Mr Sharpton: how many thugs have you promoted as being model children?
> NAACP: How many shameless lawsuits have you pursued to attack everything from voting districts,  to colleges, to Mom & Pop stores...while millions of Black children are getting aborted every year? Your priorities are screwed up.
> 
> Waldorf is actually a symptom of many communities across the country that are being swarmed by those who...are the product of the above failures.
> 
> Bill Cosby has a much clearer take on things ....he needs to be heard and not muzzled by the liberal lawyers or so called champions for social justice.



very well said


----------



## mainman

Hessian said:
			
		

> "a failure to communicate..."
> (Isn't that an Eastwood line?)


Strother Martin, Cool Hand Luke.... one of the greatest "man" movies ever....


----------



## ylexot

Hessian said:
			
		

> "a failure to communicate..."
> (Isn't that an Eastwood line?)


Nope..."Cool Hand Luke"


----------



## donbarzini

mainman said:
			
		

> Strother Martin, Cool Hand Luke.... one of the greatest "man" movies ever....



 "Shakin' it boss."


----------



## Hessian

*And here we find...*

another community in crisis:
http://www.sptimes.com/2006/12/22/Southpinellas/Turmoil_in_class__and.shtml/

$58,000,000 spent on new facilities- I'm very sure that the curriculum reflects the priorities of their community, teachers take diversity training, and the security system is top notch...and then who do the admin turn too for help other than other admin:

Pastors.
It seems they need role models for the kids...and they look to the churches to help patrol their temple to humanism.

Merry Winter solstice, and a Happly New solar year.


----------



## lkt

Thor said:
			
		

> The same thing is happening in Calvert County although a lot slower, we are trying to mitigate the influx of folks from PG county and DC by pricing them out. In addition the current law in Calvert is you can not develop on any plot of land less then one acer so that does help in the pricing them out arena.



And also "out pricing" the people who were born and raised in calvert & st. mary's counties and now can not afford to live here ..


----------



## Nupe2

donbarzini said:
			
		

> "Shakin' it boss."



  Lucille!


----------

